# MTB-Touren Troisdorf/Spich



## Pepin (31. Januar 2005)

Wer von euch fährt im Bereich Troisdorf/Spich Mountainbiketouren.

Durch die Wahnerheide - Agger - Scheiderhöhe.

meldet euch

Starte immer von Spich aus

fahre natürlich auch Rennrad oder Trekking-Rad


----------



## Pepin (3. Februar 2005)

es scheinen wohl keine Mountainbiker aus Troisdorf spich hier zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimmi J. (3. Februar 2005)

Hi Pepin,
bin aus Porz-Urbach und fahre oft in der von dir genannten Gegend.Leider bin ich im Moment krankheits- und unfallbedingt ziemlich außer Form.Mein Doc
gibt mir frühstens in zwei Wochen ein GO für leichtes Training.Würde mich dann mal über diesen Tread bei dir melden.
Gruß
Kimmi J.


----------



## Pepin (3. Februar 2005)

Ja mach das freu mich.

können ja langsam anfangen


----------



## Kalinka (3. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mach das freu mich.
> 
> können ja langsam anfangen


*Langsam... *  da wäre ich auch dabei.  
Ich bin aus SU und bin schnell in Spich/Troisdorf. 
Die Wahner Heide möcht ich gerne kennelernen!!
Am WE kann ich, wenn ich rechtzeitig Bescheid weis. In der Woche kann ich frühestens ab 15:30 Uhr, aber die Tage werden ja wieder kürzer!

Karin


----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> *Langsam... *  da wäre ich auch dabei.
> Ich bin aus SU und bin schnell in Spich/Troisdorf.
> Die Wahner Heide möcht ich gerne kennelernen!!
> Am WE kann ich, wenn ich rechtzeitig Bescheid weis. In der Woche kann ich frühestens ab 15:30 Uhr, aber die Tage werden ja wieder kürzer!
> ...



Richtig, ab 21.06.2005


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
würde mich Euch anschließen. Bin aus SIEGBURG. Fahre (MTB) am Sonnabend im Winter ab 09.00 Uhr bis ca. 14.00 Uhr und am Sonntag von 09.00 bis 12.00 Uhr. Kenne die Wahner-Heide, Königsforst, Schneiderhöhe, oberbergisches bis 
Reichshof und das Siebengebirge ziemlich gut.
Dieses Wochenende klappt es nicht, ab nächstes Wochenende wäre ich dabei.
Informiert mich, wenn Ihr eine Tour plant. 

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Pepin (3. Februar 2005)

ich denke wir sollten mal nach klarneval einen termin machen.

freu mich über euer interesse


----------



## Kalinka (4. Februar 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> In der Woche kann ich frühestens ab 15:30 Uhr, aber die Tage werden ja wieder kürzer!





			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, ab 21.06.2005


Hey, gestern war Weiberfastnacht  
und ich hatte etwas Sekt getrunken  ...da kann frau schon mal Winter- und Sommersonnenwende verwechseln. 

Also wie gesagt, bei einer langsameren Tour bin ich dabei...
Das ist natürlich bei einer größeren Männertruppe (also ab 2  ) mit dem langsam eher nichts mehr. 
Freu mich wenn es mal klappt.
Karin


----------



## Pepin (4. Februar 2005)

das klappt schon.
für zum heizen habe ich mein rennrad 

mit meinem mounty will ich die natur geniesen.


----------



## Pepin (5. Februar 2005)

So habe nun mal die erste Tour ab Spich ausgeschrieben für jedermann

schaut unter termine 09.02.2005

vielleicht entsteht ja ein mtb-treff spich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJohny (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo Pepin,

ich komme aus Troisdorf-Mitte. 
Habe auch durchaus Interess mitzufahren, jedoch halte ich von einer 2-Stunden-Tour nicht viel, da es dann unterwegs dunkel wird. Ich fahre MTB aber immer ohne Licht.
Macht ihr auch Touren am WE?

Greets 
Christian


----------



## Pepin (8. Februar 2005)

hi johny

klar gibts auch touren am wochenende.

aber bald ist es auch abends wieder länger hell.
*freu*

heute war ich auch noch unterwegs htte ich mich kurzfristig zu entschlossen


----------



## DerJohny (8. Februar 2005)

Bist du denn mit Lampe unterwegs?

Kann ja trotzdem morgen mitkommen und dann früher abspringen.

Hast du ICQ?


----------



## Pepin (8. Februar 2005)

ja habe lampe am fahrrad.
bis jetzt hat sich ja noch keiner gemeldet also können ja dann die tour so anpassen das wir vor der dunkelheit zurük sind.
icq: 326915285


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Februar 2005)

@Pepin

Da die 7G-Tour ausfällt, hätte ich grundsätzlich schon Interesse an Deiner Tour. 17.15 Uhr ist für mich jedoch wahrscheinlich nicht zu schaffen, da ich wahrscheinlich bis 16.30 Uhr arbeiten muss. Sollte ich mich früher loseisen können, melde ich mich.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Pepin (9. Februar 2005)

dann schau ich mal ob du dann da bist am treffpunkt.

habe dir meine handynr zugeschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimmi J. (9. Februar 2005)

Hi Pepin,
kurzentschlossen habe ich mich eingetragen und werde versuchen was geht und was nicht.Bis heute Abend,
CU
Kimmi J.


----------



## mtb309 (9. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> es scheinen wohl keine Mountainbiker aus Troisdorf spich hier zu sein.


 
Hi Pepin,
nicht verzagen, es gibt noch mehr Troisdorfer hier im Forum. 
Komme aus Kriegsdorf & bin oft und gerne in "deinem" Revier unterwegs; kenne dort schon einige Trails. 

Würde mich freuen, mal zusammen ein paar Kilometer zu fahren. Gerne auch eine etwas größere Runde oder mit einer größeren Gruppe.

Abhängig vom Wetter auch schon am kommenden Wochenende. 
Wie wärs ?
Grüße
Peter


----------



## Pepin (9. Februar 2005)

wie schauts denn heute bei dir auch start 17:15 in spich an der VR-Bank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Februar 2005)

@Pepin

Ich werde nun 17:15 Uhr nicht schaffen, da mein Meeting gerade erst zu Ende gegangen ist.

Viel Spaß
Hardy


----------



## mtb309 (9. Februar 2005)

@ Pepin
schau mal in deine pm


----------



## Pepin (9. Februar 2005)

so nun ist der Anfang geschaft.

danke das ihr dabei wart Kimmi J. und BNLH

und beim nächsten mal seit ihr auch mal dabei @Kalinka, hardy, mtb309, DerJohny

Heute sind wir zum Einstieg nur die einfachen Wege der Wahnerheide gefahren. Aber beim nächsten mal fahren wir dann auch mal die Trails durch den Spicher-Wald oder bis zum Hu-Chi-Min Pfad.


----------



## DerJohny (9. Februar 2005)

@ pepin:

sicher bin ich dann dabei.
auch bei mir war es heute mit meiner arbeit nicht vereinbar.
aber wenn eine tour am wochenende zu stande kommen sollte, bin ich der erste, der dabei ist!

ich habe gestern dich gestern meiner kontaktliste hinzugefügt, jedoch warte ich noch auf erlaubnis.
dann könnten wir mal flexibler einen termin vereinbaren!

bis demnächst

greets 

christian


----------



## Pepin (9. Februar 2005)

@ johny
bei mir ist da nix angekommen


----------



## mtb309 (9. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> @ johny
> bei mir ist da nix angekommen


@pepin
sorry, war auch kein pm sondern ein e-mail, was ich dir geschickt habe.
Werde demnächst besser aufpassen.
Grüße
Peter


----------



## Pepin (9. Februar 2005)

schike noch mal bitte hab nix bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (10. Februar 2005)

nun mal was am wochenende

hoffe nur das wetter spielt mit

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=332


----------



## mtb309 (10. Februar 2005)

große Klasse, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> nun mal was am wochenende
> 
> hoffe nur das wetter spielt mit
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=332



Oki, wenns Wetter für mich paßt, bin ich auch dabei. Evtl. habe ich noch weitere interessierte im Anhang.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Pepin (10. Februar 2005)

hey toll freu mich schon auf euch


----------



## lakota (10. Februar 2005)

ich hätte vllt auch lust und zeit, dieses WE mitzufahren, wenn mir nur mal jmd kurz erklären könnte, wo die VR bank ist 
weit entfernt vom industriegebiet in spich..?

vorausgesetzt natürlich, es hat niemand was dagegen, wenn ein mädel unter 18 mitfährt...  (soll ja schonmal in der gegend vorgekommen sein... *hust*)


----------



## Pepin (10. Februar 2005)

also die VR Bank ist wenn du unter der Unterführung der Bahn durchfährst von der Kriegsdorferstr. kommend.

Zur Strecke ca.45-50 km ca 700 Höhenmeter, Teils Waldwege, Trails, usw.


----------



## Pepin (11. Februar 2005)




----------



## Pepin (11. Februar 2005)

Hier noch paar Tour Ausschnitte für Sonntag:


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Februar 2005)

Bete zum Wettergott, daß es Sonntag von oben trocken bleibt. Das ist das einzige Manko für mich.

@ Karo: U.U. bleibst Du nicht die einzige Frau, wohl aber die Jüngste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakota (11. Februar 2005)

oho, da hat sich ja jemand meinen namen gemerkt 

bei mir ist's eigentlich auch größtenteils vom wetter abhängig...
werde mich spätestens am SO nochmal hier melden und bescheid sagen, ob ich mitkomme oder nicht.

@pepin: danke, ich schätze, jetzt werde ich das finden... 
die länge der tour dürfte mir eigentlich nicht so viel ausmachen und die steigungen werde ich auch irgendwie packen... notfalls müsst ihr eben warten


----------



## Pepin (11. Februar 2005)

ja ich bete zum wetter gott  

na mit soviel leutz hätte ich nicht gerechnen. freu mich.

dann gehen wir die sache mal ganz locker an   

ich werde mich aufjedenfall am treffpunkt einfinden und schauen ob sich jemand eingefunden hat (ist ja gleich bei mir um die ecke).


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Februar 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> die länge der tour dürfte mir eigentlich nicht so viel ausmachen und die steigungen werde ich auch irgendwie packen... notfalls müsst ihr eben warten



Göttlich, wie bescheiden die Jugend ist!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Februar 2005)

@Pepin

Du hast wohl auch die ganze Palette der digitalen Karten, die verfügbar und im Handel erhältlich sind  

Merkst Du eigentlich, wie Deine Tour von Tomburgern heimlich infiltriert wird   

Wenn ich den Samstag überlebe, werde ich dann wahrscheinlich auch kommen.

Wie schaffst Du es eigentlich, dass sich bei Dir alle Mountainbikerinnen anmelden   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Pepin (11. Februar 2005)

@hardy

leider mus ich dir sagen das ich hier noch nicht so ganz durchblicke wer von welcher gesellschaft ist und wer männlein und wer weiblein ist.

kenne halt noch keinen von euch aber ich lasse mich überraschen.

wir können ja die erste Tour als kennenlern tour deklarieren. aber ihr scheint euch ja alle schon was länger zu kennen.

freu mich aufjedenfall auf euch und hoffe das ich mit euch freak's mithalten kann.


----------



## lakota (11. Februar 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Göttlich, wie bescheiden die Jugend ist!



ich zitiere: "...das tempo wird dem langsamsten angepasst."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (11. Februar 2005)

so wird es sein   
das kann ja bei den kommenden touren gesteigert werden.


----------



## lakota (11. Februar 2005)

...ich warte ja noch auf den tag, an dem mal jemand langsamer ist als ich... 

liegen auf dem hu-chi-minh-pfad (k.a. ob das jetzt richtig geschrieben ist, ich nenne den eh immer jägerpfad...) eigentlich noch die umgestürzten bäume? 
ich wär schwer dafür, dass die mal weggeräumt werden. aber da kann man wahrscheinlich nicht viel machen...


----------



## Pepin (11. Februar 2005)

die bäume am ausgang des pfades? ja die liegen noch


----------



## Kalinka (11. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Pepin
> Merkst Du eigentlich, wie Deine Tour von Tomburgern heimlich infiltriert wird
> Gruß
> Hardy


Hey, das ist nicht war. Ich bin kein Tomburger...ich bin langsam, rücksichtvoll, fahre matierialschonend (außer bei der Bremse  ), bin eine Frau und beteilige mich nicht an den Wettkämpfen, wer ist der schnellste bergauf!! Da bist doch eher Du ein Tomburger!
Andreas ist auch eher ein Frauenversteher beim Biken...und somit als Tomburger disqualifiziert! Gott sei Dank  


			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Pepin
> Wie schaffst Du es eigentlich, dass sich bei Dir alle Mountainbikerinnen anmelden
> Gruß
> Hardy


Hardy, das liegt an dem mehrfach geäußerten Versprechen Pepins, das Tempo dem/der langsamsten anzupassen. Wenn er das durchhält, werden ihm die Herzen der MTB-Frauen zufliegen(zumindest der MTB-Teil davon).
Bis denn 
Karin, die von Hardy im Wald allein mit Herrn Sonntag zurückgelassen wurde


----------



## Kalinka (11. Februar 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich warte ja noch auf den tag, an dem mal jemand langsamer ist als ich...


Na, dann freu Dich auf Sonntag, denn Ich bin dabei!!!
ES KANN NUR EINE GEBEN  
Das wird Dein Selbstwertgefühl mächtig aufbügeln!!!   
Bis Sonntag, wenn von oben trocken ist!
Karin


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Februar 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Karin die von Hardy im Wald allein mit Herrn Sonntag zurückgelassen wurde )



ts ts ts...  Hardy Hardy.... da wid mindesten 1 neuerlicher Zwiebelkuchen für fällig  Aber in den Abmaßen 100 x 100cm !!... ach was red ich, dafür daß auch noch Onkel Sonntag dabei war, wird mindestens eine Wiederholung der Zwiebelkuchen Tour fällig!!!

@ Karin: Ich Frauenversteher? *hüstel*...    Reihet Euch um mich Ihr holdes Volk


----------



## Delgado (11. Februar 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Karin, die von Hardy im Wald allein mit Herrn Sonntag zurückgelassen wurde   [/FONT]



Ist wohl auf Hardys fantastische Früh-Form zurückzuführen   

Gruß


----------



## Kimmi J. (11. Februar 2005)

Hi Pepin,
das nimmt ja erstaunliche Ausmaße an, prima. Wenn ich am WE Kinder, Freundin und Job unter einen Hut bekomme, es nicht aus Kübeln gießt, bin ich dabei.
CU
Kimmi J.


----------



## Pepin (11. Februar 2005)

da bekommt man ja angst wenn man das hier liest *grins*

aber ich laß bestimmt keinen im wald stehen. hoffe nur das ihr mich nicht stehen lasst.

ich denke mal wenn es regnet wird die runde entsprechend verkürzt


----------



## mtb309 (11. Februar 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Karin, die von Hardy im Wald allein mit Herrn Sonntag zurückgelassen wurde




Hey Hardy, 
sowas machst Du ...? Frauen alleine im Wald stehen lassen ?
... tss .. tss .  

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (11. Februar 2005)

obwohl ich hardy nicht kenne aber sowas hätte ich auch nicht von ihm gedacht


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Februar 2005)

mtb309 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Hardy,
> sowas machst Du ...? Frauen alleine im Wald stehen lassen ?
> ... tss .. tss .
> 
> ...



Sie war ja nicht allein, Herr M.Sonntag war ja auch noch da, obwohl... da tut sich eigentlich nix


----------



## sibby08 (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
die Tour am Wochenende klingt vielversprechend. Würde mich gerne anschließen, habe aber leider schon einen anderen sportlichen Termin. So wie ich das hier aber deute wird dies bestimmt nicht die letzte Tour von euch sein.
Vielleicht klappt es ein anderes mal (könnte den lieben Gott natürlich auch darum bitten, dass es aus Kübeln regnet und die Tour verschoben wird. Wenn ich mir heute das Wetter so ansehe lässt er sich bestimmt auch nicht lange darum bitten  ). Hoffe ich habe mich jetzt nicht gleich völlig unbeliebt gemacht, will doch nur die Tour mitfahren  
@Pepin: Wo gibt es eigentlich so schöne 3-D Karten? 

Gruß
Sibby08


Specialized Enduro Expert zu verkaufen! Größe M
Interesse? Details gibts per Mail!


----------



## Pepin (11. Februar 2005)

werden öffter fahren keine angst

die karten gibt es bei magicmaps.
habe die über e-bay ersteigert


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich bin natürlich entsetzt, dass ich das Leben und die Zukunft eines der herausragenden Tourguides unserer Region auf's Spiel gesetzt habe, als ihn mit *Kalinka* im Wald zurückgelassen habe. Da bin ich froh und dankbar, dass das *On Any Sunday* überlebt hat   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Pepin (11. Februar 2005)

jo ich will den sonntag ja auch noch erleben


----------



## Pepin (11. Februar 2005)

na dann bekommen wir ja vieleicht sogar noch schnee


----------



## lakota (12. Februar 2005)

immernoch besser als regen...


----------



## Pepin (12. Februar 2005)

da sagst du was.

wollte heute mittag auch noch ne runde drehen aber der regen ist mir doch zu heftig   
dann bist du ja schon nass bevor man auf dem rad sitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (12. Februar 2005)

Hi,
was uns morgen erwartet,  hat wenig mit verträumten Winterlandschaften zu tun. Eher Schauer von Schneeregen  statt Schnee, Wind und damit gefühlte -5 Grad! Jeder sollte sich darauf einstellen. Aber so ein Wetter hat auch seine Vorteile, es schweißt die Gruppe zusammen. 

Selbst wenn es morgen schneien sollte bleibt es ungemütlich. 

Oder wir haben einfach Glück mit dem Wetter,  morgen Abend wissen mehr.


----------



## Pepin (12. Februar 2005)

so soll es sein.

da freut man sich dann auch auf ein schönes bad zum wiederaufwärmen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. Februar 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so ein Wetter hat auch seine Vorteile, es schweißt die Gruppe zusammen.



Zum Glück gibts sowas wie Rost  , an Dir möcht ich nicht angeschweisst sein


----------



## mtb309 (12. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> so soll es sein.
> 
> da freut man sich dann auch auf ein schönes bad zum wiederaufwärmen


... oder vielleicht 'ne warme Dusche  .... ??  

.... die gibt's nämlich hinten links !


----------



## Pepin (12. Februar 2005)

nöö wanne ist schöner da brauchst du nicht die ganze zeit zu stehen


----------



## stumpjumper1 (13. Februar 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück gibts sowas wie Rost  , an Dir möcht ich nicht angeschweisst sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2005)

Huhu,

sieht nach ziemlichem Sauwetter aus...  ...bin ein bischen erkältet und bleib mal besser Zuhause. Ein Bericht mit Bildern wäre was feines...  

Grüsse und viel Spaß morgen...ähm...nachher
Ralph


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. Februar 2005)

Moin Ralph,
ich glaube nicht, daß sich die weite Anreise für Dich lohnen würde, da die Tour eher unter die Kategorie 'Einsteigertour' fällt. 

Ich schick mal PM an Dich, hab da eh noch was zu bequasseln. 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. Februar 2005)

hi micha,

habe mich auch mal eingetragen, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich lust auf eine schlammschlacht habe  , obwohl... mein bike sieht eh schon aus wie sau  naja, unser nachwuchs ist heute auch etwas ungeschmeidig, mal schauen. entweder bin ich pünktlich oder ich komme nicht.

gruß
lars

ps: es bietet sich immer ein treffpunkt an einem größeren parkplatz an damit auch die auswärtigen keine probleme haben


----------



## lakota (13. Februar 2005)

guten morgen erstmal 
ich muss mich mehr oder weniger gezwungenermaßen für heute abmelden.
aber nächstes mal bin ich gerne dabei!
wünsche euch viel spaß!


----------



## TheBody (13. Februar 2005)

Guten Morgen, 
aufgrund der Wetterlage und Bodenverhältnisse sehe auch ich davon ab heute zu fahren.  Wünsche allen teilnehmenden trotzdem viel Spaß!

Gruß


----------



## Pepin (13. Februar 2005)

so ich bin auch schon wach und frühstücke erst mal

@kaotai

also rund um die VR-Bank in spich gibt es 3 Parkplätze das müßte reichen.

@all
also ich werde um 14:15 am Treffpunkt sein und mal schauen wer so alles da ankommt.

im moment ist es hier trocken sonne war auch mal kurz da.
aber es ist sehr5 stürmisch.

aber schaun wir mal die tour können wir ja den umständen anpassen.


----------



## Cheetah (13. Februar 2005)

Hi,
hier (Hennef, Uckerath 220 m über Normal-Null) kommen die ersten Schneeflocken herunter.


----------



## Kalinka (13. Februar 2005)

Moin, Moin,
tja, da das Wetter ja beständig unbeständig ist, werde ich wohl eher nicht dabei sein heute. Meine Schlammschlachtration für das Jahr 2005 hatte ich letztes Wochennende bereits bei der Tour von Hernn Panzer komplett in Empfang genommen  .
Meine Erkältung dreht sich wahrscheinlich auf dem Absatz um und dreht bei mir eine Ehrenrunde, wenn ich heute nass und kalt werde.
Das ist sehr Schade! Ich hoffe Du läßt Dich von den 10 kleinen Negerlein nicht entmutigen und wirst noch mal den Guide machen. Viel Spaß! Sollte das Stück blauer Himmer, daß gerade hier auftaucht noch größer werden, bin ich pünktlich am Treffpunkt!
LG Karin


----------



## webmonster007 (13. Februar 2005)

servus,

wie sieht es bei euch aus. startet ihr auch bei diesem wetter? bin gerade vom hagel ueberrascht worden. also, wenn ein zwei, drei leute mitfahren, bin ich dabei, egal wie das wetter ist!!!
so, dann sagt mal konkret: wer ist mit von der partie?

gruss
mm


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. Februar 2005)

Moin Moin,
also der augenblickliche Schnee-/Regen-/Hagelschauer incl. Donnern hat mich dann doch soweit ernüchtert, daß auch ich mich in die Kategorie "Weichei" geselle, und die Tour für mich abblase. Die Touren laufen mir ja nicht weg, sowas läßt sich ständig wiederholen. Daher allen Hartgesottenen viel Spaß und drückt die Daumen für ein paar kommende trockene Wochenenden!

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (13. Februar 2005)

ich kann euch schon verstehen. aber das jahr hat ja erst angefangen und wir können noch öffters die tour fahren.

also ich schau dann mal wer gleich alles da ist


----------



## mtb309 (13. Februar 2005)

webmonster007 schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> ... also, wenn ein zwei, drei leute mitfahren, bin ich dabei, egal wie das wetter ist!!!
> so, dann sagt mal konkret: wer ist mit von der partie?
> ...



... recht so, 007...

Meine Anmeldung steht nach wie vor - alles andere wäre ja schon gegenüber Hardy mit seinen Jungs eine zu große Schlappe. 
Die haben sich trotz strömendem Wasser (von oben und unten)    , stürmischen Winden    und umstürzenden Bäumen     durch de Wupperberge gekämpft.   
(siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1741091&postcount=2618)

Außerdem muß doch der Troisdorf/Spich-Treff ins Leben gezerrt werden. Und wann wäre ein besserer Zeitpunt dafür, als bei Hagel, Schnee und Sturm.
Bei Sonnenschein und 20 Grad kann doch jeder fahren ...     

Grüße


----------



## Pepin (13. Februar 2005)

prima, also brauche ich keine angst zu haben das ich alleine am treffpunkt bin.


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. Februar 2005)

hi micha, ich glaube ich schaffe es nicht mehr. hatte gerade dank tochter etwas schlaf nachzuholen, habe noch nicht gefrühstückt und bis zu dir fahre ich ja doch 'ne weile. wünsche euch viel spaß und ziehe für mich ein paar spuren durch den matsch    

mein erstes bikefreies wochenende in diesem jahr


----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte eigentlich mitfahren, ziehe es aber auf Grund des nicht besser werdenden Wetters vor, heute nicht mitzufahren. Bis zum nächsten Wochenende.
Gruß Udo1


----------



## Pepin (13. Februar 2005)

na euch auch einen schönen tag. werde dann berichten und das nächste mal fahren wir dann alle zusammen.


----------



## Pepin (13. Februar 2005)

so bin nun zum treffpunkt
bis gleich


----------



## Pepin (13. Februar 2005)

*The MTB-Treff-Spich is born!*  

und das wetter hat auch mitgespielt

und so trafen sich 6 Leute

webmonster007, mtb309, Cheetah, krimmi j., hmm wie hieß er noch ich und Namen behalten und dabei hat er noch bei der tourplanung richtig gut mitgemacht (Stefan war sein richtiger Name fehlt mir nur noch sein Forum name).

Hier die Bilder 

War echt Spitze mit euch

@Hardy
noch was für die Statistik

ca. 600 Höhenmeter
Schnitt 15 km/h auf 39,5 km


----------



## webmonster007 (13. Februar 2005)

so leutz,

die tour war sehr schoen, wenn gleich mir die wege der letzten 10km nicht ganz so gut gefallen haben. aber ansonsten, top!!!   
frisch geduscht und wieder bei kraeften, geht´s jetzt zum couching...
die bilder sind in meinem fotoalbum.

@Pepin: kannst du mir deine mal in guter qualitaet per mail schicken? [email protected]
danke!!!

so denn, dann mal 'ne schoene woche. koennen mal wieder was ausmachen...

cu
marius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (13. Februar 2005)

na im sommer sieht es dort auch wieder anders aus.

bilder sind unterwegs aber sind schon ein paar MB's
kannst mir deine ja auch mal schicken


----------



## mtb309 (13. Februar 2005)

@alle Mitfahrer MTB-Treff-Spich

hat mir sehr gut gefallen, die Tour heute, auch wenns teilweise arg schlammig und materialmordend war. Man klebte förmlich im weichen Boden.
Ich hänge mal ein Bild von unserer Strecke in den Thread. Pepin kann ja die Overlay-Datei in seine wunderbare 3-D-Karte einbauen, dann kommen die Steigungen natürlich viel besser zur Geltung....

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/99509/sort/1/cat/500

@pepin
unser sechster Mann hieß Stefan. Seinen IBC-Benutzernamen habe ich leider auch nicht behalten.   
Das kommt davon, wenn man sich zur Tour nicht anmeldet, nichwahr Stefan   
Overlay is underway

@webmonster007 
Deine Bilder von der Wasserdurchfahrt sind prima. Sowas verschafft natürlich schon Respekt.




es grüßt euch


----------



## Pepin (13. Februar 2005)

Der Berg nach dem Hu Chi Min Pfad






Weg zur Scheiderhöhe






Übersicht


----------



## Kalinka (14. Februar 2005)

Respekt!!  

Bin ich froh nicht dabei gewesen zu sein 
Das ganze nochmal ohne Schlamm, Regen und 2-3 °C wärmer für die Weicheifraktion und ich bin dabei 
Karin


----------



## webmonster007 (14. Februar 2005)

@pepin: hast du mir die bilder geschickt? ist leider nichts angekommen. wenn du die von mir in 5 mio. pixeln haben willst, sach bescheid...

gruss,
m.


----------



## webmonster007 (14. Februar 2005)

@mtb309: ich muss dich/mich leider enttaeuschen. ich hab' gestern zwar so einige flussdurchquerungen hinter mich gebracht, aber das ganze wurde nie auf einem bild festgehalten.    ich glaub, das war stefan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (14. Februar 2005)

Hi Pepin,



			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> Der Berg nach dem Hu Chi Min Pfad



Ohne klug********n zu wollen, der Pfad müsste 'Ho-Chi-Min'-Pfad heissen. Benannt ist er (was ich für eine verdammt coole Idee halte ;-) nach dem vietnamesischen Politiker Ho Chi Min (Nguyen That Thanh), 19.5.18903.9.1969.

Eine Suche nach den Hintergründen zu dem nach ihm benannte Pfad liefert folgendes:

"Ho-Chi-Min-Pfad, Bez. für den Hauptnachschubweg der nordvietnames. und Vietkongtruppen im Vietnamkrieg. Der H. führte durch unwegsames Dschungelgelände im vietnames.-laot.-kambodschan. Grenzraum."



Danke für die Karten - ich werde ihn bei Gelegenheit sicherlich auch mal fahren. Bin recht gespannt.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Pepin (14. Februar 2005)

@mtb309
ja ich hatte sie dir geschickt aber vielleicht war die datenmenge zu groß
vielleicht sollten wir irgendwann mal die bilder auf CD austauschen.

Ja das war stefan definitiv


@goldfisch

dann kannst du dich uns ja mal anschließen


----------



## Pepin (14. Februar 2005)

sollte Mittwoch schnee liegen würde ich gerne noch mal eine abendtour machen. werde dies dann kurzfristig hier bekanntgeben.


----------



## webmonster007 (14. Februar 2005)

@pepin: schick mir bitte mal eine email, dann geb ich dir die url und die benutzerdaten von meinem ftp-server. ich leg meine bilder dann heute abend drauf.

gruss,
m.


----------



## Goldfisch (14. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> @goldfisch
> 
> dann kannst du dich uns ja mal anschließen



Werde ich sicherlich bald mal machen.

VG
Michael


----------



## Kalinka (14. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> sollte Mittwoch schnee liegen würde ich gerne noch mal eine abendtour machen. werde dies dann kurzfristig hier bekanntgeben.


*Warum Mittwoch ???  
Da werde ich nicht können!  
Lg
Karin*


----------



## Pepin (14. Februar 2005)

weil ich dienstag nicht kann

mal sehen was mit donnerstag ist


----------



## Kimmi J. (14. Februar 2005)

Donnerstag paßt bei mir auch besser.

Gruß
Kimmi j.


----------



## Pepin (14. Februar 2005)

werde morgen abend was posten


----------



## Pepin (14. Februar 2005)

noch mal was gebastelt mir fehlte da noch ein wenig wasser 

@mtb309

ftp hat gut geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webmonster007 (14. Februar 2005)

@pepin: hab meine bilder jetzt auf dem ftp...


----------



## Pepin (14. Februar 2005)

*So nun hier die Tour Nummer 3* 

*Ausschreibung* 

wir starten spätestens 17:20 also seit pünktlich


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> noch mal was gebastelt mir fehlte da noch ein wenig wasser
> 
> @mtb309
> 
> ftp hat gut geklappt


Soooo...jetzt hat Euch das Treff-Fieber entgültig gepackt...   
Nettes Banner; gibt's dazu auch eine Heimseite ? Wenn ja, wird sofort bei mir verlinkt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (14. Februar 2005)

Ho Chi Min bei dem Wetter is echt ********!!! Schon mal was von SAVE THE TRAILS GEHÖRT?


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2005)

Fleischpeitsche schrieb:
			
		

> Ho Chi Min bei dem Wetter is echt ********!!! Schon mal was von SAVE THE TRAILS GEHÖRT?


Hallo,

schonmal was von "Hallo u. Tschüß" gehört ?  

Tschüß


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (14. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> schonmal was von "Hallo u. Tschüß" gehört ?
> 
> Tschüß



Wenn ihr schon in Rudeln den Ho Chi durchpflügt dann doch so das ihr möglichst wenig kaputt macht!
Ach ja, Tach und Tschüß


----------



## Pepin (14. Februar 2005)

@Fleischpeitsche
ist noch alles heile. hatten keinen pflug dabei

@rpo35
nein gibt es noch keine seite


----------



## mtb309 (14. Februar 2005)

> Wenn ihr schon in Rudeln den Ho Chi durchpflügt dann doch so das ihr möglichst wenig kaputt macht!




@fleischpeitsche

Hallo Herr Oberförster,
mal abgesehen davon, daß auch ich der Meinung bin, dass man die Trails schonen und nicht bei jedem Wetter den aufgeweichten Boden durchpflügen sollte, wäre es schon angenehm, wenn man sich hier im Forum und speziell im MTB-Treff-Spich eines etwas verbindlicheren Schreibstils befleißigte.

Denn 
1. war der Herr Oberförster bei der Tour höchstselbst gar nicht anwesend und weiß daher gar nichts über die Bodenbeschaffenheit dortselbst (oder ist er etwa in den letzten Tagen auf besagtem Pfad unterwegs gewesen ? dann erübrigte sich allerdings seine etwas voreilig geäußerte Kritik ja ohnehin ...)

2. woher nimmt er denn die Gewißheit, daß man im "Rudel" weniger Schaden verursacht als 4-5 einzelne Biker, die dort über den Tag verteilt fahren?

3. nahm ich bislang an, dass sich die hier versammelte Szene zuvorderst doch durch Toleranz - zumindest untereinander - auszeichnet und nicht durch Oberlehrer-(oder doch -förster?) haftes gegenseitiges sich ansch$$$$.​


> ...dann doch so das ihr möglichst wenig kaputt macht!




4. bitte ich doch um eine Belehrung wie man fachmännisch/waidmännisch denn Trail so befährt, "das man möglichst wenig kaputt macht!"​
es grüßt mit waidmännischem Gruß


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. Februar 2005)

Fleischpeitsche schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr schon in Rudeln den Ho Chi durchpflügt dann doch so das ihr möglichst wenig kaputt macht!
> Ach ja, Tach und Tschüß



Grüss Gott,
wenn Du so bedacht bist auf gute Bedingungen, dann nimm mal 'ne Säge und Räum mal das querliegende Gehölz aus dem Weg!

  Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (14. Februar 2005)

Fleischpeitsche schrieb:
			
		

> Ho Chi Min bei dem Wetter is echt ********!!! Schon mal was von SAVE THE TRAILS GEHÖRT?



Nur nicht von einer umgangsformenresistenten Gurkenklatsche ärgern lassen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. Februar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nicht von einer umgangsformenresistenten Gurkenklatsche ärgern lassen.



*wegschmeissvorlachen*


----------



## sibby08 (14. Februar 2005)

Fleischpeitsche schrieb:
			
		

> Ho Chi Min bei dem Wetter is echt ********!!! Schon mal was von SAVE THE TRAILS GEHÖRT?



Hallo Fleischpeitsche,

hat dir irgendjemand irgendetwas getan, oder warum fährst Du hier mit Deinem 1. Beitrag so übel auf? 
Bist Du da anschließend vielleicht selber her gefahren (und hast natürlich dabei keine Schäden verursacht), oder wie kommst Du darauf das dort möglicherweise Schäden verursacht worden sind?

Gruß
Sibby08


----------



## Pepin (15. Februar 2005)

Ich denke mal wir wissen wie wir gefahren sind und es hat Spaß gemacht das ist das wichtigste und wir wissen das wir nix kaputt gemacht haben.(alle Bäume stehen noch)

Aber ich finde es immer lustig wie Aussenstehende das beurteilen.

So ist es in Foren hier kann jeder schreíben was er mag und frei die Meinung äußern und jeder kann dann seinen Teil dazu schreiben oder sich seinen Teil denken.

also sage ich mal bis Donnerstag zur nächsten Tour


----------



## Pepin (15. Februar 2005)

hoffe das der schnee noch bis donnerstag zu unserer nächsten tour erhalten bleibt


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (15. Februar 2005)

Tach Liebeleins
auf euren Fotos erkennt man den Ho Chi!!!! (2tes sandloch)
ICH war nicht da. Tja dumm gelaufen!

PS: pepin wegen 24h. Rennen such mal bei www.sog-events.de

  Oberförster  Fleischpeitsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo lieber Oberförster Fleischpeitsche,
da ich als vorletzter bzw. letzter den Ho befahren habe kann ich dir berichten:
1.	Der Ho war nicht im aufgeweichten Zustand.
2.	Dass durch das Befahren der restlichen 5 Rudelmitglieder keine erkennbaren Schäden entstanden sind.

Ohne Frage, wenn ein aufgeweichter Trail stark befahren wird hat das Folgen. Nur, mein Lieber, wie stark der Untergrund durch den/die Biker/in belastet wird, hängt nicht zuletzt vom Fahrstil ab.

*Also Schwamm drüber und gut is!*


 Eins zum Schluss, die Schergen der Förster und Oberförster, sind in ihren 6 rädrigen  Waldmonstern (Harvester / Vollernter) die größten Weg und Trial Zerstörer überhaupt!


----------



## M.Panzer (15. Februar 2005)

Eins zum Schluss, die Schergen der Förster und Oberförster, sind in ihren 6 rädrigen  Waldmonstern (Harvester / Vollernter) die größten Weg und Trial Zerstörer überhaupt![/QUOTE]


Da muß ich dir völlig Recht geben. Vor allem hier in der Gegend ist das schon extrem. Die Wege sind kaum noch befahrbart, das könnten selbst Horden von Bikern nicht schaffen. Also immer den Ball flach halten. Gruß Micha.


----------



## lakota (15. Februar 2005)

jetzt weiß ich auch endlich mal, woher der ho-chi-minh-pfad seinen namen hat...  als ich mal bei bekannten rumgefragt hab, konnte mir das keiner sagen...

ich bin im übrigen immernoch fest davon überzeugt, dass der pfad _eigentlich_ jägerpfad heißt. stand früher auch mal auf einem dieser holz-schildchen... naja, egal 

wie sieht's eigentlich mit dem wochenende aus? wär ne tour am sonntag nicht vllt ganz nett?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. Februar 2005)

Fleischpeitsche schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Liebeleins
> auf euren Fotos erkennt man den Ho Chi!!!! (2tes sandloch)
> ICH war nicht da. Tja dumm gelaufen!
> 
> ...



Nabend!
Öhm... hat irgendjemand im Vorfeld vor - oder nach der Tour behauptet, daß dort nicht gefahren wird/wurde, bzw. es verboten ist dort zu fahren??? Soviel ich weiß wurde doch von Anfang an gesagt daß die Tour u.a. dort herführt!! 
Aber was mich viel mehr interessiert ist, *was Dich das eigentlich angeht?!* Gehört Dir das Stück Wald, bzw. bist Du Eigner des Pfades? Oder bist Du vielleicht einer derjenigen, die ihn erbaut-/ertrampelt-/erschüppt-/erwalzt haben, oder die verantwortlich für die Streckenführung sind?? Solche soll es ja auch geben .  
(Psssssssst.... @ Frank  ) Währe nett wenn Du mal ein Statemant abgibst dazu.
Besten Dank und mit freundlichsten Grüßen 

Andreas


----------



## Cheetah (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo allerseits,
meiner Meinung nach sollten wir Oberförster Fleischpeitsche seinen Fauxpas verzeihen, und einen Deckel auf die Sache machen.

Oberförster Fleischpeitsche hat sich, in guter Absicht, so glaubt er, berufen gefühlt seinen Zeigefinger zu erheben, und erntet hier die Reaktionen. Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir den Thread wieder zu seiner Bestimmung zurückführen.


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (16. Februar 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt weiß ich auch endlich mal, woher der ho-chi-minh-pfad seinen namen hat...  als ich mal bei bekannten rumgefragt hab, konnte mir das keiner sagen...



Es gibt fast in jedem Stückchen Wald einen Trail den die Biker aus der Umgebung so taufen.

Kenne selbst z. B. einen im Königsforst.


----------



## Pepin (16. Februar 2005)

denke auch schwamm drüber

wir wollen doch alle nur das gleiche und zwar mountainbiken.

ich sag "save the trails"

freu mich schon auf morgen 17:15 am treffpunkt


----------



## Pepin (16. Februar 2005)

@rpo35

so ist das halt in öffentlichen foren. da machst du nix


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (16. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wieder so ein unnötiger und dummer Kommentar total am Thema vorbei...geh doch bitte in den KTWR. Da kannst Du "fast" schreiben was du willst !
> 
> ...



@rpo35

Danke für den freundlichen Hinweis.


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2005)

Beitrag gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Februar 2005)

@ rpo!


----------



## Pepin (16. Februar 2005)

Ich hoffe jetzt ist gut und wir können uns wieder um das MTB-Fahren kümmen.

habe zwei Termine gesetzt. Am Wochenende werde ich wohl nicht können.  

aber ich denke 26./27. bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Ploughman (16. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Beitrag gemeldet


Sach mal Ralf,

ist das jetzt sehr subtiler Fritten-Humor oder biste wegen dem Wetter neben der Kappe??

Weder der Hinweis von soundso, dass u.U. die Trails Schaden nehmen (habe ich übrigens auch letztens an anderer Stelle drauf hingewiesen) hat auch nur den Hauch von Unrecht, Arroganz o.ä., noch der Hinweis, dass man Ho-Chi-Min (hamwer doch früher gegröhlt, "Ho ho, Ho-chi-Min, bist halt noch zu jung für die 68er) kennen sollte, der immerhin fast 20 Jahre Krieg mit hunderttausenden von Toten geführt hatte (auf der Gegenseite waren da Johnson, Nixon, etc) sind zumindest (nicht unbedingt ehrenhafte) Persönlichkeiten der Geschichte, die man kennen könnte (bitte beachten, dass ich sowohl Konjunktiv als auch das entsprechende Hilfsverb gewählt habe).

Kinder, das Wetter wird wieder besser, dann habt ihr auch wieder gute Laune, in der Ville sind die Trails schon wieder gefroren, da dürft ihr fahren  .

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Kimmi J. (16. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> *So nun hier die Tour Nummer 3*
> 
> *Ausschreibung*
> 
> wir starten spätestens 17:20 also seit pünktlich



Hi Pepin,
hab den Wink verstanden und gelobe Besserung  

@all
Den teilweise aggressiven und unqualifizierten Beiträgen einzelner sollte man wenig Aufmerksamkeit schenken, dadurch bietet man ihnen keine Bühne für ihre Auftritte. Besserwisser und Rechthaber gibt's leider überall in unserer Gesellschaft.Aber eure Antworten darauf waren cool.   

Gruß
Kimmi j.


----------



## Pepin (16. Februar 2005)

bist du denn morgen mit von der patie?


----------



## on any sunday (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

der niedliche, aber feige Troll Adroiter hat anscheinend, außer dem von ihm geschriebenen Bildungsnotstand, noch andere Notstände, die ich mir lieber nicht vorstellen möchte.  Ist aber kein Grund, sich von ihm virtuell anpöbeln zu lassen.  In Zukunft einfach nicht beachten!

@Ploughman: Es ging hier eigentlich nur um die Form, wie sich Freund Fleischpeitsche hier vorgestellt hat. Zu Herrn Adroiter, lies dir einfach seine anderen Beiträge durch, auch wenn es weh tut. 

Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen

Michael


----------



## Pepin (16. Februar 2005)

hmm lecker eierkuchen


----------



## Kalinka (16. Februar 2005)

*Moin, Moin,

habe mich leider für Donnerstag wieder austragen müssen, da ich länger arbeiten muß. Vor 17:00 werde ich hier eher nicht rauskommen. SCHADE!
Karin*

PS: Dennoch werde ich ganz optimistisch mein Fahrrad mal mit zur Arbeit nehmen und dann von hier spontan durchstarten, sollte ich doch vor 17:00 Uhr fertig werden.


----------



## Kimmi J. (16. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> bist du denn morgen mit von der patie?



Hi Pepin,
weiß leider nicht, ob ich pünktlich Feierabend machen kann. Falls ja, melde ich mich ca.16:45 per Handy bei dir.
O.k.???
CU
Kimmi J.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal Ralf,
> 
> ist das jetzt sehr subtiler Fritten-Humor oder biste wegen dem Wetter neben der Kappe??...



Hi Dieter,

nee...mir geht's recht gut, werd halt nur böse, wenn's Beleidigend wird. Wenn man sich ein bischen kennt, sieht das schon etwas anders aus...  
Der Beitrag wurde bereits geändert.
Werde mir andere Beiträge von diesem für mich Unbekannten mal näher ansehen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2005)

Adroiter schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35
> 
> Danke für den freundlichen Hinweis.



Das nächste mal ohne Hinweis !  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Pepin (16. Februar 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> *Moin, Moin,
> 
> habe mich leider für Donnerstag wieder austragen müssen, da ich länger arbeiten muß. Vor 17:00 werde ich hier eher nicht rauskommen. SCHADE!
> Karin*
> ...



hmmm

ab wann könntest du denn?
wenn wir dann mit licht fahren ist es auch keinproblem später zu starten.


----------



## Pepin (16. Februar 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Pepin,
> weiß leider nicht, ob ich pünktlich Feierabend machen kann. Falls ja, melde ich mich ca.16:45 per Handy bei dir.
> O.k.???
> CU
> Kimmi J.



hi Jörg

ab wann wäre es bei dir möglich?


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo hier ist wieder Oberförster Fleischpeitsche 

Genau ihr habts mir so richtig gegeben! Fast alle von der Sonntagstour haben kompetent geantwortet.
z.B.:  ...wir hatten doch keinen Pflug dabei...
         ...alle Bäume stehen noch...
         ...räum doch mal die Bäume wech...
        ...ich dachte hier im chat sind alle Biker....da hält manzusammen...
Sowas nennt man Gruppendynamik. OK is ein bisschen flach aber wenn ihr so seit is es eben so.
SO DAS WARS    SAVE THE TRAILS

     Fleischpeitsche ( Oerförster, Oberlehrer und Aushilfsjudas)


----------



## Kalinka (16. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm
> ab wann könntest du denn?
> wenn wir dann mit licht fahren ist es auch keinproblem später zu starten.


Tja, schwer zu sagen, denn ich habe große Wartungsarbeiten an zwei Geräten und der Service-Mann neigt zu Spät- bis Nachtschichten. Da ich das eine Massenspektrometer auch noch selber kaputtrepariert   habe, muß ich bis zum bitteren Ende zwischen 17:00 und 19:00 Uhr hierbleiben  !
Ich bin auch keine große Leuchte... heißt habe nur funzeliges Licht  .
Also wird es wohl nichts, *aber schön daß Du so flexibel bist*, da geht sicher bald mal was. 
Das Wetter am WE soll ja leider schlechter werden  
Bis bald 
Karin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (16. Februar 2005)

ja wochenende ist bei mir auch schlecht habe aber schon für 24. Tour angesetzt und das darauf folgende wochenende wird wohl auch vom wetter hoffe ich besser sein


----------



## Kalinka (16. Februar 2005)

Fleischpeitsche schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hier ist wieder Oberförster Fleischpeitsche
> Genau ihr habts mir so richtig gegeben! Fast alle von der Sonntagstour haben kompetent geantwortet.
> z.B.:  ...wir hatten doch keinen Pflug dabei...
> ...alle Bäume stehen noch...
> ...


Also ich bin nicht mitgefahren, weil ich krank war... muß mich aber doch mal zu Wort melden! 
Ich arbeite bei einer Umweltbehörde und versuche auch umweltschonend zu biken. Ich durchpflüge keine Naturparks und Naturschutzugebiete mit dem Fahrrad und denke jeder Biker sollte vorsichtig mit unserem sehr knappen Naherholungsgebieten umgehen. 
Dennoch wäre ich am Samstag gerne mitgefahren, weil gerade der Ho-Chi-min durch seine überwiegend nadelige Beschaffenheit ja wenig matschig ist, den Rest beurteile ich für mich vor Ort. So weit ich informiert bin, ist dort kein Naturschutzgebiet oder Naturpark und so wird dieses Gebiet die Erholungssuchenden eben verkraften müssen. 
Schließlich sind sportliche Menschen gesündere Menschen und somit auch ökonomisch ein Positiv-Faktor.
Ich will gesund bleiben und Sport (möglichst draußen) machen, und das auch noch ohne große Wege mit dem Auto zu fahren. Da viele mind. 38.5 h/Woche arbeiten, bleibt eben nicht viel Zeit, immer nur bei trockenem Wetter zu biken, deshalb ist aber nicht jeder Regenbiker eine Pistensau. Ich nehme mir das Recht in unseren Naherholungsgebieten mit Verstand zu fahren, wann immer ich es will und kann. Damit richte ich erheblich weniger Schaden an, als die Holzindustrie, der Autoverkehr, die Fliegerei, die Chemische Industrie, Sonntagspaziergänger, die km-weit mit dem Auto anreisen und alles wild zuparken...
Natürlich sollten wir Biker es nicht übertreiben, sonst werden wir irgendwann total reglementiert (s. 7Gebirge), was auch niemand will.
Puh, was für eine Rede!!
Karin


----------



## mtb309 (16. Februar 2005)

@ Karin: gute Rede


----------



## M.Panzer (16. Februar 2005)

Man Karin du solltest Politiker werden, aber ich muß dir beipflichten.   Nur in einem nicht denn ich würde gerne auch mal nur 38,5h/Woche arbeiten, was für ein Paradies.   Und was die Waldarbeiter so anrichten können, hab ich euch ja Karnevalssamstag gezeigt. Nicht war? Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Ploughman (16. Februar 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Tja
> Ich bin auch keine große Leuchte... heißt habe nur funzeliges Licht  .
> Bis bald
> Karin


   
Du hast doch 'ne *Handlampe*  Oder sind die Akkus leer   ? Merke: nicht alles, was Juchem fährt, muß strahlen...(Owei, ich riskier Kopf und Kragen  ).

Und es bleibt kalt   

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Kalinka (16. Februar 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Man Karin du solltest Politiker werden, aber ich muß dir beipflichten.


Ne, da wäre mir die OP zu teuer...so eine Geschlechtsumwandlung kostet eine Menge!  Außerdem reichen 2 Beine zum Radfahren  Da bleibe ich lieber Umweltpolitesse.


			
				M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nur in einem nicht denn ich würde gerne auch mal nur 38,5h/Woche arbeiten, was für ein Paradies.


Tja, haste Dir Doch selber ausgesucht, daß Du Deine Brötchen mit Brötchen verdienst. WAS FÜR EIN WORTSPIEL!


			
				M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Und was die Waldarbeiter so anrichten können, hab ich euch ja Karnevalssamstag gezeigt. Nicht war? Gruß Stunt-beck.


Komisch, daß ich genau bei diesem Satz an Dich gedacht habe  
Bis zur nächsten PP-Schlammschlacht auf von-3-Achsigen-Rodungsfahrzeugen-und-nicht-von-Bikern-metertief-durchpflügten-Waldwegen

Karin


----------



## Kalinka (16. Februar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch 'ne *Handlampe*  Oder sind die Akkus leer   ? Merke: nicht alles, was Juchem fährt, muß strahlen...(Owei, ich riskier Kopf und Kragen  ).
> Und es bleibt kalt
> Ciao
> Ploughman


Gute Idee, ich laß Uwe am Do mein Massenspektrometer reparieren und fahre mit seiner Mirage beleuchtet nach Spich. Ich werde es meinem Chef vortragen.
Oder meintest Du ich sollte Uwe am Lenker montieren zum Leuchten??? Also *zusammen* wären wir aber für mein armes kleines Bike zu schwer!
Kopf und Kragen braucht kein Mensch...Hauptsache die Beine sind noch dran


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. Februar 2005)

@kalinka
konnte deinen längeren bericht leider nicht lesen, bin durch die schriftfarbe erblindet


----------



## Kalinka (16. Februar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @kalinka
> konnte deinen längeren bericht leider nicht lesen, bin durch die schriftfarbe erblindet


Also, ich bin ein Mädchen und finde rosa schön  
Mit Sonnenbrille  geht es! Da hat man auch gleich so ein G efühl von Sommer 
*Karin*


----------



## Kimmi J. (16. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> hi Jörg
> 
> ab wann wäre es bei dir möglich?



Hi Pepin,
kann es leider erst morgen im Laufe des Tages sagen, poste dir dann.
Gruß
Kimmi J.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Februar 2005)

Ihr bösen Mountainbiker   








Hier mein neues All-Terrain-Bike   








Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Pepin (16. Februar 2005)

coole bilder die sagen mal wieder mehr als wörter 

@kimmi

mach das vielleicht klappt's ja ich fahre aufjedenfall


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. Februar 2005)

Fleischpeitsche schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hier ist wieder Oberförster Fleischpeitsche
> 
> Genau ihr habts mir so richtig gegeben! Fast alle von der Sonntagstour haben kompetent geantwortet.
> z.B.:  ...wir hatten doch keinen Pflug dabei...
> ...



Auch eine Bemerkung von mir, der die Sonntagstour nicht mitgemacht hat, aber einige der Fahrer ganz gut kennt:

Was haben sich denn hier für Gestalten eingemischt: @Fleischpeitsche und @ adroiter?
Seit ein paar Tagen im MTB-News angemeldet, keine Tour mitgefahren aber wissen schon alles besser und wie wir fahren.
Wie oas schreibt: am besten einfach ignorieren.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Februar 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Auch eine Bemerkung von mir, der die Sonntagstour nicht mitgemacht hat, aber einige der Fahrer ganz gut kennt:
> 
> Was haben sich denn hier für Gestalten eingemischt: @Fleischpeitsche und @ adroiter?
> Seit ein paar Tagen im MTB-News angemeldet, keine Tour mitgefahren aber wissen schon alles besser und wie wir fahren.
> ...



Grüss Gott
Das kann ich Dir sagen Bernd, Fleischpeitsche sieht den Lohmarer Wald, insbesondere den H.C.M Pfad als sein persönliches Territorium bzw. Hometour, und es stinkt ihm, das andere dort unterwegs sind. 
Ein Tip an Dich, Fleischpeitsche, bevor Du andere als kompetentlos beurteilst! An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir Gedanken machen über Sinn und Inhalt Deiner eigenen Posts! Bei uns kommen wenigstens noch Fakten und Gründe zusammen, bei Dir nichts als Ironie und Spott. Zudem hast Du noch immer keine Stellungnahme zu Deiner vorgehenden Äußerung gegeben... soviel zum Thema Deiner eigenen Kompetenz!


 Mit wiederum allerfreundlichsten Grüssen 
Andreas


----------



## Pepin (17. Februar 2005)

so nun habe ich es gestern Abend auch endlich mal geschaft mein Bike vom gröbsten Dreck zu befreien, damit ich heute Abend wieder Platz für neuen habe.

Ich sag immer das muß mein bike abkönnen.


----------



## Kalinka (17. Februar 2005)

Und ich habe gestern abend ganz optimistisch mein blitzsauberes Bike in mein dreckiges Auto geladen. Nun hoffe ich auch früh genug Feierabend machen zu können. Nur die Trinkflasche habe ich vergessen  
Ich schaue so gegen 16:30 nochmal ins Forum, um zu sehen, wann Ihr wo startet. Denn bis dahin kann ich abschätzen, obs klappt.
Bis denne
Karin


----------



## Pepin (17. Februar 2005)

also start zeit und ort bleibt wie ausgeschrieben werde bis 17:20 warten.
wer später kommt kann mich über handy erreichen diese NR verschicke ich nur per pm


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> also start zeit und ort bleibt wie ausgeschrieben werde bis 17:20 warten.
> wer später kommt kann mich über handy erreichen diese NR verschicke ich nur per pm


Moin,

und ganz "gentleman like" hättest Du jetzt noch sagen müssen: "Ich kann Dir gerne eine Trinkflasche mitbringen"...   
Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag und am Abend 'ne nette Runde !
Ich bin guter Dinge für Samstag...ganz locker durch den Schnee rollen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Pepin (17. Februar 2005)

ach so was ich noch sagen wollte:

ne trinkflasche kann ich heute abend mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimmi J. (17. Februar 2005)

Hi Pepin,
sieht gut aus.Versuche möglichst pünktlich 17:15 am Treffpunkt zu sein.   
CU
Kimmi J.


----------



## Pepin (17. Februar 2005)

super freu habe auch heute eine bessere lampe dabei


----------



## lakota (17. Februar 2005)

ich wäre ja heute gerne mitgefahren und würde ebenso gerne nächsten DO mitfahren - aber mit meinem licht komme ich nicht weit.
und ihr könnt nicht früher wegen der arbeit.
also hoffe ich einfach mal auf eines der nächsten wochenenden...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Februar 2005)

@Lakota

Es betrübt mich sehr, wenn ich hier lesen muss, dass keiner der Herren vom Troisdorfer/Spicher MTB-Teff hier bereit ist, Dir den Weg auszuleuchten.

Wo bleibt hier nur die gute Erziehung   

Gruß 
Hardy


----------



## Pepin (17. Februar 2005)

also heute hats ganz gut mit der ausleuchtung geklappt auch wenn kimmi's einige aussetzer hatte.

war ganz gut und wir sind alle wieder gut gelandet.

Statistik:
Mitradler: Kalinka, kimmi J., Pepin
13,7 km/h auf 22,7km und ca.300 Hm

so also bis nächsten Do. oder auch früher mal schauen

freu mich schon auf die nächste tour mit euch


----------



## Kalinka (18. Februar 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> ich wäre ja heute gerne mitgefahren und würde ebenso gerne nächsten DO mitfahren - aber mit meinem licht komme ich nicht weit.
> und ihr könnt nicht früher wegen der arbeit.
> also hoffe ich einfach mal auf eines der nächsten wochenenden...


also ich bin gestern auch schlecht befunzelt mit geradelt. Da wir die netten kleinen Trails alle noch im Hellen gefahren sind, und uns ab Dämmerung auf etwas breitere Waldwege begeben haben, ging es ganz gut, Außerdem hat Jörg (Kimmi) immer mal seine Mirage angeschaltet und hat so eigendlich die komplette Wahnerheide ausgeleuchtet .
Also nur Mut, mal probieren!
Karin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (18. Februar 2005)

Hier noch die kurze Nachlese
Nachlese MTB-Tour 17.02.

*Die nächsten Touren:*

21.02.2005 Mo. MTB-AWT-Tour ab Spich
22.02.2005 Di. Rennrad AW-Tour nach Bensberg 
24.02.2005 Do. MTB-AWT-Tour ab Spich


----------



## Kalinka (18. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ausleuchtung war ganz gut und wir sind alle wieder gut gelandet.


Stimmt! Es hat auch im Dunkeln Saß gemacht!!!


			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ...so also bis nächsten Do. oder auch früher mal schauen
> freu mich schon auf die nächste tour mit euch


Dito!!! Aber es hat gedauert bis meine Füße wieder aufgetaut waren  

Karin


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Februar 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! Es hat auch im Dunkeln Saß gemacht!!!



im dunkeln ist gut munkeln


----------



## Pepin (18. Februar 2005)

jaja so kennen wir unseren Familien-Vater Kaotai


----------



## Kimmi J. (18. Februar 2005)

@all
Hallo, jau, so ist das. Da meint man gut ausgerüstet zu einem Nightride zu erscheinen und dann spielt einem die Technik einen Streich. Hab heute morgen versucht, mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln zu eruieren, warum das fast neue Miragesystem nicht funktioniert, leider ohne Erfolg. Jetzt habe ich das Teil mal unseren Elektronikern gegeben, in der Hoffnung, das die Jungs eine Ursache finden. Da ich mich bezüglich des Akkuladens strickt an die Herstellerangaben gehalten habe, tappe ich im wahrsten Sinne der Worte im Dunkeln.
@Kalinka,Pepin
Kann mich euch nur anschließen, war 'ne schöne Tour, leider war der Rückweg nach Urbach arg dunkel und teilweise nicht ganz ungefährlich. Merke- in Zukunft eine Ersatzfunzel einpacken.
Falls ihr oder andere in Zukunft Lust habt, mal Touren in einer anderen Region zu machen, würde ich mich als Guide für Düren,Rureifel und Nordeifel einbringen, da ich die Gegend ziemlich gut kenne und bis vor zwei Jahren dort gewohnt habe. Allerdings sind die Touren die ich dort mache auf Grund der Anreise deutlich länger (ca.50-80 Km), es muß sich ja auch lohnen.

Grüsse
Kimmi J.


----------



## Pepin (18. Februar 2005)

bei den Touren im "Ausland" bin ich aufjedenfall dabei.
könnten ja dann zusammen anreisen.

Denke aber das ist erst sinnvoll wenn die Uhr umgestellt ist und das wetter beständig ist.

Übrigens noch mal danke für die Führungs arbeit gestern


----------



## Goldfisch (18. Februar 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Hallo, jau, so ist das. Da meint man gut ausgerüstet zu einem Nightride zu erscheinen und dann spielt einem die Technik einen Streich. Hab heute morgen versucht, mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln zu eruieren, warum das fast neue Miragesystem nicht funktioniert, leider ohne Erfolg. Jetzt habe ich das Teil mal unseren Elektronikern gegeben, in der Hoffnung, das die Jungs eine Ursache finden. Da ich mich bezüglich des Akkuladens strickt an die Herstellerangaben gehalten habe, tappe ich im wahrsten Sinne der Worte im Dunkeln.



Hallo Kimmi,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit auch eine Mirage, die ich mit dem mitgelieferten Akku betreibe. Das mitgelieferte Ladegerät ist nur ein einfaches Steckernetzteil, ohne Überladeschutz. Über kurz oder lang nimmt der Akku Schaden. Tödlich für den Akku: Tiefentladung. Das ist ein prinzipielles Problem bei Bleiakkus. Sobald das Licht "orange" wird, besser ausschalten und nicht leuchten lassen, bis nichts mehr geht. Sonst ist der Akku vermutlich zum Teufel.

Verwende mal die Suchfunktion im Bereich "Tech-Talk", da wirst du auf viele Threads zur Mirage stoßen.

Mal kurz zusammen gefasst:

1. Bei Verwendung des mitgelieferten Bleiakkus, besser ein echtes Ladegerät kaufen (vgl. Al600 als Suchbegriff) - das mitgelieferte ist eher ein "Netzteil"

2. Das Ni-Pack-Akkuset von Sigma ersetzt den Original-Akku durch einen einer anderen Technik. Neben geringfügig höherer Kapazität weist der ein deutlich geringeres Gewicht auf. Außerdem kann der Akku prinzipbedingt weder tiefentladen noch überladen werden. Ein passendes Ladegerät, bei dem der Akku dauerhaft auf "Erhaltungsladung" bleiben kann, wird mitgeliefert. ist leider nicht ganz billig.

3. Alle Akkutypen haben bei Kälte eine schlechter Leistungsausbeute. Gestern war es ja recht kalt. Zusammen mit einem Akku, der vielleicht nicht mehr seine  volle Ladung erreicht (oder einfach nicht ganz voll geladen wurde; das Netzteil hat ja keine Ladezustandsanzeige) kann dann schonmal unerwartet früh Essig sein.

4. Ich habe immer einen geladenen Ersatzakku im Rucksack. Ist zwar schwer, aber ich habe so auf alle Fälle genug Energie für den Rückweg. Ich betreibe neben der normalen 5W Mirage aber auch zusätzlich die 10W Mirage X, so dass ich mehr Power brauche.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Kimmi J. (18. Februar 2005)

@Pepin
Jau, machen wir so, war ja auch in die Zukunft gesponnen.

@Goldfisch
Vielen Dank für die nützlichen Infos, ein Teil war mir bekannt, interessant war
die Geschichte mit dem Ni-Pack-Akkuset, das werde ich mal weiter verfolgen.
Meine Elektronikkollegen tippen auch auf eine Tiefentladung, wobei ich diesen Akkupack noch nie ganz entladen habe und ihn erst zweimal geladen habe. Wahrscheinlich hatte dieses Teil von Anfang an eine Macke, nur ich habe es nicht bemerkt. Bei meiner ersten Fahrt mit dem System bin ich ca. 45 min problemlos mit Licht gefahren, bei der zweiten Tour -nicht neu geladen- brach das Licht schon nach ca. 10 min zusammen. Ich hab den Akkupack dann nach Herstellerangaben geladen und gestern brach er wieder nach ca.10 min zusammen. Nun ja, ich werde mal versuchen ihn zu reklamieren.

Grüsse
Kimmi J.


----------



## Goldfisch (18. Februar 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> @Goldfisch
> Vielen Dank für die nützlichen Infos,[...]



Gern geschehen.



			
				Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> [...]wobei ich diesen Akkupack noch nie ganz entladen habe und ihn erst zweimal geladen habe. Wahrscheinlich hatte dieses Teil von Anfang an eine Macke, nur ich habe es nicht bemerkt. Bei meiner ersten Fahrt mit dem System bin ich ca. 45 min problemlos mit Licht gefahren, bei der zweiten Tour -nicht neu geladen- brach das Licht schon nach ca. 10 min zusammen. Ich hab den Akkupack dann nach Herstellerangaben geladen und gestern brach er wieder nach ca.10 min zusammen. Nun ja, ich werde mal versuchen ihn zu reklamieren.
> 
> Grüsse
> Kimmi J.



45 Minuten (bzw. 55) ist eindeutig schon zu wenig wenn der Akku voll geladen war. Rund drei Stunden sollten schon drin sein bei einem neuen, voll geladenen Akku.

Wenn Du schreibst, das Licht "brach nach 10 Minuten zusammen", könnte das doch schon eine Tiefentladung gewesen sein, oder?

Wie gesagt, wenn das passiert, erreicht der Akku seine Kapazität nie mehr, egal, wie du lädst.

Reklamieren funktioniert aber in der Regel.

M.


----------



## Pepin (18. Februar 2005)

Die gestrige Tour:







Und das Höhenprofil aus magicmaps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin M (18. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> Die gestrige Tour:
> ...


Lad doch mal das overlay hoch, dann kann ich noch mehr sehen   

Werd mich mal melden, wenn es zeitlich passt.


----------



## Pepin (18. Februar 2005)

gib mir mal deine e-mail dann mail ich dir das OVL


----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2005)

Werd mich bei Gelegenheit auch mal bei euch einklinken. Der Donnerstagtermin is nicht schlecht. Kann ich dann nach der Fahrt direkt bei meiner Kalinka in Siegburg nächtigen


----------



## Pepin (19. Februar 2005)

na was das radeln alles für vorteile bringt 

habe gesehen hast dich aber jetzt für montag angemeldet


----------



## lakota (19. Februar 2005)

morgen *gähn* 
so, MO wollt ihr also wieder fahren.
schaffe ich das mit nem cubelight ?
bzw nehmt ihr mich damit mit? 
wenn ihr das so handhabt, wie bei der letzten tour (bei einsetzen der dämmerung keine trails mehr), dürfte das doch klappen, oder?


----------



## Pepin (19. Februar 2005)

Glaube schon, denke eh das montag noch schnee liegt da ist es mir den trails eh nicht so einfach die zu finden 

schaun wir einfach mal.


----------



## Pepin (19. Februar 2005)

*Die nächsten Touren:*

21.02.2005 Mo. MTB-AWT-Tour ab Spich Durch Wahnerheide - Altenrath - Agger
22.02.2005 Di. MTB-AWT-Tour ab Spich zum Flughafen - Entlang des Zauns 
24.02.2005 Do. MTB-AWT-Tour ab Spich mal schaun wo es uns hin führt


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Februar 2005)

hey micha, endlich endgültig zum mtb-ler mutiert? wurde ja auch zeit


----------



## Pepin (19. Februar 2005)

naja bei den andern läuft ja nix mit motivation, die sind noch im winterschlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2005)

Hi Pepin

Hab mich da ein wenig mit dem Datum vertan. Wollte eigentlich Donnerstag mitfahren. Bei den Verhältnissen macht es eh keinen besonderen Spass, das hab ich gestern gemerkt...das  Einzige, was da helfen kann: In höheren Regionen mit Schnee fahren


----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bei den Verhältnissen macht es eh keinen besonderen Spass, das hab ich gestern gemerkt...das  Einzige, was da helfen kann: In höheren Regionen mit Schnee fahren


Mahlzeit,

kann Uwe nur zustimmen; allerdings ist es vor meiner Haustür schon bald zuviel...also über 400m hinaus ist nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Pepin (20. Februar 2005)

also hier hats gerade geschneit alles schön weis.


----------



## lakota (20. Februar 2005)

...und mittlerweile schön matschig 

habt vllt bemerkt, dass ich mich für morgen ausgetragen habe.
kann sein, dass ich aber doch mitkomme. geschieht dann eher spontan.
wenn ich kommen sollte, bin ich pünktlich (spätestens 17.20).
melde mich vllt vorher nochmal hier im thread.

bis dann


----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2005)

schade. solltest du nicht kommen hast du ja diese woche noch 2 möglichkeiten.


----------



## Kimmi J. (21. Februar 2005)

Hi Mischa,
hab leider auch mal wieder die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht, sprich, hab heute um 16:00 noch eine Besprechung von der ich bis gerade nichts wußte.
Naja, bei uns ist der Kunde halt noch König. Allerdings läßt sich das bei diesem Sauwetter verkraften, ich denke, das wird heute Abend eine ziemliche Matschschlacht. Für morgen sind Minusgrade angesagt, darum werde ich mich ganz spontan für heute austragen und für morgen eintragen.
See you tomorrow
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2005)

na dann mache ich mich heute wohl alleine auf die piste.

*so wie es ausschaut werde ich für Samstag dann mal eine längere Tour ausschreiben. Die ein zügiges Tempo haben soll und Sonntag gibts dann eine gemüdliche Tour für Jedermann.*


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Februar 2005)

hi micha,

wieso fährst du nicht am wochenende mal bei uns mit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=267

gruß
lars


----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2005)

weil ich im moment noch nicht mobil bin drea, hat noch mein auto.
aber keine frage werde schon noch bei euch mitradeln.


----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2005)

Die nächsten Touren:

21.02.2005 Mo. MTB-AWT-Tour ab Spich Durch Wahnerheide - Altenrath - Agger
22.02.2005 Di. MTB-AWT-Tour ab Spich zum Flughafen - Entlang des Zauns  
24.02.2005 Do. MTB-AWT-Tour ab Spich mal schaun wo es uns hin führt 
26.02.2005 Sa. MTB-Tour ab Spich Bereich Wahnerheide - Agger - Lohmar - Scheiderhöhe 
27.02.2005 So. MTB-Jedermann-Tour ab Spich Durch Wahnerheide - Altenrath - Agger


----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2005)

Also ich werde heute auf jedenfall starten.
Werde bis 17:20 am Treffpunkt warten für Spontanmitradler


----------



## Kimmi J. (21. Februar 2005)

Hi Mischa,
wünsch dir viel Spaß, das Wetter ist ja wieder erwartend klasse. Könnte jetzt nach einer langweiligen und trocken Besprechung auch etwas Frischluft gebrauchen, aber ich muß noch etwas für morgen vorbereiten, so das ich nicht vor 18:00 hier raus bin. Freu mich auf morgen,
CU
Jörg


----------



## lakota (21. Februar 2005)

nä, jetzt hab ich irgendwie ein richtig schlechtes gewissen, weil ich mich vor der tour nicht hier im thread gemeldet habe 
aber... vielleicht... VIELLEICHT am donnerstag... ich warte noch darauf, dass ich mir ganz sicher sein kann, nach ner tour nicht direkt krank zu werden; das steht momentan auf der kippe. und wenn ich mir eins nicht erlauben kann, dann ist es, jetzt krank zu werden. mit ner erkältung/grippe spielt es sich auf turnieren nicht gut. und da ich an für sich recht gute chancen haben dürfte, auf den vorderen plätzen zu landen, will ich nichts riskieren 

hoffe auf jeden fall, du hattest deinen spaß, pepin


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Februar 2005)

Mensch Pepin , du haust ja ganz schön rein ! 
Habe die Seite , die du ja ins Leben gerufen hast vor kurzen entdeckt.
Würde mich für die Tour am 27.02.2005 Interessieren. Bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher, da meine Kondition bei 0 liegt. Hoffe doch das Ihr mich mitnimmt.
Ach ja bis wann geht die Tour ?


----------



## Pepin (21. Februar 2005)

*Also erst mal zu heute:

Die Bilder guckst du hier 

350HM auf 32km und einem Schnitt von 15,6 km/h

Mitfahrer war ich *

@lakota
Brauchst echt kein schlechtest Gewissen zu haben, hast doch gesagt fals du um 17:20 Uhr nicht da bist kommst du nicht das reicht mir doch. Also bin ich alleine los in den Rest Schnee der Wahnerheide,

@kimmi j.
dabei habe ich mir die Tour von Donnerstag nochmal verinnerlicht und ausgebaut.   

@kettenfresser
Am Sonntag die Tour ist genau für *Leute mit 0 Kondition und Einsteiger* gedacht. Wir passen uns dabei dem Langsamsten an, er bestimmt auch das Tempo.   

So jetzt muss ich erst mal unter die Dusche, Schuhe für morgen entschlammen und mich couchefertig machen.


----------



## Pepin (22. Februar 2005)

so gleich gehts wieder los.

warte bis 17:20 am treffpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimmi J. (22. Februar 2005)

Hi Pepin,

werde jetzt gleich Feierabend machen, sehen uns pünktlich.   

Bis dann
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (22. Februar 2005)

*Die heutige Tour:

340HM auf 36,8km und einem Schnitt von 15,3 km/h
Mitfahrer:Kimmi J. und ich * 

Sie führte uns erst über Trails durch den Spicher Wald zum Gasthaus Telegraph der Höchsten Erhebung von Spich von dort gings über weitere Trails auf und ab bis wir dann an der Agger am tiefsten Punkt der Tour gelandet waren. Von dort führte uns ein Trail wieder nach oben um dann auf dem Pfad paralell der Panzerstraße nach Altenrath zu gelangen. Ab hier übernahm Jörg dann die Führung auf Trails entlang von Angelteichen und weiter Richtung Einflugschneise Flughafen zu gelangen. Dann ging es entlang des Zauns des Flughafen Richtung Grengel wo wir noch eine Extra Runde durchs Gelände der Wahnerheide einlegten. Zum Schluß gings Zurück über den Mauspfad zum Ausgangstour.
Wir haben uns gut ergänzt bei der Tourgestalltung hat super viel spaß gemacht und mein Rad und ich sind auch schon fast wieder aufgetaut.

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde.

Nächste Woche Schreibe ich für Donnerstag eine Tour mit Treffpunkt in Köln Grengel aus um von dort unter Kimmi's Führung richtung Königsforst und Richtung Overrath zu radeln.


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen
 War recht kalt heute oder Leute, habe es am eigenen Leib sowie Rad bemerkt . Bin heute zum dritten mal 2005 unterwegs gewesen und zwar habe ich den Treffpunkt besucht(  VR-Bank ) . Hoffe doch das diese die einzige auf der Strasse ist. Neben an war ein Kiosk ( Euro-Kiosk?)  
Bin dann zurück durch die Wahner Heide gefahren  am Waldstation ( Böse Falle)  . Der erste Kilometer war so gut wie nicht befahrbar! Der Weg wurde besser ( kurz verfahren auf dem Eisenweg gelandet)dann Richtung Altenrath. Leider hielt sich der Bodenfrost bzw. Schnee ziemlich hartnäckig , was dazu führte das mein Umwerfer den Geist aufgab, die Stollenreifen zu Slicks wurden und ich als Eiszapfen nach Hause fuhr.  

@Pepin :Wollte dich fragen ob du schon genaue Vorstellung von der Tour am SO hast . Falls du in Richtung Lohmar fährst , könnte ich ja dazu stoßen( der Weg zu dir beträgt ca. 20Km)   falls Wetter bzw. Umwerfer mitspielen.  Treffpunkt können wir ja vereinbaren z.B. Leyen-meiher-see oder sonst wo ( wenn ich das kenne ) !  

MfG

Kettenfresser
_________________________________________________________________

Jeder fängt mal klein an !!!


----------



## Pepin (22. Februar 2005)

werden da schon eine lösung finden.
Wann warst du denn an dem treffpunkt?


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Februar 2005)

War so gegen 15:45 Uhr , wollte aber heute NICHT mitfahren , wollte legendlich nur mal wissen wo der Treffpunkt ist und darüber hinaus meine Kondition wieder aufbauen . Ist jetzt bei 0,1


----------



## Pepin (22. Februar 2005)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt
dachte wir hätten dich übersehen. wielange hast du denn gebraucht?


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Februar 2005)

@Pepin: Willst du darauf  wirklich eine Antwort haben ?
Na ja will ja nicht so sein   habe für 36,63 Km  >> 2:44:28 Std. gebraucht. Das macht einen Schnitt von 13,36 km/h   . Also wie ich deinen Zeiten entnehmen kann fährst du bzw. die Gruppe gute 2 km/h schneller als ich.  
Aber ich fange ja gerate erst wieder an , da muss erstmal der Schweinehund   überwunden werden. Und das kalt-nasse Wetter gibt dem Schweinehund noch mal ein Bonus.   

MfG 

Kettenfresser
_________________________________________________________________
Jeder fängt mal klein an !


----------



## Martin M (22. Februar 2005)

Wahrscheinlich klappt es am 24ten, hab mich jedenfalls mal angemeldet.
Das Wetter soll ja so schön bleiben, was will man mehr!
Ein ausreichendes Beleuchtungsgerät hab ich am Rad, allein woran es mangelt ist die Schaltung   
Wir werden sehen ...

Pepin, ich schick Dir mal meine Handynr.


----------



## Pepin (22. Februar 2005)

@kettenfresser
also ich bin kein schnittfahrer mit dem MTB, mir kommt es darauf an das es spaß macht.

@martin m
habe ich dir geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (23. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> @kettenfresser
> also ich bin kein schnittfahrer mit dem MTB, mir kommt es darauf an das es spaß macht.
> ...



Ist das nicht identisch: Schnittfahren und Spaßhaben?  

Bitte Info.
Bernd


----------



## Yeste (23. Februar 2005)

Hi Pepin:
Deine Touren hören sich sehr interessant an. Wohne selbst in Troisdorf, ca 7 km von Deinem Treffpunkt an der VR Bank. Werde also auch mal dort erscheinen.
Habe eine kurze Frage, wie waren die Bodenverhältnisse bei Deiner gestrigen Tour? Hattest Du viel Eis, Schnee u. Matsch?
Vielen Dank.
Yeste


----------



## Kimmi J. (23. Februar 2005)

Hi Pepin,

jau, war 'ne schöne Tour gestern. Einen Tip, den ich dir gestern Abend eigentlich noch geben wollte: ich sprühe meinen Umwerfer, das Schaltwerk, sowie die meisten beweglichen Teile (Ausnahme Kette!!!) vor der Tour mit WD-40 ein. Ich denke, das das bei diesen Witterungsverhältnissen das Einfrieren der Schaltung hinauszögert, wenn nicht gar verhindert.
@Yeste
Die Bodenverhältnisse waren allerübelst, Matsch in allen Konsistenzen. Stellenweise tief, dann mal überfroren, dann wieder steinhart durchfroren, alles in allem sehr anstrengend und fahrtechnisch nicht ganz einfach,was auch zu einigen Stürzen meinerseits führte. An den Bike's bildeten sich im Laufe der Tour gefrorene Schlammklumpen, die dazu führten, das Pepin nicht mehr schalten konnte. Zum Schluß zeigten meine V-Brakes keinerlei Bremswirkung mehr, da nach endlosen Wasserdurchfahrt meine Felgen mit einer homogenen Eisschicht überzogen waren. Am Ende der Tour lag die Temperatur bei -3°. Schnee gab es nur an einigen Stellen, das war recht unproblematisch.
Grüsse
Kimmi J.


----------



## Pepin (23. Februar 2005)

@bernd
*grins* naja man kann das auch mal miteinander verbinden.

@yeste
na Kimmi hat ja schon von der gestrigen tour berichtet.

@kimmi
habe deinen vorschlag für nächte woche aufgenommen.
am 3.3.


----------



## Pepin (23. Februar 2005)

*Wer hat denn heute noch spontan eine Runde zu drehen?*

Start 17:15 Treffpunkt VR-Bank Rhein Sieg
bitte meldet euch bis 16:15 hier im Forum.
sollte sich niemand melden werde ich nicht am treffpunkt warten.


----------



## Kimmi J. (23. Februar 2005)

Hi Mischa, 

wolltest du nicht heute einen MTB-freien Tag einlegen?   
Jetzt hat's dich wohl gepackt.   
Viel Spaß, bis morgen
CU
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (23. Februar 2005)

*grins*

wer weis wie lange das mit dem schnee noch anhält und arbeitsmäßig ging heute alles glatt. daher kann ich heute auch ins gelände *freu*


----------



## Yeste (23. Februar 2005)

Nochmals vielen Dank Euch beide Kimmi u. Pepin für die Erläuterungen.
Grüsse
Yeste


----------



## Pepin (23. Februar 2005)

@yeste
bitte bitte


so da sich keiner gemeldet hat mache ich mich alleine auf den weg
dann bis morgen freu mich das ihr morgen wieder mitvertreten seit


----------



## Pepin (23. Februar 2005)

Also ich muß sagen heute war es echt besser zu fahren als gestern.
der frost hat gut getan. und mit dem mehr an schnee hat auch den Spaß heute gesteigert.

*450 HM mit einem Schnitt von 15,5km auf 33,2km*

War heute mal wieder alleine unterwegs aber das sieht morgen ja schon ganz anders aus *freu*


----------



## lakota (23. Februar 2005)

so, ich trag mich jetzt für morgen ein und hoffe, dass ich endlich dazu komme, auch wirklich mitzufahren!

hab heute alleine ne ganz kleine runde im lohmarer wald gedreht (habe keine überschuhe - demnach waren meine füße ziemlich schnell eingefroren, da musste ich einfach umkehren  a propos, wieviele schichten alufolie empfehlt ihr bei dem wetter?  ). was ich mies fand war, dass wohl in der letzten zeit, wo der boden noch nicht gefroren war, die baumstämme, die am wegesrand lagen, teilweise wegtransportiert wurden. das nette daran: die spuren von den traktoren-reifen sind natürlich steinhart gefroren. und das natürlich fast auf der gesamten "strecke", die ich gefahren bin... 
bin dann nen pfad (naja, pfad kann man das eigentlich nicht nennen) langgefahren, einen meiner lieblingspfade, auch wenn er nicht gerade spektakulär ist  das war der, wo man am ende bei dem pferdestall und dem parkplatz rauskommt, wo auch die 12 aposteln in der nähe sind.
jedenfalls hatte ich mich darauf gefreut, schön schnell bis zum ende durchfahren zu können, aber nein - ein harvester hat den "ausgang" versperrt.
also ab über den reitweg, auch wenn das nicht gern gesehen wird, war ja ein notfall. jedenfalls ist mir aufgefallen, was für fiese geräte diese harvester sind... finde ich irgendwie nicht gut.

naja gut, ich sag dann mal (hoffentlich) bis morgen!
gute nacht


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Februar 2005)

@Pepin : Mensch Junge du musst ja ne Kondition haben , oder sehr verliebt in den Schnee sein  
@Kimmi J. : Guter Tipp mit dem WD-40 für den Umwerfer sowie Schaltung , werde diese Stellen erst mal von Schlamm befreien und dann damit behandeln .  

@Lakota : Die Situation mit den Tiefen Spuren von den Traktoren habe ich auch festgestellt. Besonders schlimm fand ich den Weg  Lohmar , links an der Agger enthalt Richtung  Heppenberg .  

MfG 

Kettenfresser
_________________________________________________________________

Jeder fängt mal klein an !


----------



## Pepin (23. Februar 2005)

@lakota
Habe auch keine Überschuhe und das mit der alufolie noch nicht probiert. meine schuhe waren hart gefroren als ich sie ausziehen wollte.
schön wenn du morgen dabei bist

@kettenfresser
bin ehr in den schnee verliebt, aber dabei kommt die kondition von selbst.


leider habe ich kein wd40 auf lager so konnte ich es noch nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2005)

Nabend,

ohne Überschuhe bei den Temperaturen....   ...ich würde sterben !!
Wenn alles klappt gibt's hier morgen einen wunderschönen "Snownightride" durch's Hohe Venn.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheetah (23. Februar 2005)

In der Hoffung morgen rechtzeitig aus dem Westerwald zurück zu sein, hab ich mich auch mal eingetragen.


----------



## Pepin (23. Februar 2005)

@rpo35
Hoher Venn habe ich schon mal mit meinem trekkingrad bezwungen.
ist leider was weit weg. aber vielleicht schaue ich mal im sommer vorbei.

@Cheetah / all

*also werden immer bis 5 minuten nach Starttermin warten.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (24. Februar 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> ... a propos, wieviele schichten alufolie empfehlt ihr bei dem wetter?  ).


Also ich habe 6 Schichten Alufolie unter meiner Einlegesohle und trage Überschuhe. Trotzdem habe ich immer kalte Füße, wenn es kälter ist als 4°C.
Ich habe beschlossen mich damit abzufinden  
Karin


----------



## Pepin (24. Februar 2005)

Gute Einstellung


----------



## lakota (24. Februar 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe beschlossen mich damit abzufinden



mutig  
ich glaube, ich könnte das nicht. irgendwann spüre ich nichts anderes mehr als dieses kalte, steinharte etwas vorne in meinen schuhen. 
für den nächsten winter gönne ich mir eindeutig ein paar überschuhe.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Februar 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe 6 Schichten Alufolie unter meiner Einlegesohle und trage Überschuhe. Trotzdem habe ich immer kalte Füße, wenn es kälter ist als 4°C.
> Ich habe beschlossen mich damit abzufinden
> Karin



Versuchs mal mit dünneren Socken, damit der Fuß mehr Luft hat im Schuh. Wirkt meist Wunder!


----------



## Pepin (24. Februar 2005)

WOW war das heute ein Andrang am Spicher MTB-Treff 10 Mounty's mit ihren Frauchen und Herrchen. War echt Klasse das ich da wart mit so einer Resonanz habe ich nicht gerechnet.

Hoffe das es euch trotz einiger Zwischenfälle und unwegsammen Wegen (witterungsbedingt) gefallen hat.

Die Eindrücke könnt ihr jetzt posten.

Ich bin nur froh das alle wieder heile zurück sind.

*Die reinen Daten:
350HM auf 26km und einem Schnitt von 13,1 km/h

Mitradler:* Handlampe, Kalinka, Martin M, Kimmi J., lakota, Cheetah, lowfat, BNLH, Pepin und mal wieder einer wo ich den Namen vergessen habe.


----------



## lakota (24. Februar 2005)

ich finde, es war doch alles in allem recht nett!
fahre gerne öfters mit, sofern es zeit und wetter erlauben 
den tipp von andreas mit den dünneren socken werde ich definitiv mal ausprobieren. so wie bis jetzt geht das jedenfalls nicht weiter... 
gute nacht!


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2005)

schönen gruß aus windeck, könnte sein das ich am sa mit fahre, trage mich aber noch nicht ein. von der arbeit her bin ich seit ca 5 jahren fast nur in spich,sieglar,mondorf usw unterwegs(ich kenne viele einfamilienhauser). der treffpunkt ist in der nähe vom edeka in spich oder?


----------



## Pepin (25. Februar 2005)

Die VR-Bank ist gegenüber der Spicher Kirche


----------



## Kimmi J. (25. Februar 2005)

Hi Mischa,

hab heute erst gesehen, das du für den 03.03 abends eine Tour zum Lüderich angesetzt hast. Ich muß gestehen, das ich erst einmal in der Gegend war und das im Sommer. Daher weiß ich nicht, ob ich die Trails auf Anhieb finde. Was hältst du denn davon, wenn wir morgen eine Explorertour dorthin veranstalten?

Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (25. Februar 2005)

Das können wir machen ich denke M.Panzer hat als Mitfahrer auch nix dagegen. Ich kann ja mal wenn ich heute dazu komme was in mein GPS einspeisen. Habe aber bisher nur den Ort Lüdrich gefunden und nicht den Hügel.


----------



## Kimmi J. (25. Februar 2005)

Der Lüderich liegt westlich der Orte Katzemich und Bleifeld, im Norden ist Untereschbach, im Süden bzw. Südwesten die Orte Sülze, Rothenbach bzw. Rösrath-Hoffnungsthal. Die Wanderwege, die um den Lüderich verlaufen, heißen 5a, 12, X22, K.
Viele Spaß beim suchen   
CU
Jörg


----------



## athohop (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich Morgen vom Frühsport nicht zu platt bin komme ich mit.
Ich kenne mich in der Ecke ganz gut aus.

Paul


----------



## Pepin (25. Februar 2005)

jetzt hab ichs gefunden da können wir ja an der sülz und so biken. habe mal ganz grob ausgemessen ca 25km bivon spich bis zum lüderich.

scheint ja ne schöne gegend zu sein


----------



## juchhu (25. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt hab ichs gefunden da können wir ja an der sülz und so biken. habe mal ganz grob ausgemessen ca 25km bivon spich bis zum lüderich.
> 
> scheint ja ne schöne gegend zu sein


 
Tach zusammen,

ist ja unglaublich, wer sich da jetzt in 'meinem' Revier umtummelt.   

Ich würde Euch gerne die URL zu meinem Fotoordner posten, aber leider wird im Augenblick im Fotoalbum 'geschraubt'.

Sonst hättet Ihr ein 2D-, 3D- und Höhenprofil-Karte vom Lüderich bekommen; inkl. eines Singletrail vom höchsten Punkt (ca. 260 m ü NN, Ringwall ) bis ins westliche Tal Richtung Sülz (ca. 110 m ü NN).

Wenn Ihr etwas höhere Anforderungen an Singletrails legt, empfehle ich Euch einen Blick auf das östliche Flanke des Königsforstes zu werfen. Dort sind 2/3 Trails, die bei diesem Wetter durchaus schwierig sind.

Oder aber bei einem weiteren 'Ausflug' einen Abstecher in die Haardt mit einplanen. Die Haardt ist ein 3,5 km² großes Naturschutzgebiet nördlich von Bergisch Gladbach Bensberg/Moitzfeld. Mit Ortskenntnissen (oder überlassenen GPS-Daten ) sind dort kleine feine und zum Teil auch schwierige Singletrails zu finden. Da hab' ich schon den einen oder anderen Tourteilnehmer schwindelig gefahren (ich sag' nur: "Auch von hier sind es nur 15 min. bis zum Autoparkplatz ).

Also, viel Spass am Lüderich.

VG Martin

PS:

GPS-Daten auf Wunsch. Bitte Programm/Format angeben.


----------



## Pepin (25. Februar 2005)

Danke für die nette info

OVL-Datei wäre klasse an [email protected].

werden die berichten wie es war.

gruß micha und dank im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (25. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die nette info
> 
> OVL-Datei wäre klasse an [email protected].
> 
> ...


 
Fragen über Fragen: 

Welches GPS-Gerät (wg. max. Anzahl von Weg-, Routen- und Trackpunkten sowie Routen- und Trackanzahl)?

Kommunkation über welches Programm?

GPSTrans

Magicmaps

FUGAWI

etc.

VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (25. Februar 2005)

Sehr schöne Runde gestern


----------



## Pepin (25. Februar 2005)

@juchu

magicmaps


----------



## juchhu (25. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> @juchu
> 
> magicmaps


 
Dann magicmaps 

Ich sende die Daten im mm-Pfad (.pth) Format. Dann kannst Du sie selber nach Lust und Laune manipulieren.

VG Martin


----------



## sibby08 (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich überlege ob ich die Tour heute mitfahre. Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher. Tempo ist ja mit schnell angegeben und da fehlt mir wahrscheinlich ein bisschen Kondition. Zudem habe ich meine Grippe noch nicht ganz auskurriert und da fehlt mir zusätzliche Energie. Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht als "Spaß Bremse" hinten dran hängen, da habt weder ihr noch ich Freude dran.
Na mal sehen, zur Not könnte ich ja auch während der Tour umdrehen.
Ich überlegs mir noch bis 14:00 Uhr. Wenn ich komme werde ich pünktlich da sein.

Gruß
Sibby08


----------



## Pepin (26. Februar 2005)

@all
die heutige tour findet aufjedenfall statt. start 14 Uhr
abfahrt 14:05 Uhr

@sibby08
Also ich weis ja nicht wie hier schnell definiert ist
also wir wollen nur zügig fahren so ca. 14-15 Km/h


----------



## sibby08 (26. Februar 2005)

Werde mich gleich spontan entscheiden. Das Wetter sieht ja auch immer übler aus.
Vielleicht bis nachher

Sibby08


----------



## M.Panzer (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo Micha ich habe bis eben geschlafen und werde es heute doch nicht schaffen. Es tut mir leid aber wenn ich nicht bis um 8 Uhr heute morgen gearbeitet hätte wäre ich gekommen


----------



## Pepin (26. Februar 2005)

schade dann hoffe ich mal auf sibby08 denn kimmi hat Zitat :"Flitzekacke"


----------



## sibby08 (26. Februar 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> schade dann hoffe ich mal auf sibby08 denn kimmi hat Zitat :"Flitzekacke"



werde auch nicht kommen. Wie gesagt, bin Gesundheitlich auch noch angeschlagen und das Wetter fördert ja nicht gerade die Genesung.
Ich werde aber mit Sicherheit mal die ein oder andere Tour mitfahren.

Gruß
Sibby08


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Februar 2005)

@ Pepin : Also wenn das Wetter so bleibt dann    fahre ich morgen mit?   Würde aber gerne unterwegs zu euch zustoßen ( da du ja sowieso die Absicht hast in meine Richtung zu fahren ) Schlag du  bitte einen oder mehrere Treffpunkt vor sowie die Uhrzeit um die wir uns da Treffen sollen.! Werde dir dann bescheid sagen welchen treffpunkt ich nehme!  

@ lakota : Ich danke dir . Der Tipp mit dem WD-40 war Goldwert!  

MfG

Kettenfresser 
_________________________________________________________________

Jeder fängt mal klein an !


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Februar 2005)

@ sibby08 : Fahr doch einfach morgen mit , der Pepin hat da eine Einsteigertour ausgeschrieben.  

MfG

Kettenfresser

_________________________________________________________________

Jeder fängt mal klein an !


----------



## Pepin (26. Februar 2005)

weis nich mach du mal einen vorschlag wir werden dann dort hinkommen. und ich sage dir dann die zeit.


----------



## Pepin (26. Februar 2005)

puh bin ich platt. war das heute anstrengend und ich muste mich auch noch alleine durchschlagen.

*Die reinen Daten:
ca.850HM auf 50,4km und einem Schnitt von 16,6 km/h

Mitradler: ich*

Die Strecke stelle ich noch später online

Guckst du hier die Bilder


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Februar 2005)

@ Pepin : Also ich schlage dir zwei Treffpunkte vor : 1 Leyen-meiher See  , oder 
2: Parkplatz an der Autobahnbrücke Lohmar Richtung Altenrath ( Links an der Agger ) wo du von Troisdorf nach Lohmar durch den Wald fahren kannst.
Na wie findest du das   

MfG
Kettenfresser
_________________________________________________________________

Jeder fängt mal klein an!


----------



## Pepin (26. Februar 2005)

dann nehmen wir nummer 1 und ich denke da müsten wir so 15 -20 min brauchen.
haben wir schin handynummern ausgetauscht?


----------



## athohop (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo Pepin,
da hast Du dich heute mal richtig ausgetobt.  
War dann doch vieleicht ganz gut das ich nicht mitgefahren bin.
Mal schaun was Morgen geht.


----------



## sibby08 (26. Februar 2005)

@Kettenfresser:
Habe Morgen leider noch einen anderen Termin zur gleichen Zeit.
Ich denke aber auch das es besser ist meine Grippe erst mal richtig auszukurrieren, erst recht bei dem sch... Wetter.
Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp!
Wir sehen uns bestimmt mal auf einer Tour.

Gruß
Sibby08


----------



## Pepin (26. Februar 2005)

denke ich auch das Jahr ist jahr noch jung und die trails laufen ja nicht weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Februar 2005)

@ Pepin : OK werde da sein , das wer dann so ca. 14:45 Uhr  14:50 Uhr.  Werde die die Nummer zusenden .

MfG 
Kettenfresser
_________________________________________________________________

Jeder fängt mal klein an!


----------



## Pepin (26. Februar 2005)

prima dann sind wir ja schon zu viert


----------



## Pepin (26. Februar 2005)

so nun gibts auch die Domain:

*www.MTB-Treff-Spich.de* 

Die Seite ist noch ganz am Anfang aber ihr könnt ja schonmal vorbeischauen.

Habe auch die heutige Tour mal reingestellt unter Touren
Die Tour von heute

*Wäre klasse wenn ihr euch auch anmeldet*


----------



## Pepin (27. Februar 2005)

na das wetter ist ja heute super für die tour.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo Pepin,

habe mich eben auf der Seite "MTB-Treff-Spich" angemeldet.
Gut gemachte Seite.   Die Tour Spicher Wald Agger Lohmar bin ich gestern mal schnell gefahren, da die Akkus vom GPS den Geist aufgegeben haben, bin ich, wie ich eben auf der Seite "MTB-Treff-Spich" gesehen habe,  den Ho Chi Min Pfad vom Ziel bis zum Start gefahren. Der Trail ist sehr anspruchsvoll. Musste 4 mal aus den Sattel um das Rad zu schieben. Ab März werde ich mich am Treffpunkt einfinden.

Viel Spaß bei Eurer heutigen Tour. 
Udo1


----------



## Cheetah (27. Februar 2005)

Hi,
musste mich leider abmelden,  ein Infekt ist bei mir Anmarsch. Schade bei dem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (27. Februar 2005)

schade,na dann halt beim nächsten mal wieder.


----------



## Pepin (27. Februar 2005)

We are back. War das ein geiles Wetter und der in der Sonne strahlende Schnee. 

*Die reinen Daten:
ca.430HM auf 38,4km und einem Schnitt von 14,5 km/h

Mitradler: Lakota, Webmonster007, Kettenfresser und Pepin*

Bilder kommen noch.


----------



## Pepin (27. Februar 2005)

Hier die Bilder


----------



## lakota (27. Februar 2005)

sehr sehr nette tour heute!  mehr davon


----------



## Pepin (27. Februar 2005)

kommt bestimmt macht echt spaß mit euch.


----------



## lakota (27. Februar 2005)

kann mich dem nur anschließen 

meine endorfine gehen grade wieder mit mir durch - hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr nach ner tour...


----------



## webmonster007 (27. Februar 2005)

soooooo, fuesse wieder aufgetaut, den schweiss bei einer heissen dusche abgewaschen und die ersten nudeln kommen gerade im magen an...   
war eine sehr nette tour. bin das naechste mal, wenn ich zeit habe, auf jeden fall wieder dabei.
wollte noch mein rad putzen... fehlanzeige: der schlamm war total festgefroren.   
eine schoene woche wuenscht
m.


----------



## Pepin (27. Februar 2005)

@lakota
so soll es doch sein.

@webmonster
habe auch schon nudeln inmir wurde langsam zeit

jetzt gehts auf meine couche und ich schau was homekino
die entspannung braucht man.


----------



## Pepin (28. Februar 2005)

Die Nächsten Termine

03.03.2005 Do. Gastspiel in Grengel
09.03.2005 Mi. Spicherwald - Wahnerheide
10.03.2005 Do. Gastspiel Spicherwald - Wahnerheide

Andere Aktivitäten:

02.03.2005 Treffen im Cinedom zu Meine Frau, ihre Schwiegereltern und ich


----------



## lakota (28. Februar 2005)

wie siehts denn aus mit sonntag?
nichts geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webmonster007 (28. Februar 2005)

ich glaub', michael hat keine zeit. ich leider auch nicht. vielleicht doch, vielleicht auch nicht... werden sehen.

cu


----------



## Pepin (28. Februar 2005)

jepp sonntag geht wahrscheinlich nicht

aber vielleicht morgen eine kurze runde

Spontane Runde am Dienstag 

wer ist dabei start 17 Uhr


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Februar 2005)

Die Tour von gestern war nicht schlecht, (hat mir viel spaß gemacht)   also Leute vielen Dank noch mal das ihr auf mich gewartet habt, besonders am letzten Anstieg nach Wielpütz bzw. Scheiderhöhe .Da der Umwerfer eingefroren war, hat die Sache bergauf  nicht gerade leicht gemacht  . Dies soll aber nicht daran ändern, das ich noch sehr viel an meiner Fitness schrauben muss.   
P.S. Wenn einer von euch drein den Berg noch mal hochfährt, hält er bitte mal Ausschau nach meinen beiden Lungenflügeln, die müssen dort irgendwo liegen.


----------



## lakota (28. Februar 2005)

@kettenfresser: was ich dich noch fragen wollte: haben wir uns vllt schonmal irgendwo gesehen/gehört? deine stimme kam mir so bekannt vor.


----------



## Pepin (1. März 2005)

*ACHTUNG Terminverschiebungen*

01.03.2005 17:00 Heute Dienstag Spicherwald-Wahnerheide
03.03.2005 17:15 DonnerstagGastspiel in Köln Grengel
07.03.2005 17:15 Montag Spicherwald-Wahnerheide-Altenrath
08.03.2005 17:15 Dienstag Spicherwald-Wahnerheide-Altenrath
13.03.2005 14:00 Sonntag Die Große Runde

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Kimmi J. (1. März 2005)

Hi Mischa,
denke Donnerstag geht klar, hab meinem Brötchengeber auch schon deutlich signalisiert, das es auch ein Leben außerhalb der Arbeit gibt. Da mein Auto gestern mal wieder den Dienst verweigerte, war ich heute gezwungen, mít dem Bike zur Arbeit zu fahren, es waren extrem kalte 18 km. Ich muß sagen, bei unseren Touren abends bei minus 3°-4° war es ja noch erträglich, aber heute morgen zeigte das Termometer -9°, den Rhein entlang waren es gefühlte -20°, hab ich gefroren  . Es hat fast zwei Stunden gedauert, bis ich einigermaßen aufgetaut bin. 
Heute Abend muß ich leider durch mein Auto kriechen  , um die Ursache seiner Verweigerung zu finden, schade, ich würde ja lieber mitfahren.   
Bis Donnerstag
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (1. März 2005)

Wünsche dir alles Gute zu deinem heutigen Geburtstag

und viele schöne MTB Touren dieses Jahr.

Feier schön


----------



## Kimmi J. (1. März 2005)

Hi Lakota,

schließe mich den Geburtstagsgrüssen an, 
alles Gute, laß dich reich be-  .

 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. März 2005)

Karo hat Burzeltag? 
Na... den Glückwünschen schliesse ich mich doch glatt an!!  Alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr und einen unübertefflich genialen Tag heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (1. März 2005)

so ich mach mich dann mal auf zum treffpunkt

fängt gerade an leicht zu schneien


----------



## Pepin (1. März 2005)

@johny
Hab dich nicht gesehen am Treffpunkt hats nicht geklappt oder nicht gefunden?


Ich muß sagen heute waren viele Eisplatten unterwegs    hat mich zweimal hingeschmießen.

Waren heute 24,2km für mich mit 280HM und einem 18,2km/h Schnitt.

So dann wieder Donnerstag Morgen ist erstmal Kino angesagt.


----------



## DerJohny (1. März 2005)

@pepin:

Sorry, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe.
Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft ...  
Ich denke wir werden aber schon noch einen Termin finden.  
Den Treffpunkt kenne ich; daran sollte es nicht scheitern!

Diese Woche ist nun erstmal schlecht. Am Wochenende werde ich sehen wie es aussieht ...  

Gruß vom Johny


----------



## Pepin (2. März 2005)

Das macht doch nix. warte eh nur 5 minuten. und dann fahre ich los.
beim nächsten mal bist du dabei.
dieses wochenende werde ich wohl nicht biken und wenn doch nur ganz kurzfristig.


----------



## Pepin (2. März 2005)

ich habe glaube ich da einen namen verwechselt

ich dachte stefan wäre lowfat
wer kann mir sagen wie sein name richtig lautet?







ich meine den rechten biker


----------



## athohop (2. März 2005)

@pepin
@Kimmi J
war heute im Königsforst und am Lüderich. Die Wege waren stellenweise ganz schön vereist. 
Wenn Ihr morgen Abend wirklich die Lüderich Runde fahren wollt, könnte das bei den Bodenverhältnissen im Dunkeln leicht zu einer Survival Tour ausarten.
Halbwegs vernünftig radfahren konnte man heute nur in den flachen Stücken
von Königsforst und Wahnerheide.

Grüße aus Porz
Athohop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wingover (2. März 2005)

"der rechte Biker"

Ach wie gut das niemand weiß - das ich Stephan heiß.


----------



## Pepin (2. März 2005)

@athohop

danke für die info, wir werden mal schauen wie weit wir kommen. gestern war es auch schon sehr vereist und ich habe mich 2 mal lang gemacht (da fehlen mir webmonster's spikes.

@wingover
du bist es also? oder?


----------



## Pepin (3. März 2005)

die sonne schein ja schon mal
vielleicht bekommen wir ja heute eine sonnentour.


----------



## Kimmi J. (3. März 2005)

Hi Mischa,

alles klar für heute Abend?
Bis denne
Jörg


----------



## lakota (3. März 2005)

kleine frage @pepin:
können wir uns vllt an der unterführung an der niederkasseler strasse treffen oder an der vr bank und dann zusammen zum treffpunkt fahren? 
ich weiß nämlich nicht wirklich, wie ich auf den mauspfad komme, würde aber gerne mitfahren...
ginge das? wenn ja, um wieviel uhr?


----------



## Pepin (3. März 2005)

17:00Uhr VR-Bank


----------



## lakota (3. März 2005)

ok, danke


----------



## Pepin (3. März 2005)

Na das war doch mal wieder eine gute Abend Tour
Heute war es sozusagen mal die Andersrum-Tour.

*35,9km auf 280HM mit einem 17,5 er Schnitt*

Mitradler: Lakota, Kimmi j., Pepin


----------



## Kimmi J. (4. März 2005)

@all
Wie in den vergangenen Jahren plane ich für mich als Saisonbeginn wieder eine ultimative Eifeltour. Diese habe ich in den vergangenen Jahren immer mit Freunden und Kollegen gemacht, nun möchte ich Schönheit der Landschaft und der Trails auch euch nahebringen. Die Tour wird im Raum Nordeifel/Rureifel stattfinden, zwischen Düren, Simmerath und Nideggen,Streckenlänge ca.70-80km. Da ich eine Vorliebe für Singletrails habe, wird dieser Anteil bei ca.40% liegen und auf alle Fälle die Highlights der Region beinhalten. Höhenmeter gibt's statt, fahrtechnisch würde ich die Strecke als mittelschwer einstufen. Ihr solltet euch auf mindestens 5-6 Std. reine Fahrzeit einrichten. Es wird nicht auf sportliche Höchstleistung gefahren, der Spaß und die Freude am biken stehen im Vordergrund. Eine detaillierte Streckenplanung mache ich abhängig von der Zusammensetzung der Gruppe und des Wetters, diese werde ich dann ca. 1 Woche vor der Tour bekannt geben. Anbieten kann ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für max. 4 Personen, habe die Möglichkeit max. 5 Bikes zu transportieren. Als Termine stelle ich Ostersamstag, 26.03, sowie das WE 09.04/10.04 zur Diskussion. Abfahrtszeitpunkt jeweils 08:00 Uhr ab Treffpunkt. Fahrzeit zum Startpunkt bei Düren ca. 1 Std.
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (4. März 2005)

am 09.04./10.04. wäre ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimmi J. (4. März 2005)

P.S. Ich persönlich würde Samstage bevorzugen, da dann deutlich weniger Wanderer und Spaziergänger unterwegs sind.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Kimmi J. (4. März 2005)

Hi Pepin,

hab auch mit nichts anderem gerechnet.  

CU  
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (4. März 2005)

also halten wir den Samstag 09.04.2005 mal fest.


----------



## Kimmi J. (4. März 2005)

Hi Pepin,

ich glaube, das nennt man Demokratur . 

Hab gerade zwei Mails von Freunden bekommen, die den 09.04. ebenfalls bevorzugen.Na, vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein paar Postings dazu.Werde das WE abwarten und dann entscheiden.

Grüsse 
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (4. März 2005)

prima, dann kannst du es ja auch im spicher-treffpunkt posten.


----------



## wingover (4. März 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe für Sonntag eine Tour um die Wahnbachtalsperre eingetragen.
Vielleicht haben ja ein paar von euch Lust den "letzten" Schnee in vollen Zügen zu genießen.
Wenn wir die erweiterte Runde fahren liegt der Asphaltanteil deutlich unter 10%.

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Pepin (4. März 2005)

Schade das ich am wochenende nicht kann hätte mich dir gerne angeschloßen


----------



## Kimmi J. (4. März 2005)

@wingover

ja ebenfalls schade, schade  . Hab dieses WE meine Kinder da, darum ebenfalls keine Zeit. Ich weiß von einem Kollegen, der in Heide wohnt, das es dort ein paar sehr schöne Trails gibt. Nun, vielleicht ergibt sich ja ein anderes Mal die Gelegenheit, das wir mit dir da fahren können.
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## Martin M (4. März 2005)

wingover schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wahnbachtalsperre ... Schnee ...


Hallo Stephan
LEIDER kann ich an diesem WE nicht, muss ebenfalls auf die Gören aufpassen. 
Evtl. kann ich Dienstag fahren, muss ich aber noch klären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. März 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Wie in den vergangenen Jahren plane ich für mich als Saisonbeginn wieder eine ultimative Eifeltour. Diese habe ich in den vergangenen Jahren immer mit Freunden und Kollegen gemacht, nun möchte ich Schönheit der Landschaft und der Trails auch euch nahebringen. Die Tour wird im Raum Nordeifel/Rureifel stattfinden, zwischen Düren, Simmerath und Nideggen,Streckenlänge ca.70-80km. Da ich eine Vorliebe für Singletrails habe, wird dieser Anteil bei ca.40% liegen und auf alle Fälle die Highlights der Region beinhalten. Höhenmeter gibt's statt, fahrtechnisch würde ich die Strecke als mittelschwer einstufen. Ihr solltet euch auf mindestens 5-6 Std. reine Fahrzeit einrichten. Es wird nicht auf sportliche Höchstleistung gefahren, der Spaß und die Freude am biken stehen im Vordergrund. Eine detaillierte Streckenplanung mache ich abhängig von der Zusammensetzung der Gruppe und des Wetters, diese werde ich dann ca. 1 Woche vor der Tour bekannt geben. Anbieten kann ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für max. 4 Personen, habe die Möglichkeit max. 5 Bikes zu transportieren. Als Termine stelle ich Ostersamstag, 26.03, sowie das WE 09.04/10.04 zur Diskussion. Abfahrtszeitpunkt jeweils 08:00 Uhr ab Treffpunkt. Fahrzeit zum Startpunkt bei Düren ca. 1 Std.
> Grüsse
> Jörg




Hört sich gut an Jörg.

Am 9.4. wäre ich auch mit dabei. Ich denke, das ich auch noch ein paar Tomburger motiviert bekomme.


----------



## webmonster007 (4. März 2005)

am 9. oder 10.4. waere ich mit cheetah evtl. dabei. wenn sich genuegend mitfahrer finden sollten, koennten wir mit zwei autos fahren. jeder von uns bekommt 3 raeder in die traeger.
so denn... keep connected!


----------



## Pepin (4. März 2005)

dann melde ich mich schon mal als mitfahrer bei kimmi an


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2005)

Hallo Wingover,

ich bin dabei, Treffpunkt kenne ich. Freue mich schon auf die Tour.  

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Pepin (5. März 2005)

mal sehen vielleicht schafe ich es morgen noch eine spontane runde zu radeln.
leider schaffe ich es morgen nicht so früh.

morgen ist erst mal gemüdliches Frühstücken angesagt.

*wer ist den alles von euch montag und dienstag dabei?*


----------



## lakota (5. März 2005)

@wingover: morgen, 10.30? hm, soo früh...  naja, ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass ich mich aufraffen kann. wenn ich kommen soltle, bin ich relativ pünktlich da, hoffe ich... ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel spaß 

@pepin: mal schaun, ob ich mitfahren kann, werde mich noch melden. gibt momentan zicken wegen der startzeit bzw dem fahren im dunkeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (6. März 2005)

hattet ja heute geiles wetter

ganz neidisch bin


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2005)

Hallo Wingover,

die Tour war Klasse, bei diesem Kaiserwetter auch kein Wunder.   Du hattest eine anspruchsvolle und landschaftlich schöne Strecke gewählt. Nochmals Danke für die Tour.

Gruß Udo1

PS: Nach der TOP 50 waren es 28,8 km und 1303m Steigung und Gefälle.


----------



## lakota (6. März 2005)

bei mir hat die faulheit/müdigkeit gesiegt... war aber ganz gut, mal nen tag auszuspannen...
schön, dass ihr euren spaß hattet


----------



## Pepin (6. März 2005)

so Tour habe ich schon auf genommen auf meine Homepage.
jetzt brauche ich nur noch die Daten der Tour wie km, km/h, HM, Mitradler
und am besten noch eine Tourbeschreibung.


----------



## Handlampe (7. März 2005)

Hi Micha

Hab mich für die heutige Tour wieder ausgetragen. Bei dem angekündigten Wetter ( in unseren Regionen Regen ) bin ich nicht gerade sehr motiviert zu fahren. 
Bin halt auch ein Schönwetterbiker.

....das nächste Mal bin ich dann wieder dabei....es gibt ja genügend Auswahl bei euch.


----------



## Pepin (7. März 2005)

meno   

dann muß ich wohl wieder zur selbstmotivation greifen.

sollte sich noch jemand spontan entscheiden bitte bis 16:00Uhr hier melden.


----------



## Kimmi J. (7. März 2005)

Hi Mischa,

leider verlangt mein Brötchengeber heute totalen Einsatz, so das ich mich leider nicht spontan einklinken kann. Wünsche dir viel Glück bei der Selbstmotivation   .
*Ride on*
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (7. März 2005)

ich glaube das fällt mir heute sehr schwer
naja vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand bis 16:00 Uhr

[16:27]also dann werde ich mich mal alleine auf die socken machen


----------



## Udo1 (7. März 2005)

Hallo Pepin,

nachfolgend noch einige Daten zur Wahnbachtalsperrentour am 06.03.05 mit Wingover (Stephan):
Tiefster Punkt: 76m ü.NN bei ca Km 3,0 Koordinate:OST: 378828; 
NORD:5629144
Höchster Punkt: 206 m ü.NN bei ca. km 18,5 Koordinate: OST: 380024;
NORD: 5634010
UTM-Gitter

Höhenmeter nach Höhenmesser von Wingover: 750Hm

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Pepin (7. März 2005)

wie war die gesamt länger und der schnitt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (7. März 2005)

Ich habe heute mal den Scharfeberg - Ziegenberg Trail-Pfad bei Altenrath/Dahl inspiziert.

insgesamt bin ich aber *34,7km auf 450HM und einem 15,5km/h Schnitt gefahren* bei trockenem Wetter zumindest von oben.

also mal schauen ob sich morgen einer von euch aufrafft mitzufahren.


----------



## Martin M (7. März 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> aufrafft mitzufahren.


Ich kann morgen leider nicht.


----------



## Kimmi J. (8. März 2005)

Hi Mischa,

das schaut ja gut aus, den Trail fahren wir das nächste Mal. Ich bewundere deine Motivation, hab mich heute um 05:30 aus dem Bett gequält, um mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu fahren, was für ein Siffwetter. Bei mir wird's heute Abend wieder spät, so das kein Spontanradeln angesagt ist.
*Ich will Frühling und trockenes Wetter.*  

Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (8. März 2005)

jo beim nächsten mal kimmi bauen wir es ein.


*heute wie gestern, wenn sich bis 16:00 keiner angemeldet hat, nehme ich die tour raus.*


----------



## Pepin (8. März 2005)

So da ich morgen doch nicht auf Geschäftsreise fahren muß werde ich auch, wie ihr in den Terminen sehen könnt auch mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs sein.

meldet euch an und fahrt mit.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. März 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute mal den Scharfeberg - Ziegenberg Trail-Pfad bei Altenrath/Dahl inspiziert.
> insgesamt bin ich aber *34,7km auf 450HM und einem 15,5km/h Schnitt gefahren* bei trockenem Wetter zumindest von oben.
> also mal schauen ob sich morgen einer von euch aufrafft mitzufahren.


Hi,
hast du von diesem Trail vielleicht einen Kartenausschnitt? Kann deinen Link leider nicht öffnen ...
Oder vielleicht eine verbale Beschreibung?
Danke für deine Mühe
Stefan


----------



## wingover (8. März 2005)

@ Pepin

Welche Informationen / Tourbeschreibung stellst Du dir denn in etwa vor.

Streckenlänge ab/bis Treffpunkt waren ca. 36 km, ØV ca. 10 km/h und ca. 750 hm; max. Steigung 27%.(der Pinner Felsen wurde nicht angefahren)

Als Anhang ein Luftbild der Wahnbachtalsperre. Die Route führt schön nah an der Talsperre vorbei. Die Füße bleiben gerade noch trocken    . Allerdings muß an vielen Stellen das Rad über Bäche oder Baumstämme gehoben werden.


----------



## Pepin (8. März 2005)

@stefan
versuch es mal direkt unter http://www.mtb-treff-spich.de unter Trails. Dort solltest du alle infos finden die du brauchst sonst melde dich noch mal.

@wingover
na einfach ein paar eindrücke oder besonderheiten oder durchquerte orte.
danke für die hilfe um so besser wird die seite ausgebaut.

@ all
Heute bin ich noch mal die Telegraph - Agger - Altenrather Teiche - Scharfeberg Tour gefahren. *32 km mit 16,2km/h und 470HM* und es ist trockengeblieben mal schauen wie es morgen ausschaut.


----------



## Pepin (9. März 2005)

Hat denn heute einer lust oder zeit mitzuradeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimmi J. (9. März 2005)

Hi Mischa,

Mittwochs bin ich in der Regel in Düren, so auch heute. Ich denke, wenn es Morgen nicht vom Himmel hoch schifft, bin ich dabei.

Grüsse 
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (9. März 2005)

na dann hoffe ich mal auf morgen


----------



## Pepin (9. März 2005)

wer von euch ist denn sonntag mit von der partie?


----------



## Kimmi J. (10. März 2005)

Hi Mischa,

es scheint ja wettermäßig ganz gut zu werden, dann mal bis heute Abend.
CU
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (10. März 2005)

ja hoffe auch mal auf gutes wetter

ich habe noch dicke beine von dienstag
mal sehen wie es heute klappt.Können ja die gleiche tour fahren


----------



## Pepin (10. März 2005)

Simmer wieder zurück von der Tour leider haben wir einen Anstieg und einen dazugehörigen Downhill weglassen müssen. aber sonst war es ech gut und ich hatte dabei als Mitradler * athohop und kimmi j. wir legten 28,7km mit 16,3km/h und ca. 410HM * zurück.

Und am Sonntag gehts auf eine 50 km Runde

*Achtung! Startzeit auf 10:30 vorverlegt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakota (11. März 2005)

mh sonntag... würde echt gerne mitfahren.
hab aber morgen ein turnier in eitorf und bin jetzt schon platt, weil ich seit 2 wochen 5 mal in der woche training hab, wird nächste woche so weitergehen. intensiv-training um am nächsten WE was zu reißen bzw nicht ganz abzulosen.
nach dem turnier morgen bin ich dann wahrscheinlich völlig ausgebrannt... könnt mir aber die däumchen drücken, dass ich unter die ersten 3 komme... ziel ist natürlich der erste platz, aber das ist glaube ich utopie...
DI/DO oder wann auch immer werde ich auch nicht mitfahren können, ich muss meine "mission" erfüllen... hrhr 
wünsche euch viel spaß, melde mich bald wieder,
bis denne


----------



## Martin M (11. März 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> *Achtung! Startzeit auf 10:30 vorverlegt*


Schade, kann am So erst später.

Aber irgendwann klappt es noch mal.


----------



## Pepin (11. März 2005)

@lakota

Drücke alle daumen damit die missionserfüllung klappt und dann steht auch wieder biken auf dem plan.

@martin

schade aber ich bin ganz zuversichtlich das es bald klappt das du dabei bist.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. März 2005)

@ Pepin : Habe gestern einen Teilabschnitt von unserer letzten gemeinsamen Tour gefahren . Unter anderem  Alternrather Teiche runter und Wielpütz hoch . Ich muss sagen das es doch bei diesem Wetter ( Sonnig sowie Plusgerade ) mir mehr spaß gemacht hat   , als bei Bodenfrost . Ein weitere Vorteil war das dieses mal NICHT mein Umwerfer eingefroren ist   , was es bergauf doch erträglicher gemacht hat .Habe auch meine linken Lungenflügel gefunden.  
Werde mich wenn meine Fitness wieder stimmt bei dir melden für ne Tour.  
@ lakota : Wünsche dir viel Glück bei deinem Turnier ( drücke dir die Daumen )


----------



## Pepin (11. März 2005)

Hier noch das bild der letzten tour von donnerstag


----------



## Pepin (12. März 2005)

ist denn sonst morgen keiner dabei?


----------



## on any sunday (12. März 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ist denn sonst morgen keiner dabei?



Nabend Pepin!

Ich habe mich einfach mal eingetragen, obwoh ich bei meiner heutigen Tour etwas gelitten habe. Aber 50 km bei 650 Hm dürften bei geringem Tempo machbar sein.  Kannst du mir , falls vorhanden, deine Handy Nummer mailen. Kann ja immer was dazwischen kommen und ich warte auch ungern bei meinen Touren.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Pepin (12. März 2005)

freu dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt.
handy nummer ist unterwegs zu dir


----------



## Pepin (13. März 2005)

*War das heute klasse, anstatt wie in dn letzten Tagen Eis und Schnee gab es heute Sonne satt.* Wir OnAnySunday, Krampe, MC Wade, Pepin trafen uns am MTB-Treff-Spich. Es ging über jede Menge Trails, Pfade, Waldwege und einwenig zur Verbindung der einzelnen Abschnitte auch einwenig über Asphalt. Den genauen Verlauf findet Ihr hier: Die Tourbeschreibung

Es hat viel Spaß mit euch gemacht 4,5h durch die Natur zu biken. 

*Die Teilnehmer: OnAnySunday, Krampe, MC Wade, Pepin 
48km mit 14,8 km/h und ca.670 HM

Die Bilder *


----------



## Krampe (13. März 2005)

hi,
Bis auf meine Anreise mit dem Bus (kostet ca. 150,- Eur     und 4 Wochen permanentbiken   ) fand ich die Tour super. 
Endlich mal keine kalten Füße (wichtig) und schöne Wege ..
Das nächste mal komme ich direkt mit dem Rad weils einfach billiger ist...  
Gruß aus Alfter City


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (13. März 2005)

@pepin
Hallo,
war eine wirklich schöne Tour - Trails, Downhills, und natuerlich auch Uphills -
klasse - hat Spaß gemacht !
Danke fuer eine sehr schön ausgewählte und gut geführte Tour !
Schade - das die Tour fuer Krampe vielleicht etwas teurer wird - villeicht mit etwas Glück ist das Bild ja schlecht oder womöglich wurde ja keins gemacht.
Ich hoffe mit !

Werde bei einer Deiner nächsten Touren auf jeden Fall dabei sein - vielleicht am  02.04. klingt sehr vielversprechend !

Gruss
mc wade


----------



## Pepin (13. März 2005)

jo drücke auch die daumen das das für krampe gut ausgeht.

@mc wade
hoffe das du keine spätschäden von deinem salto getragen hast, war aber echt film reif.


----------



## lakota (14. März 2005)

ich glaube, ich hab was verpasst 
naja, bald sind ja ferien, dann passt es wieder von der zeit her...
und das turnier... jaha, ich war richtig gut 
will ja jetzt nicht rumprollen *räsuper* , aber ich bin erste geworden


----------



## Pepin (14. März 2005)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*


zum ersten Platz.


----------



## on any sunday (14. März 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> *War das heute klasse, anstatt wie in dn letzten Tagen Eis und Schnee gab es heute Sonne satt.* Wir OnAnySunday, Krampe, MC Wade, Pepin trafen uns am MTB-Treff-Spich. Es ging über jede Menge Trails, Pfade, Waldwege und einwenig zur Verbindung der einzelnen Abschnitte auch einwenig über Asphalt. Den genauen Verlauf findet Ihr hier: Die Tourbeschreibung
> 
> Es hat viel Spaß mit euch gemacht 4,5h durch die Natur zu biken.
> 
> ...



Danke nochmal für die schöne Tour in altbekannten Gegenden. Guter Ausgleich für die schwere Tour vom Samstag.   Ich glaube, das letzte Mal war ich vor 15 Jahren  auf zwei Rädern in der Wahner Heide. Ich war damals allerdings für die Grünen unterwegs, Kawasakis waren doch grün, oder?   

Hier noch die Karte 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... Guter Ausgleich für die schwere Tour vom Samstag.   ...
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


Sag doch Bescheid, wenn Du schwere Touren fähst: beim nächsten Mal würde ich dann auch gerne mitfahren.  
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Pepin (15. März 2005)

na das freut mich das es gefallen hat.

diese woche will ich mal ein wenig pausieren.
da ich mir igrendwie die rippen verzerrt habe (nicht vom radeln)
vielleicht am samstag/Sonntag eine gemüdliche tour nach zündorf auf einen kaffee oder eine lecker sünner weizen.

aber nächste woche werde ich aufjedenfall wieder fahren.


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. März 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> diese woche will ich mal ein wenig pausieren.
> da ich mir igrendwie die rippen verzerrt habe (nicht vom radeln)



ich wusste gar nicht das drea so stürmisch ist


----------



## Pepin (15. März 2005)

auch nicht von dem was du denkst ...

schade das ich am 19. nicht kann sonst wäre ich mit dir und hardy gefahren.
werde da mal wieder ne runde trekkingrad fahren nach zündorf gemüdlich und gesellig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakota (15. März 2005)

hach ja, sooo schönes wetter draussen...
perfekt zum biken... aber, was sagen die beine und der trainer? "nein, abschalten, ausruhen, kraft auftanken und am WE aufm turnier auspowern". ich darf noch nicht mal mehr als 3 mal zum training diese woche 

naja wie gesagt, zum glück sind bald ferien, ich hoffe, das wetter bleibt so oder es wird noch schöner!
würde gerne mein neues trikot und meine neue hose ausprobieren (sofern ich tatsächlich höchstbietende bleiben sollte...  ), aber dafür ist es wohl noch zu kalt 

btw: wieviel würdet ihr maximal hierfür bieten? es ist nicht lila, wie es da aufm foto aussieht, sollte es zumindest nicht sein... hätte es auch lieber in schwarz/rot/weiß, aber was soll's?


----------



## Pepin (15. März 2005)

MTB-Tour am Donnerstag 

Gemüdliche, Gessellige Radtour der Radlerfruen.de am Sonntag


----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2005)

**** ACHTUNG SPAM **** 



Na, wie sieht es denn mit den Spichern aus.

Hat Keiner Lust am Sonntag auf eine feine Ausfahrt im Ahrtal


----------



## Pepin (16. März 2005)

leider bin ich sonntag bei einer gemüdlichen tour der radlerfruen.de
werde aber bestimmt bald mal eine so schöne tour mitradeln.


----------



## Kimmi J. (16. März 2005)

Hallo,

sch....   , kaum ist der Frühling da, werde ich mit Arbeit zugemüllt und nach 12-14 stündigen Arbeitstagen geb ich mir nur noch die Couch. Immerhin kann ich jetzt wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren, was ja auch einen gewissen Trainingseffekt beinhaltet.
@Pepin
Ich versuch mal mich Donnerstag früh loszueisen, bin am Treff oder nicht. Sollte es eng werden, melde ich mich per Handy.
@Handlampe
Deine Tour klingt sehr verlockend, ich würde gerne mitfahren und euch und die Gegend mal kennenlernen. Hab aber familiäre Verpflichtungen, schade, ein anderes Mal.
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## Martin M (16. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *...
> Hat Keiner Lust am Sonntag auf eine feine Ausfahrt im Ahrtal*


*
Doch, sehr sogar.
Aber habe leider Bereitsachaftsdienst.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (16. März 2005)

*!!! Achtung die morgige Tour habe ich auf Freitag verschoben !!!*


----------



## Kimmi J. (17. März 2005)

Hi Pepin,

das ist prima, denn ich komme heute wieder nicht früh genug weg. Sollte der morgige Arbeitstag einigermaßen normal verlaufen, bin ich dabei.

CU
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (17. März 2005)

na dann hoffe ich mal das das mit der arbeit passt und du dabei bist


----------



## Pepin (19. März 2005)

da gestern das forum nicht funktionierte hoffe ich das jeder mitbekommen hat das ihr gestern die tour nicht gefahren bin. hoffe es hat keiner auf mich gewartet.

hat denn morgen jemand lust mit nach zündorf zu radeln. ohne Höhenmeter ohne trails usw.

dafür lecker salat, cappuchino, und kölsch.


----------



## lakota (20. März 2005)

lust schon, und wenn ich salat und cappucino höre, dann direkt noch mehr  - aber ich bin heute so faul... habe gestern schon genug getan.. ich bleibe heute im bett


----------



## Pepin (20. März 2005)

bei dem wetter? 

also ich hab schon mal frühstück gemacht muß nun nur noch freundin aus dem bett bekommen.

also wenn du dich noch entscheiden solltest, kanns t du dich ja noch per sms melden.


----------



## Pepin (20. März 2005)

Cappuchino war super lecker und soviele süssigkeiten dabei. das ist echt der beste Cappuchino weit und breit beim Brauhaus Scheurer in Zündorf.

so und morgen wird wieder gemountainbiket


----------



## Kimmi J. (21. März 2005)

Hallo Mischa,
ahh, die Woche beginnt, wie die letzte endete, Arbeit über Arbeit. Mit anderen Worten, rechne heute wieder mal nicht mit mir. Am WE habe ich einige Teilstrecken der Eifeltour erwandert, die Streckenplanung steht jetzt. Bitte poste mir mal, wann du Abends Zeit hast, das wir die Strecke mal durchgehen können.
Gruß 
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (21. März 2005)

müssen wir mal schauen: vielleicht morgen aber 100% donnerstag melde mich noch bei dir.
schade das du soviel arbeiten mußt.


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

Tach zusammen,

@Pepin: Ist für nächsten Samstag schon irgend etwas geplant ? Würde gerne mal als Gast bei Euch auftauchen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (21. März 2005)

leider radel ich am freitag nach bad wildungen entlang der sieg und der eder.
werde erst im April wieder was ausschreiben aber vielleicht organisiert ja kimmi. was ab dem treffpunkt spich.

aber wird schon noch mal klappen.


----------



## Kimmi J. (21. März 2005)

@Pepin
Jau, ist ok.
@rpo35
Nee, werde nix organisieren.Ostern sind erstmal Kinder, Freundin und extrem faulenzing, sowie Kalorienaufnahme angesagt.Spaß beiseite, meine Kids wohnen in Düren, darum werde ich mich am OsterWE etwas in der Eifel rumtreiben.Am 09.04 plane ich eine Tour in deinem Revier, ganz grob:Oberstufenpfädchen, Simonskall, Jägerhaus, Hasselbachgraben, Schleebachgraben,Roetgen,Venn, Konzen, Belgenbachtal, Tiefenbachtal, Buhlert und zurück nach Vossenack. Pepin ist sicher mit von der Partie, ebenso einige Kollegen von mir. Letztes Jahr sind wir uns bei dieser Tour in Hammer begegnet.
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2005)

Puh...da nörgel ich immer über Leute, die sich bei unseren Touren eintragen und einfach nicht erscheinen und dann mach ich genau das selbe.

Tut mir echt leid. Musste bis gerade arbeiten und hatte leider nicht deine Telnummer parat. Ich hoffe ihr habt nicht zu lange gewartet.

Das nächste Mal melde ich mich erst an, wenn ich auch 100% kann.


----------



## rpo35 (21. März 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Am 09.04 plane ich eine Tour in deinem Revier, ganz grob:Oberstufenpfädchen, Simonskall, Jägerhaus, Hasselbachgraben, Schleebachgraben,Roetgen,Venn, Konzen, Belgenbachtal, Tiefenbachtal, Buhlert und zurück nach Vossenack...


Dann trag doch schonmal 'nen Termin ein; mal sehen, wer noch alles Interesse hat. Ich wäre jedenfalls dabei. Lasse mich gerne in meiner Heimat guiden...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Pepin (21. März 2005)

@handlampe

bei mir ist das einfach: wer 5 minuten nach der ausschreibungsuhrzeit nicht da ist  hat das nachsehen und wenn das jeder weis, kann sich auch jeder danach richten.

daher war das kein problem.


----------



## Pepin (21. März 2005)

so zur heutigen tour

Wir sind dies mal eine andere Variante durch die Wahnerheide gefahren. Ein Stück entlang der Flughafenumzäunung, dann Sandwege und dann haben wir die Panzerstraße gequert. Durch den Wald runter an die Sülz um gleich wieder hoch nach Altenrath zu klettern. Dann endlich der Singeltrail am Scharfeberg und Ziegenberg. Zurück gings vorbei an der Agger.

Dabei waren:
*Lakota, MC Wade, Pepin

wir radelten 300HM auf 30km mit einem Schnitt von 15,6 km/h*

es hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht in kurzer Hose und kurzem Shirt zu radeln.


----------



## Spooky (21. März 2005)

Hi Pepin,

ich habe für morgen eine MTB-Tour von Königswinter, Richtung Wahner Heide geplant. Jetzt weiß ich wie ich bis zum Ho-Chi Minh komme ab da verlassen sie mich aber     

Kennst du vielleicht einen schönen Übergang vom Ausgang des Ho-Chi Minh in die Wahner Heide ?


Schönen Gruß
Marco


----------



## Mc Wade (21. März 2005)

War wieder eine schöne und runde Tour mit Pepin durch die Wahner Heide - Altenrath - Lohmar - Troisdorf - Spich !
Alles hat gepasst: Tour - Team - und natuerlich das Wetter .......
Mein Dank und Lob an 
Pepin !


----------



## Pepin (21. März 2005)

@mc wade
nicht zu viel des lobes 

@spooky also da gibt es viele möglichkeiten.
zum beispiel wenn du dann runter nach lohmar fährst kannst du direkt über die Autobahn und die Agger hoch nach altenrath fahren und dann durch die wahnerheide schau doch einfach mal ob du unter den touren auf meiner seite http://www.mtb-treff-spich.de  was brauchbares findest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (21. März 2005)

Wer hat den vielleicht mal lust am mittwoch mit dem trekking oder rennrad ne runde zu drehen AWT nach Bensberg mit de Radlerfruen.de 

Start von Spich wäre 17:15 vom Treffpunkt VR-Bank gehts über den Mauspfad zum Treffpunkt 2 nach Köln/Rath Schmitze Bud.

meldet euch hier


----------



## lakota (22. März 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat den vielleicht mal lust am mittwoch mit dem trekking oder rennrad ne runde zu drehen AWT nach Bensberg mit de Radlerfruen.de



dazu hätte ich 2 fragen 

1.) wieviel km wollt ihr fahren und 
2.) komm ich mit nem mtb hinterher? 

um aber überhaupt mitfahren zu können, müsste ich erstmal was an meiner schaltung werkeln... seitdem ich die neue kassette hab, passt da irgendwie gar nichts mehr 

edit: jetzt hab ich auch noch nen platten  ich wollt grad los zur sparkasse, gucke nach unten und mein VR is platt...  krieg ich aber wieder hin, wenn ic denn die zeit dazu finde.

zu gestern: die tour war wiedermal richtig nett 
allerdings hab ich jetzt meinen absoluten hass-weg gefunden: der "pfad" am flughafenzaun. das stück, das wir letztens mit kimmi gefahren sind, fand ich ziemlich gut, eigentlich, aber das von gestern... 
was nicht heißen soll, dass ich da nicht mehr lang fahre(n werde)


----------



## Pepin (22. März 2005)

also ich sag mal von spich aus werden das so ca. 55km sein

tempo ca. 21-22km/h oder schnelle ja nach stimmung


----------



## lakota (22. März 2005)

mh k, ich fahre nicht mit.
ich bezweifle, dass meine schaltung bis morgen einwandfrei funktioniert (vor allem die hohen gänge). müsste alles morgen erledigen, schlauch auswechseln etc, dazu habe ich nicht die zeit und ausserdem will ich mal keine bremse sein 
ich werd mir für morgen irgendwas anderes sport-technisches suchen...
wünsche euch viel spaß


----------



## Pepin (22. März 2005)

also so ganz fest steht das mit der tour morgen eh nicht habe noch keine definitive zusage. sollte ich die bis morcgen 13 Uhr immer noch nicht haben werde ich eine spontane mtb tour machen werde das hier noch ausschreiben.

*Hier noch die gestrige Tour *


----------



## lakota (22. März 2005)

@wingover, udo1: habt ihr zufällig vor, in den ferien nochmal um die wahnbachtalsperre zu fahren o.ä.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (22. März 2005)

meno da bin ich doch wieder nicht da

will doch auch mal um die sperre fahren


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2005)

Hallo Lakota!

am Sonnabend wäre möglich. Teile mir die Abfahrtzeit mit.
Treffpunkt wäre Parkplatz Franzhäuschen, wie beim letzten mal.


Gruß Udo1


----------



## Pepin (22. März 2005)

hoffe ihr dreht dann auch mal die runde wenn ich zeithabe 

büdde, büdde


----------



## sibby08 (22. März 2005)

Hallo,

habe schon bei Hennef und Umgebung  mein interesse bekundet. Also ich währe am Freitag/ Samstag dabei! Auch wenn ich am Fuße der WBT wohne, die Trails rundrum kenne ich auch nicht, würde die aber gerne mal kennen lernen.

Gruß
Sibby08


----------



## lakota (23. März 2005)

also ich bin definitiv für samstag... 12 uhr wäre ok, obwohl mir 10 uhr schon lieber wäre, eigentlich. aber ich richte mich da nach euch


----------



## Udo1 (23. März 2005)

Hallo,
bis zum Sonnabend ist es ja noch Zeit, sich über die genaue Abfahrtszeit zu einigen.
Ich bin zu jeder festgelegten Zeit am Treffpunkt Parkplatz "FRANZÄUSCHEN".
Bis zum Freitag 20.00 Uhr müssten wir uns aber auf eine Startzeit einigen.

Mit besten Grüßen

Udo1


----------



## Pepin (23. März 2005)

es freut mich das ihr hier auch was organisiert so lebt der MTB-Treff-Spich immer mehr auf. Die tour könnt ihr ja dann auch auf der mtb-treff-spich.de unter termine posten und nach her auch eine Nachlese schreiben das wäre prima.


----------



## Pepin (23. März 2005)

Heute war mal am MTB-Treff-Spich Rennrad und Trekkingrad angesagt.

war ja auch mal wieder schön auf einem Trekkingrad zu sitzen.

schön das ihr dabei wart: Handlampe und sein Bruder Thomas und von den radlerfruen.de Fee42,Parsifal,Tuxknutscher

Vom MTB-Treff-Spich gings los Handlampe und sein Bruder kamen schon von Alfter mit dem Rennrad.

Über den Mauspfad fuhren wir zum zweiten Treffpunkt der Schmitze Bud in Rath wo wir auf Fee42, Parsi, und Tux trafen. Es ging über Rösrath, Forsbach zum Schloß Bensberg und über die tolle Abfahrt der Bergischglatbacher Str. zurück nach Rath und Spich.

*Daten: 290HM mit einem Schnitt von 24,1km/h auf 49km*

und beim nächsten mal kehren wir dann mal in den Rather Hof ein.


----------



## wingover (23. März 2005)

Hallo

Thema Wahnbachtalsperre:
Donnerstag, also morgen fahre ich die kleine Runde (ca. 20 km, 400 hm)
Start um ca 16:30 bei Interesse 0173-6684712.
Wenn Ihr wollt kann ich euch Samstag oder Freitag auch führen, Länge nach belieben.
Nur ist mir am Samstag 12 Uhr zu spät, 10 Uhr oder auch gerne noch früher passt mir viel besser.

Stephan


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich muss mal einfach ein wenig im fremden Terrain räubern und Werbung für meine Tour (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=456) am 30.03.2005, machen. Dort besteht die Möglichkeit, die Umgebung rund um Schloss Burg kennenzulernen. Das wird bestimmt eine interessante Sache.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (23. März 2005)

leider bin ich da noch nicht zurück bin erst wieder am 4.April wieder da


----------



## Pepin (25. März 2005)

wünsche allen ein schönes osterfest
bis bald


----------



## lakota (25. März 2005)

ich schließe mich an: FROHE OSTERN euch allen!
und pepin wünsche ich gutes vorankommen (woran ich keine sekunde lang zweifle  ) [ohne pannen] und schönes wetter 
bis demnächst


----------



## Udo1 (26. März 2005)

Hallo,

da ja nun heute keiner gefahren ist, bin ich schnell mal ins bergische.
Eigentlich wollte ich auf der linken Seite des Naafbachtales Richtung MARIALINDEN. Die Wege waren zu schlammig, es war kein vorwärtskommen, 
das Hinterrad drehte durch. Also die Hauptstrecke durch das Naafbachtal über INGERSAUL weiter auf dem >3 Weg über MARIALINDEN weiter auf dem X29 Weg und >12 Weg. Die Strecke über die Berge Hohheister, Dönselberg waren wieder sehr schlammig. Durch die schlechten Bodenverhältnisse habe ich mich absolut in der Weg Zeitberechnung vertan. Ab dem Dönselberg bin ich dann durchs SCHLINGENTHAL zurück. Waren trotzdem gute 65 km bei 
14.7 km/h. Wetter war Klasse!!

Vielleicht fährt jemand am Ostermontag eine gemütliche Tour durch die WAHNER HEIDE - KÖNIGSFORST- HOFFNUNGSTHAL - Richtung AGGER mit.
Ist eine Tour für Frühaufsteher. Start ist 09.00 Uhr an der Star Tankstelle in SIEGBURG STALLBERG.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2005)

Hallo,

leider war keiner um 09.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt. Wahrscheinlich zu früh oder die Uhren noch ncht umgestellt. Ich hatte trotzdem eine herrliche Ostermontagstour durch den LOHMAER WALD- ALTENRATHER Forst - WAHNER HEIDE - KÖNIGSFORST - FORSTBACH - LOHMAR - LOHMAER WALD - WOLSDORF.
62 km mit einem Durchschnitt vom 20,7 km/h und ca. 500 HHM.

Für den 02.04.05 biete ich eine Tour nach LINZ zum Eisessen an.
START: 09:00 Uhr Brücke über der Sieg BUISDORF
Strecke; durch Siebengebirge- Auge Gottes- Steffens Brauerei- LINZ zurück
linksrheinisch oder durchs Drachenfelser Ländchen - Kottenforst - Südbrücke-
SIEGBURG.
Die genaue Streckenführung werde ich noch veröffentlichen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
für den 02.04.05 habe ich eine kleine Frühjahrsanradeltour nach LINZ zum Kaffee oder Eis essen durch das Siebengebirge in "Last Minute Biking"  eingetragen.
Start ist um 09.00 Uhr an der Siegbrücke in Siegburg BUISDORF. Strecke mit Drachenfelser Ländchen ca. 85 km oder ab LINZ linksrheinisch zurück etwas kürzer. Strecke ist auch für wenig trainierte geeignet.
OVL-Datei der Strecke im Anhang.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kimmi J. (28. März 2005)

@all
Werbung in eigener Sache  .
Hab mit Pepin mal so rumgesponnen und für den 09.04 eine Tour durch die Eifel reingestellt, so rund und ruppig ca.65km und 1200Hm. Es werden die Leckerchen der Region gefahren. Startpunkt in der Eifel ist Vossenack. Von dort gehts downhill nach Simonskall, uphill Richtung Jägerhaus, weiter zu den Gräben (Hasselbach- und Schleebachgraben), ins Venn, über das Belgenbachtal ins Rurtal, durch das Tiefenbachtal hoch nach Simmerath, weiter in den Buhlert, runter nach Simonskall und zurück zum Startplatz. Die Fahrt von Spich in die Eifel dauert ca. 01:15 Std, Abfahrtstermin in Spich 08:00 Uhr.
Grüsse 
Jörg


----------



## Cheng (28. März 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Werbung in eigener Sache  .
> Hab mit Pepin mal so rumgesponnen und für den 09.04 eine Tour durch die Eifel reingestellt, so rund und ruppig ca.65km und 1200Hm. Es werden die Leckerchen der Region gefahren. Startpunkt in der Eifel ist Vossenack. Von dort gehts downhill nach Simonskall, uphill Richtung Jägerhaus, weiter zu den Gräben (Hasselbach- und Schleebachgraben), ins Venn, über das Belgenbachtal ins Rurtal, durch das Tiefenbachtal hoch nach Simmerath, weiter in den Buhlert, runter nach Simonskall und zurück zum Startplatz. Die Fahrt von Spich in die Eifel dauert ca. 01:15 Std, Abfahrtstermin in Spich 08:00 Uhr.
> Grüsse
> Jörg



Hört sich sehr interressant an,  
würde nicht ausschliessen das da auch ein paar Einheimische mitkommen!


----------



## talybont (28. März 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich sehr interressant an,
> würde nicht ausschliessen das da auch ein paar Einheimische mitkommen!


da sehe ich mich doch direkt als "Doppeleinheimischer"  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. März 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> da sehe ich mich doch direkt als "Doppeleinheimischer"
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


DIIIIIITO......hoffe, bei der Gelegenheit viele aus Eurer Ecke hier kennen zu lernen !

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Hier ist der Termin...habe mich schon eingetragen


----------



## lakota (28. März 2005)

am 9.4. kann ich nicht


----------



## rpo35 (28. März 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> am 9.4. kann ich nicht


 Ich tippe auf Badminton...schade...


----------



## lakota (29. März 2005)

richtig... 
dann tut mir den gefallen (ihr macht es sowieso) und setzt ne schöne tourzusammenfassung mit vielen schönen bunten bildern rein


----------



## rpo35 (29. März 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> richtig...
> dann tut mir den gefallen (ihr macht es sowieso) und setzt ne schöne tourzusammenfassung mit vielen schönen bunten bildern rein


Die Bilder übernehme ich...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Kimmi J. (29. März 2005)

Ups,
da muß ich erst in die Fremde auswandern, um mit "Eingeborenen" in meiner Heimat zu biken   . Ich freue mich über euer reges Interesse.
@lakota
Bin mit Sicherheit dieses Jahr noch häufiger in der Eifel, da wird sich schon noch etwas ergeben.
Grüsse 
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (30. März 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute 
Ich weiß nicht ob das hier hin gehört, aber ich muss euch davon erzählen. Jetzt wo die Natur erwacht ist und der Sommer mit Riesen Schritten kommt , werden sich ja auch die Touren häufen. Habe die eine oder andere Tour mit Begeisterung nachgelesen   und war selber am Anfang des Jahres mit ein paar von euch unterwegs.   Aber ich glaube dass ich den Sommer über wohl das Fahren vergessen kann. Das fing so an: Am 16.03 , 18.03 , 20.03 war ich fleißig unterwegs,( gerade gut im Training )  klar ohne schrammen läuft bei mir fast gar nichts ab. Dann überlegte ich mir Mensch für dieses Jahr ein neues Rad ( Geld war da ) . Also am Montag ( 21.03.05 ) zum Fahrradladen und ein neues Rad bestellt.   Am Dienstag noch eine Frühschicht und dann wieder eine schöne Runde drehen, aber es kam anders als man Denk. Am Dienstagmorgen 09:25 Uhr ist es dann passiert Aaahhhh. Bin umgeknickt und habe mir dabei ( wie sich im Krankenhaus herausstellte ) am Rechten Fuß sämtliche Außenbänder ( 3 Stück )  abgerissen    ( Ohh man so ne  ******* ). Seit diesem Tag liege ich zu Hause und muss diese Woche Operiert werden.   Dann wird es noch 4  6 Wochen dauern + Reha. Maßnahmen + XXX   Wochen keinen Sport.   
Also das musste ich einfach mal los werden !!! 
( Wünscht mir Glück so das ich schnell wieder auf die Räder komme )


----------



## rpo35 (30. März 2005)

Mahlzeit,

das hört sich echt böse an...ich wünsche schonmal gute Besserung...
Alles Weitere kannst Du hier berichten.....da werden sie geholfen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## lakota (30. März 2005)

... gerade gestern hab ich mir noch vorgestellt, wie das bei mir wäre, wenn ich plötzlich nen bänderriss hätte... kein sport 
muss echt schrecklich sein!

ich wünsche dir auch gute besserung und dass das so schnell wie möglich wieder verheilt!!!


----------



## Handlampe (30. März 2005)

.....immer wenn es auf die Gräben geht, kann ich nicht.
Hab nämlich ab nächste Woche Urlaub und wir wollten vielleicht in der kW15 in die Alpen.....Gardasee z.B.
Nur, dann würden wir warscheinlich am 9.4. losfahren.

Kann aber auch sein, das sich die Sache zerschlägt, dann bin ich natürlich bei der Kimmitour dabei.
Meld mich dann kurzfristig an.


----------



## Kimmi J. (30. März 2005)

@Handlampe
Na,wird schon klappen, hab mich dafür bei deiner "Rund um Nideggen-Tour" eingetragen, können ja dann einen Abstecher zu den Gräben machen  .
@Kettenfresser
Ja, sch.... Mann, hab ich am eigenen Leib, ahh Fuß erfahren.Gute Besserung  . 
CU
Jörg


----------



## Cheng (3. April 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Werbung in eigener Sache  .
> Hab mit Pepin mal so rumgesponnen und für den 09.04 eine Tour durch die Eifel reingestellt, so rund und ruppig ca.65km und 1200Hm. Es werden die Leckerchen der Region gefahren. Startpunkt in der Eifel ist Vossenack. Von dort gehts downhill nach Simonskall, uphill Richtung Jägerhaus, weiter zu den Gräben (Hasselbach- und Schleebachgraben), ins Venn, über das Belgenbachtal ins Rurtal, durch das Tiefenbachtal hoch nach Simmerath, weiter in den Buhlert, runter nach Simonskall und zurück zum Startplatz. Die Fahrt von Spich in die Eifel dauert ca. 01:15 Std, Abfahrtstermin in Spich 08:00 Uhr.
> Grüsse
> Jörg



@Kimmi J.: Du hast in der Tourenbeschreibung 5-6 Std. angesetzt. Ist die Zeit von Spich aus gerechnet, oder soll das die reine Bikezeit sein?


----------



## Pepin (3. April 2005)

so wollte mich mal kurz zurückmelden.
werde morgen mich morgen mal auf den neuesten stand bringen und paar touren ausschreiben.
ist ja schön lange hell *freu*


----------



## Kimmi J. (4. April 2005)

@Cheng
Ne ne, nicht von Spich aus, auch nicht reine Bikezeit, man will ja auch mal Pause machen oder Fotos schießen. Bin die Runde letztes Jahr relativ untrainiert mit einem Schnitt 13,8 Km/h gefahren, ich bin auch nicht der Racer. Die Zeitangabe ist einfach nur als Anhaltspunkt gedacht, ich denke, es kommt auf die Zusammensetzung der Truppe an, der Langsamste macht die Pace.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (4. April 2005)

Ich will auch was die landschaft geniesen. und nicht nur auf zeit biken. dann kann ich auch mein rennrad auspacken. *grins*

*hab mal für Dienstag und Donnerstag mal Touren ausgeschrieben.*

Infos zur Region und Trails findet ihr unter:* MTB-Treff-Spich *


----------



## Kimmi J. (4. April 2005)

Hallo,
hatte am WE meine beiden Jungs (11 & 17) zu Besuch. Das herrliche Wetter nutzend, haben wir dann spontan eine kleine Tour gemacht. Durch die Wahner Heide nach Altenrath, den Scharfeberg-Ziegenberg-Trail,Lohmar, hoch nach Heide, als Highlight den HCM, hoch auf den Ingerberg und dann downhill den kleinen Trail zum Jabach und wieder durch die Heide zurück. Für den Großen war es nach einer Woche Trainingslager eher Erholung, die er durch Zwischensprints immer mal wieder aufgelockert hat. Der Kleine hat mit seinem 20kg Billig-MTB gekämpft und niemals aufgegeben(Respekt!), wollte auf dem HCM unbedingt die Schlüsselstelle fahren. Das habe ich ihm dann, unter lauten Protest seinerseits, ausgeredet. Aber er war auch so begeistert, das er den HCM ein zweites Mal fahren wollte. Unterwegs habe ich die Jungs immer zur umsichtigen und vorsichtigen Fahrweise angehalten, was sie auch prima gemacht haben. Dann hat's mich auf dem Ingerberg-Downhill richtig geschmissen  , naja, Hauptsache das Bike ist heil geblieben  .
@Pepin
Meine Kollegen haben für das Eifel-WE abgesagt, einer hat einen richtigen Grund, ich glaube, die beiden Anderen haben kalte Füße bekommen. Na egal, ich freue mich auf das WE, hoffendlich spielt das Wetter mit.
Bis morgen
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (4. April 2005)

freue mich auch schon auf die eifel.
vielleicht kommen ja noch paar spicher mit


----------



## Cheng (4. April 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> @Cheng
> Ne ne, nicht von Spich aus, auch nicht reine Bikezeit, man will ja auch mal Pause machen oder Fotos schießen. Bin die Runde letztes Jahr relativ untrainiert mit einem Schnitt 13,8 Km/h gefahren, ich bin auch nicht der Racer. Die Zeitangabe ist einfach nur als Anhaltspunkt gedacht, ich denke, es kommt auf die Zusammensetzung der Truppe an, der Langsamste macht die Pace.
> Gruß
> Jörg



Hy,

wenn das Wetter es zulässt bin ich wohl dabei. Ich denke das ich dann auch für die Pace verantwortlich sein werde!


----------



## rpo35 (4. April 2005)

Nabend,

ich überlege noch, ob ich mit dem Bike rauf komme und mich auf dem Rückweg evtl. ausklinke oder ob ich per Auto anfahre.
Andererseits könnte ich bei nicht zu hohem Tempo ja auch eine richtig "fette" Runde daraus machen...
Mal schauen...und vor allem hoffen, dass das Wetter ok ist.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (4. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> ich überlege noch, ob ich mit dem Bike rauf komme und mich auf dem Rückweg evtl. ausklinke oder ob ich per Auto anfahre.
> Andererseits könnte ich bei nicht zu hohem Tempo ja auch eine richtig "fette" Runde daraus machen...


Wenn Du Dich an meiner Seite aufhälst schaffst Du die Runde 2 mal und wieder nach Haus   



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen...und vor allem hoffen, dass das Wetter ok ist.



Die Temparaturen sind egal, Hauptsache es regnet nicht!


----------



## rpo35 (4. April 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Dich an meiner Seite aufhälst schaffst Du die Runde 2 mal und wieder nach Haus


Hör auf mit der Tiefstapelei und sei stolz auf Dich ! Ich habe mir die letzten Touren von Dir angeschaut...


----------



## Cheng (4. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hör auf mit der Tiefstapelei und sei stolz auf Dich ! Ich habe mir die letzten Touren von Dir angeschaut...


----------



## Pepin (5. April 2005)

dabei sein ist alles  und wenn ralph nicht ausgelastet ist kann er ja die berger mehrmals auf und ab fahren.

das wetter wird schon werden


----------



## Kimmi J. (5. April 2005)

@Cheng & rpo35
Ihr wißt, welchen Parkplatz ich meine? Jau, Wetter ist noch so ein Problem.
Ich hab mir gerade mal ein paar Vorhersagen angeschaut, Tendenz mies.
Stimme Cheng zu, Temperaturen sind mir egal, aber der Eifelerlandregen...
Naja, schauen wir mal wie sich das noch entwickelt.
Grüsse 
Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2005)

Moin,

Parkplatz...nö, hab noch nicht so genau reingeschaut.
Wetter: Wenn's total mies ist, fahre ich nicht. Also Daumen drücken !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimmi J. (5. April 2005)

Hi Ralph,
Wetter: stimme ich dir zu.
Parkplatz: wenn man von der B 399 auf die K 36 Richtung Simonskall abbiegt,
nach ca. 500 m links, gegenüber Ehrenfriedhof.
Grüsse 
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (5. April 2005)

werde heute mal eine karte einstellen.
wenn das wetter mies sein sollte werden wir halt kurzfristig umplanen


----------



## Pepin (5. April 2005)

*
hier einige infos

www.mtb-treff-spich.de *


----------



## Kimmi J. (5. April 2005)

@Pepin
Danke,danke   .
Bis später


----------



## Pepin (5. April 2005)

Hier noch was für die Rennradler für morgen den 6.4.


----------



## Cheng (5. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

irgenwie bekomm ich es im Moment nicht gebacken!  

Vielleicht sollten wir uns am Samstag zum lustigen Schneemann bauen treffen!  

Schaut einfach unter www.wetter.com  

Ich glaube da hilft auch beten nicht mehr viel.

@kimmi J:  Falls es nicht zu diesem Termin kommt, gehe ich fest davon aus das er zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt wieder eingestellt wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (5. April 2005)

oh ja das sieht böse aus 

aber sollte es wetterbedingt nicht klappen wird kimmi/jörg die tour bestimmt später nochmal ausschreiben.


----------



## Pepin (5. April 2005)

Heute hat uns die AWT (Afterworktour) mall wieder zum Ho Chi Min nach Lohmar geführt

*ca.360HM auf 30km mit einem tempo von 17,1km/h
dabei waren Kimmi j., evilrogi und ich Pepin*

war schön und ich find es berg auf immer noch am schönsten 

also dann bis morgen zum rennradeln  oder am Donnerstag zum mountainbiken


----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> oh ja das sieht böse aus
> 
> aber sollte es wetterbedingt nicht klappen wird kimmi/jörg die tour bestimmt später nochmal ausschreiben.


Schnee...1°C, gefühlt wie -5°C......tja, ein paar warme Frühlingstage verleiten einen schnell zum Realitätsverlust....*g*...ist für die Jahreszeit halt nicht unnormal...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Kimmi J. (6. April 2005)

Hi,
das Schneesymbol ist inzwischen durch Dauerregen ersetzt (bei Wetter.com), vielleicht ändert es sich ja bis Freitag noch in Sonnenschein  . Ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich nicht daran, da alle anderen Onlinedienste die gleiche Sch.... melden  . Ich denke wir entscheiden Freitag, ob wir fahren. Große Lust habe ich nicht die weite Anreise zu machen, um dann eine Tour im Schmuddelwetter zu fahren. Ok, we will see.
@Pepin
Ich fahr nur bergauf, weil es danach auch meist bergab geht .
@all
Sollte es wetterbedingt diesen Samstag nicht klappen, ginge es bei mir wieder am 23.04.
Grüsse 
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (6. April 2005)

Ich will die tour auch bei sonnenschein genießen.

23.4. würde gehen da habe ich schon die wahnbachsperren-tour ausgeschrieben die ich dann verschieben werde.


----------



## Kimmi J. (6. April 2005)

...obwohl, die Gräben bei Regen zu fahren, hat auch seinen Reiz. Sollte man in den Wassergraben stürtzen, ist die Nässe nicht so plötzlich und das Wasser nicht so kalt  .


----------



## Pepin (6. April 2005)

puh komme gerade von einer rennradtour aus dem bergischen, ist doch was anderes als MTB habe mich total unsicher auf dem ding mit den dünnen reifen gefühlt. waren 60km mit 500HM und einem 26KM/h Schnitt

freu mich aber morgen wieder auf das MTB kommt den nochjemand auser MC Wade mit?


----------



## Pepin (7. April 2005)

*ACHTUNG !* werde hier um 16:00 posten ob die heutige tour wetterbedingt stattfindet.


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2005)

Guten Morgen,

nur z.Tl. wegen der Wetteraussichten sage ich für Samstag am besten jetzt schon ab. Ich habe hier noch richtig Arbeit (Renovierung). Und da zumindest momentan strahlend blauer Himmel ist, fahre ich lieber heute eine Runde.
Da kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass die Tour "ins Wasser" fällt und ihr am 23zigsten fahrt......
Nein; ich hoffe natürlich, ihr könnt fahren...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Kimmi J. (7. April 2005)

@all
*Eifeltour*
Auf Grund der Wetteraussichten   für das WE cancel ich den Termin 09.04 und verlege ihn auf den *23.04. * Pepin wird seine für den gleichen Tag ausgeschriebene Explorertour verschieben.
@lakota
Hi, du hattest dich bei Pepin für den 23.04 eingetragen, ich gehe davon aus, das du mit in die Eifel fährst, Mitfahrgelegenheit und Biketransport sind kein Problem. Bitte poste mal, wie früh du los kannst.
@rpo35
Danke für die Absage, hat mir meine Entscheidung erleichtert.

So, dann hoffe ich mal , das der Wettergott uns am 23. geneigt ist und wir eine zumindest trockene Tour fahren können.
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (7. April 2005)

also ich denke mit der losfahrzeit habe ich kein problem da richte ich mich nach dir

werde nun die tour am 23.04. verlegen.


----------



## Pepin (7. April 2005)

Heutige MTB-Tour in Spich muß ich leider absagen.

also bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## lakota (7. April 2005)

ok, find ich super, dass ihr mich mitnehmen könnt, am 23sten 
bis dahin sind sogar meine handschuhe da  (sry, aber hibike hat jetzt nen kunden weniger... ich fühl mich da schon n bisschen verar$cht...  )

fest zusagen kann ich noch nicht, aber wenn ich mitfahren sollte, dann ist mir die startzeit ziemlich egal.
als wir zur CTF gefahren sind, haben wir uns um 8:00 getroffen. wenn ihr früher los wollt, kann ich aber auch schon um 7:00 da sein 
mir ist eigentlich alles recht. dann lass ich eben notfalls das training am FR ausfallen, damit ich schön schlafen kann und an dem SA morgen fit bin 

p.s. ich kann frühestens nächste woche wieder mit durch die WH etc. fahren, hab turniere und muss lernen für die nächsten klausuren  freue mich dafür aber umso mehr, wenn ich wieder dabei sein kann


----------



## Kimmi J. (7. April 2005)

Hi Lakota,
dann bleibt alles so wie es war und wir treffen uns, wenn du mitfährst, um 08:00 Uhr in Spich am Treff. Viel Glück für deine Klausuren.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> *Eifeltour*
> Auf Grund der Wetteraussichten   für das WE cancel ich den Termin 09.04 und verlege ihn auf den *23.04. *...


Das klingt doch super !...Merci...
Bin übrigens heute den komplette Schleebach - und Hasselbachgraben gefahren; war ziemlich glitschig...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Pepin (7. April 2005)

@rpo35
na das kann ja heiter werden mit dem glitschig
glaube fahre dann lieber mit badehose und gleich durch den bach, was ich da schon von kimmi gehört habe


----------



## Pepin (7. April 2005)

hat jemand die erste maiwoche urlaubß (nur mal so frag)


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35
> na das kann ja heiter werden mit dem glitschig
> glaube fahre dann lieber mit badehose und gleich durch den bach, was ich da schon von kimmi gehört habe


Ich suche Dir mal ein paar Bildchen raus...


----------



## Kimmi J. (8. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt doch super !...Merci...
> Bin übrigens heute den komplette Schleebach - und Hasselbachgraben gefahren; war ziemlich glitschig...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Guten Morgen,
kleine Anekdote am Rande. Bei meiner ersten Tour an den Gräben waren so die gleichen Wetterverhältnisse. Wir waren zu viert, der Erste bekam ein Problem, ich als Zweiter war viel zu schnell und hatte nicht genügend Abstand, ebenso der Dritte und Vierte. So kam es wie es kommen mußte, wir flogen im Paarflug in den Graben. Für Beobachter muß das ziemlich dämlich ausgesehen haben, besonders da wir uns danach vor Lachen kaum halten konnten und aussahen wie begossene Pudel. Aber Hauptsache Spaß dabei, am Ende der Tour waren wir auch wieder trocken.  
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (9. April 2005)

Guten Morgen!

und soviel zum Wetter in der Nordeifel (guckst Du)

Aber ich denke am 23.04. sollte der Schnee wieder weg sein


----------



## Pepin (9. April 2005)

wer hätte morgen lust mit mir mal das siebengebierge zu erkunden start 14 Uhr ab Spich (entweder mit dem auto bis vor ort oder ab spich mit dem bike)

wer hat lust?


----------



## Pepin (9. April 2005)

War ja heute echt noch super wetter mit tollem sonnenschein. gottlob hatte sich määd für heute angemeldet so das wir eine tolle tour machen konnten.
wir sind die große runde um spich gefahren.

50km Spicherwald-Wahnerheide-Agger-Scheiderhöhe-Heide-Lohmar

so und hier noch die daten

*50,1km mit ca.650HM und einem 17,4 km/h Schnitt. Mitfahrer määd und Pepin*


----------



## Kimmi J. (9. April 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!
> 
> und soviel zum Wetter in der Nordeifel (guckst Du)
> 
> Aber ich denke am 23.04. sollte der Schnee wieder weg sein



@RS-Hunter
Danke für die Bilder, beruhigen mich sehr, denn hier war eigentlich ganz brauchbares Wetter (siehe Pepin).  
@Pepin
Ich hab heute den Tag genutzt, um endlich den defekten Motor aus meinem Vectra auszubauen. Wenn ich ganz viel Lust habe, werden wir am 23. die Jungfernfahrt mit neuem Motor machen. Wenn nicht, dann Audi oder MB oder  Seat oder VW oder Ford oder ...    
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (9. April 2005)

Nicht nur für Kimmy J....hier ein paar Bildchen vom Hasselbach- und Schleebachgraben:






















So, das sollte zur Motivation erstmal reichen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Pepin (9. April 2005)

DANKE rpo35
Das ist ja klasse , also doch badehose und ab durch den bach 

so und gleich noch die bilder von heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (9. April 2005)

hier die heutigen bilder

http://www.radlerfruen.de/galerie/thumbnails.php?album=82


----------



## määd (10. April 2005)

War ne superrunde!!!! und wer einmal im baum hängt versucht es noch einmal 
Letz roll!!


----------



## Pepin (10. April 2005)

Heute tour Rund um Lohmar http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=549


----------



## Pepin (10. April 2005)

Da sind wir wieder.

War heute sehr matschig was ihr auf den bildern (Lade sie später noch hoch) sehen könnt. aber es ist immer wieder schön bei jedem wetter mit dem Mountainbike raus zu fahren

*heute waren wir am MTB-Treff-Spich zu dritt dabei waren aspi der chef des Fahrrad Kuriers Flott-Fott.de aus Leverkusen mit einem Mitradler Marcel und ich.
wir haben es auf 29,5 km und 320HM bei einem 17,1 km/h Schnitt gebracht.*

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch.


----------



## Pepin (10. April 2005)

Die Bilder von heute 10.04.

*und die nächsten Touren:

Mi. 13.04.2005 Geselliges Radeln nach Zündorf mit Trekking oder Mounty mit den Radlerfruen.den
Sa.16.04. 10:00 Von Spich um die Wahnbachtalsperre
Di.19.04. 17:15 Von Spich Wahnerheide Altenrath
Sa.23.04. 08:00 Eifel-Tour*


----------



## Kimmi J. (10. April 2005)

Hi,
hab heute eine spontane Frusttour veranstaltet. Nachdem ich heute morgen schon an meinem Auto gearbeitet habe     und mein Girlfriend zu gar nichts Lust hatte  hab ich meinen MP3-Player mit lauter schönen Sachen geladen  , richtig hart und ziemlich laut. Um 16:00 hab ich mich dann auf's Bike geschwungen, bin dann kurz und quer durch die Wahner Heide und den Königforst gefahren, immer auf der Suche nach kleinen Trails. Ich hab mich so was von verfahren und bin mehrmals an der selben Stelle ausgekommen. Dann bin ich rüber nach Forsbach, weiter auf dem Tütbergweg, hab dann den von Frosthelm beschriebenen Downhill runter an die Sülz genommen. Durch den Ort die breite Waldautobahn hoch auf den Lüderich. Dort habe ich dann den Einstieg in die Singletrailabfahrt gesucht und auch gefunden, als dann der Regen einsetzte. Durch das Sülztal zurück nach Rösrath, dann hoch nach Altenrath, durch die Heide, dann am Flugplatz entlang zurück nach Urbach. Am Ende standen dann 52 Km und 03:18 Std auf dem Tacho, macht einen Schnitt 15,8 km/h
Grüsse 
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (10. April 2005)

na prima
ich komme gerade noch von einer runde um den flughafen mit dem rennrad, da mir die 30km auf dem mounty nicht gereicht haben
hab 58 minuten gebraucht und es war ganz schön dunkel mit meiner kleinen funzel.

@kimmi die tour königsforst können wir ja mal abends bei schönem wetter fahren.


----------



## Kimmi J. (11. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @kimmi die tour königsforst können wir ja mal abends bei schönem wetter fahren.
> ...


Jau, können wir machen, wird aber dann in einer Explorertour enden, da ich so kreuz und quer gefahren bin, das ich die Trails mit Sicherheit nicht mehr auf Anhieb finden werde  .
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (11. April 2005)

für explorertouren bin ich immer zu haben. jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen termin


----------



## määd (11. April 2005)

oh... würde auch gerne freiwillig mit im königlichen forst fröhlich nach forschen fährten forschen.  Wie wärs mit nem Treffpunkt zwischen Köln und Spich zB Mauspfad Ecke Hirschgraben (an der Pfererennbahn)? und als Tag Donnerstag???
sofern das wetter will ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (11. April 2005)

bei mir gehts erst wieder nächste woche  eventuell dienstag dann würde ich die für dann geplante tour umändern was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Kimmi J. (11. April 2005)

määd schrieb:
			
		

> oh... würde auch gerne freiwillig mit im königlichen forst fröhlich nach forschen fährten forschen.  Wie wärs mit nem Treffpunkt zwischen Köln und Spich zB Mauspfad Ecke Hirschgraben (an der Pfererennbahn)? und als Tag Donnerstag???
> sofern das wetter will ;-)



Hi,
meinst du mit Hirschgraben die K 19 an Gut Leidenhausen? Wäre für mich ok, ebenso der Donnerstag, wobei diese Woche mit Vorbehalt, da ich mächtig viel Arbeit habe. Müßten wir Donnerstag nochmal posten.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## määd (11. April 2005)

jepp meinte ich.
klar gehts auch relativ spontan. ich bin flexibel (student halt *g*). gib doch einfach mal ne uhrzeit dann stell ich rein und wenn du ausfällst macht auch nix (übrigens arbeitet es sich nach ein bisschen bewegeung doppelt gut - können ja langsam machen)
Nächste woche fall ich aus  Urlaub wie blöd


----------



## Kimmi J. (11. April 2005)

@määd
Ich denke 17:30 sollte klappen, wenn im Job alles rund läuft. Wie gesagt, laß uns Donnerstag noch mal posten.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (11. April 2005)

vielleicht kann ich es mir ja auch noch einrichten aber dann erst 18 Uhr
aber plant erst mal für euch


----------



## Kimmi J. (11. April 2005)

@määd,pepin
Hab gerade einen Außentermin für Donnerstag bekommen und bin nicht vor 20:00 in Köln zurück. Schade  .
Grüsse 
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (11. April 2005)

so geht das ich bin nächste woche ab mittwoch 3 tage wech.


----------



## Handlampe (11. April 2005)

Wie schaut es denn mit der Spicher Gemeinde am Sonntag aus ?

3 Täler Runde


----------



## lakota (11. April 2005)

so, ich melde mich dann auch mal wieder 

hat jemand von euch vor, morgen ne runde zu drehen?
ich hätte ziemlich interesse an ca. 2 std., entweder mit dem "üblichen" schnitt zwischen 15 und 18 oder evtl. sogar (für euch wahrscheinlich leider) nen tick langsamer, obwohl ich das bezweifle. 
ich geh davon aus, dass mein muskelkater sich bis morgen noch um einiges beruhigt hat, aber nicht ganz weg ist. deswegen wär mir rollen ganz lieb.
oder ne "normale" tour mit euch 

...also? 

edit: @handlampe: ich bin definitiv nicht dabei. SA turnier, da bin ich froh, wenn ich am SO einigermaßen gehen kann (vor allem die treppe hoch zu meinem zimmer). da muss ich mir nicht noch 1400 hm geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimmi J. (11. April 2005)

@lakota
Ne, leider nicht, bin arbeitsmäßig diese Woche ziemlich zu,
@Handlampe
und am WE sind meine Kinder da.
Schade.
Grüsse 
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (11. April 2005)

@lakota bin morgen ins kino nach hürth Sophie Scholl gucken

@handlampe sonntag ist ebenfalls kino angesagt aber @home

*@määd also bei mir gehts donnerstag könnte ca.17:40 Uhr am Treffpunkt Gut Leidenhausen (einstieg Hirschgraben / Pferderennbahn)*

schreib mal die Tour aus.


----------



## lakota (11. April 2005)

mhh... sophie scholl.
hab ich mit meinem deutschkurs geguckt. muss sagen, nicht schlecht!
regt auf jeden fall zum nachdenken an und genügend gesprächsstoff hat der film für den unterricht auch geliefert, vor allem, wenn man das verhalten der einzelnen personen und deren ansichten mit antigone vergleichen soll 
nee, aber im ernst, den film sollte sich jeder angucken. kann man nur empfehlen.

p.s. dann wird morgen wohl doch die faulheit siegen... aber vllt... kann ich mich ja doch noch aufraffen


----------



## määd (11. April 2005)

hm... tja.... also da ich morgen abend eh auf  dem zahnfleisch kriechen werde weil ich mit Der Handlampe und Herrn Daywalker ne Ahrtaltestrunde fahre bin ich mit einer ruhigen Feierabendrunde sehr einverstanden..sofern die beiden Tiefdruckgebiete uns den kleinen Hochdruckkeil nciht ganz zerdrücken.


----------



## Pepin (12. April 2005)

*Hier die nächsten Touren vom MTB-Treff-Spich *

@määd habe mich schon bei dir eingetragen als mitfahrer


----------



## sibby08 (12. April 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich melde mich dann auch mal wieder
> 
> hat jemand von euch vor, morgen ne runde zu drehen?
> ich hätte ziemlich interesse an ca. 2 std., entweder mit dem "üblichen" schnitt zwischen 15 und 18 oder evtl. sogar (für euch wahrscheinlich leider) nen tick langsamer, obwohl ich das bezweifle.
> ...



Könnte mich für eine spontane Tour zur Verfügung stellen. Kann heute aber nur von 15.00 - 17.00 Uhr. Wenn deine Faulheit noch keinen klaren Sieg errungen hat können wir ja eine lockere Entspannungsrunde durch den Lohmarer Wald drehen. Mehr ist bei mir leider heute nicht drin.

Sibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (12. April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen ,
nachdem ich letztens mein Verletzungspech   ( am rechten Fuß sämtliche Außenbänder gerissen ) euch mitgeteilt haben, wollte ich euch auf den neusten Stand bringen. Also bin am 31.03.05 ins Krankenhaus gekommen (St. Josef in Troisdorf) und wurde am 01.04.05 operiert.Alles gut gelaufen.   Bin am 05.04.05 wieder raus und liege seit diesem Zeitpunkt mit Gripsbein zu Hause.   Werde diese Woche noch den Gips ablegen, die Fäden werden gezogen und eine Spezialschiene anlegen die dann noch für 4-6 Wochen getragen werden muss.   So das was es erstmal von mir an euch. Also radelt schön weiter und immer schön die Kette rechts!!!


----------



## lakota (12. April 2005)

hui, da hätte ich ja doch die möglichkeit gehabt, nicht alleine zu fahren!
hab aber zu spät hier reingeschaut, sry!
war zu sehr damit beschäftigt, mich über ein paar leute aus meienr stufe aufzuregen 

naja, dann bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## sibby08 (12. April 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> hui, da hätte ich ja doch die möglichkeit gehabt, nicht alleine zu fahren!
> hab aber zu spät hier reingeschaut, sry!
> war zu sehr damit beschäftigt, mich über ein paar leute aus meienr stufe aufzuregen
> 
> naja, dann bis zum nächsten mal



... und was lehrt uns das? Immer schön ins Forum schauen und sich mit den netten Leuten darin die Zeit vertreiben statt sich mit irgend welchen rum ärgern zu müssen. 
(Bin aber auch nicht gefahren)   

Sibby


----------



## Handlampe (13. April 2005)

Hab mich leider für den 23.4. wieder austragen müssen, weil ich einem Teammitglied beim Umzug helfen muss.


----------



## Pepin (13. April 2005)

das mit dem umziehen scheint auch ein hobby von dir zu sein


----------



## Pepin (13. April 2005)

wer fährt denn morgen noch mit bei määd und mir?


----------



## sibby08 (13. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> wer fährt denn morgen noch mit bei määd und mir?



Würde ja gerne, aber diese Woche ist es noch schlecht (obwohl ich Urlaub habe  ). 
Ich denke mal so ab nächster Woche werde ich mal zu einer Feierabendrunde bei euch aufkreuzen (außer Dienstags), es ist ja mittlerweile lange genug hell. 

Bis bald

Sibby


----------



## lakota (13. April 2005)

edit: so, gerade eben umentschlossen.
ich denke, ich bin morgen dabei.

wenn ihr nicht mit nem 22er-schnitt fahren wollt und nicht allzu viele hm in der strecke drinstecken (muss mich "schonen" für mein turnier am SA, wie könnte es auch anders sein  ), bin ich dabei.


----------



## Handlampe (13. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem umziehen scheint auch ein hobby von dir zu sein



Von mir nicht.....aber leider von meinen Freunden


----------



## Pepin (13. April 2005)

so kann man das auch sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich bewundere gerade die interessante Konstruktion der Tourausschreibungen für Donnerstag. Respekt   

In den nächsten Wochen, wird es dann auf jeden Fall mal klappen, dass ich bei Euch vorbeischaue. Ob das jetzt als Drohung zu verstehen ist, lasse ich einfach mal offen   

Ich hadere aber immer noch mit Euren relativ frühen Anfangsterminen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Pepin (14. April 2005)

@hardy
wie so soll man nicht die möglichkeit bieten gemeinsam von dem einen treffpunkt zum nächsten zu fahren?

ich denke wenn es mal besseres wetter und noch was länger hell ist werde ich auch später starten.


----------



## määd (14. April 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> edit: so, gerade eben umentschlossen.
> ich denke, ich bin morgen dabei.
> 
> wenn ihr nicht mit nem 22er-schnitt fahren wollt und nicht allzu viele hm in der strecke drinstecken (muss mich "schonen" für mein turnier am SA, wie könnte es auch anders sein  ), bin ich dabei.



Es kommt nicht auf den Schnitt sondern auf die Steigung an   
Ich werde dann jetzt mal testen ob ich mit meinen seit vorgestern fehlenden Zähnen noch einigermaßen fahren kann und bin heute serh mit entspannt einverstanden. Nach der Ahrtalexplorertour und Basketball gestern sind die Beine doch etwas schwerer.
Dann freu ich mich mal auf ein hoffentlich trockenes Ründchen


----------



## Pepin (14. April 2005)

wo hast du deine zähne verloren beim biken oder beim basketball?


----------



## määd (14. April 2005)

bin biken.... Zahnkranzzähne (zum Glück)
kannst dir ja mal den tourbericht von Handlampe angucken.... Das war n Spaß


----------



## määd (14. April 2005)

so ein Mist..... Nachdem vorgestern Gegen Ende der Tour meine Schaltung gezickt hat hab ich gedacht sie wäre einfach nur verdreckt oder verstellt was ja bei den Bedingungen kein Wunder gewesen wäre. Rad geputzt, Kette geölt.... Probegefahren....Schaltung springt.... Schaltung versucht einzustellen.... egal was ich mache Kette springt..... Fehler gesucht und gefunden.... meine Kette hat eine Errektion.... also ein steifes Kettenglied. und dieses Ergebnis um 17:10 Uhr. Tolle Wurst.... habe leider nur von Pepin die Nummer gehabt und der scheint sein telefon mal ausnahmsweise nicht dabei zu haben.

! ! ! ! ! ! S O R R Y ! ! ! ! ! !  

Aber da ihr euch ja auskennt seid ihr hoffentlich nicht ganz verloren ohne Guide. Werde mich dann mal auf die Suche nach einer neuen Kette begeben damit vielleicht am WE wieder was drin ist.


----------



## Pepin (14. April 2005)

@määd

doch händy war dabei und habe mailbox abgehört aber leider hatte ich keinen empfang am treffpunkt. Lakota und ich haben dann noch gewartet wegen der anderen anmeldung. aber es kam keiner.


----------



## Pepin (14. April 2005)

Also sind wir kreuz und quer durch die Wahnerheide bis Rösrath dann weiter nach Hasbach und dann wieder in den bekannten Bereich der Wahnerheide rund um Altenrath. Allerdings haben wir hier auch Experimente gemacht und promt in einer Sackgasse gelandet wo wir unsere Mounty's schultern mußten.

*Wir Lakota und Pepin haben es auf 38km mit 280 HM und einem 19km/h Schnitt gebracht.*

Hoffe määd's Bike ist bald wieder einsatzfähig, so das wir dann doch mal den Königsforst kennenlernen.


----------



## määd (14. April 2005)

ja man so ein mist.... da kommt dann auch immer alles zusammen. ich werde dann mal sehen dass mir morgen da ne neue kette drankommt. Mist ich komm ja hier zu nix....bike bike bike...sollte mal lieber wieder mehr für geldbeutel und bildung tun...aber solange das rad noch/wieder fährt *ggg*
und dann bekommen wir irgendwann doch ncoh ne superrunde rechtsvon köln zusammen oder?????? 
Hoffe ihr hattet mehr SPaß als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (14. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> Also sind wir kreuz und quer durch die Wahnerheide bis Rösrath dann weiter nach Hasbach und dann wieder in den bekannten Bereich der Wahnerheide rund um Altenrath. Allerdings haben wir hier auch Experimente gemacht und promt in einer Sackgasse gelandet wo wir unsere Mounty's schultern mußten.
> 
> *Wir Lakota und Pepin haben es auf 38km mit 280 HM und einem 19km/h Schnitt gebracht.*
> 
> Hoffe määd's Bike ist bald wieder einsatzfähig, so das wir dann doch mal den Königsforst kennenlernen.



*grins* für Lakota war das ja nix neues mit Sackgasse und Schultern, sie war ja auch schon mal mit mir unterwegs  .
Bei mir gab es aber noch einen "River jump" als Sondereinlage dazu. 

@Lakota: Du erinnerst Dich noch, oder?

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## rpo35 (14. April 2005)

Nabend,

werde mich auch zu 99% für Kimmy's Tour am 23.4. abmelden und zwar deshalb. Sorry, aber das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen... und ich kann die Family schlecht das ganze WE alleine sitzen lassen...
Vielleicht verschiebt ihr noch einmal...sind ja noch nicht viele eingetragen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Pepin (15. April 2005)

*Hier noch paar Karten und Höhenprofil von gestern * 

Und wer kommt heute mit zu einer lockeren Runde?

@rpo35
schade aber ich denke wir werden dort dann noch mal ne Tour machen.


----------



## Handlampe (15. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> *Hier noch paar Karten und Höhenprofil von gestern *
> 
> Und wer kommt heute mit zu einer lockeren Runde?




Mein Bruda und ich sind dabei. 

Wir werden vorher schon ein wenig ab Siegburg unterwegs sein. 

Gibt es dann vielleicht einen besseren Treffpunkt irgendwo im Wald, damit wir nicht nach Troisdorf müssen?


----------



## Pepin (15. April 2005)

gibt es schon aber das schaffe ich dann nicht zeitig.
17:15 ist für mich schon knapp kalkuliert bis zum treffpunkt.


----------



## määd (15. April 2005)

mist .... ich muss heute körbe werfen. Hab ne neue Kette       
Das ist echt mal der Hammer.... der erste Radladen wollte 40 Euro für ne HG 53 mit Montage und Zeit bis Mittwoch.... Der bike and Skate am Hansaring meinte Kette bekommen die selber nicht so günstig und ne HG 93 (XT-Kette) kostet schon locker 30 Euro (zumindest nett und ansonsten Preise auch ok nur Shimano halt nciht so) und dann hab ich bei BOC 16 Euro und 9 Euro für die Montage bezahlt und alles war in ner halben Stunde fertig und läuft wieder erste Sahne!!!
Also dickes Lob an BOC an der Venloer Str Ecke Gürtel - schnell und günstig und auch noch nett - hätte ich nie gedacht bei so nem riesenladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (15. April 2005)

Dat war ja heute richtig fett mit den Tomburgern. Und heute war alles dabei von geilen Trails-Waldautobahnen- Und die Sandkästen der Wahnerheide.

Naja und mit so Leuten des Team Tomburg war es dann vorbei mit gemüdlicher Abendrunde. Und dann noch zum Abschluß den Downhill am Ziegenberg und im Spicherwald über die Sprungschanzen.

War richtig klasse mit euch. Und die Rückkerh war auch optimal getimed so das meine unterwegs aufgetragenes Make-up bewundert werden konnte   

So zu den Daten:
*Mitradler: Handlampe, Daywalker74, Pepin
ca.400HM, 18,8 km/h auf 33km*

so und wer meldet sich für morgen?


----------



## Handlampe (15. April 2005)

*Von mir auch noch einmal einen herzlichen Dank an unseren Guide Michael:*







*Das er uns seinen Sandkasten gezeigt hat:*





*
....da, wo das Leben noch Ursprünglich ist und teilweise auf den Bäumen stattfindet:*






*Wir hatten sehr viel Spass:*


----------



## Pepin (15. April 2005)

waren das alle bilder oder hast du noch mehr gemacht
wenn ja schicke sie mir bitte an [email protected]


----------



## Handlampe (16. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> waren das alle bilder oder hast du noch mehr gemacht
> wenn ja schicke sie mir bitte an [email protected]



Hab ja nicht Viele gemacht. Sind auch Einige nichts geworden. Den Rest findest du hier


----------



## Pepin (16. April 2005)

da sich keiner gemeldet hat werde ich mich wohl gleich alleine auf den weg machen und die gegend nach neuen wegen erkunden.


----------



## määd (16. April 2005)

sehe ich da nciht rote Pfähle hinter die man sich nciht begeben sollte weil dort Sprengkörper im Boden liegen könnten??????
Naja hier in der Innenstadt liegen auch Bomben und alle fahren drüber


----------



## Pepin (16. April 2005)

so bin wieder zurück von meiner Tour war 5 Stunden unterwegs und habe keine Wahnbachtalspeere gesehen aber dafür das Naaftal kennengelernd und dabei ein paar nette Passagen kennengelernt. allerdings musste ich mein Rad auch öffter mal auf die schulter nehmen. Überall lagen bäume quer, alle sind am holz machen.

*Hier die daten:ca.850HM 63km und ein Schnitt von 16,6km/h*

Bilder kommen noch und ich werde einen trail noch auf meiner Homepage näher beschreiben.


----------



## Pepin (16. April 2005)

So hier nun die versprochenen Bilder


----------



## Kimmi J. (16. April 2005)

Hi Mischa,
fleißig, fleißig. Bin ziemlich eingerostet, da der Außendienst noch einen Tag länger dauerte und ich den zwei Tagen rund 1500 km zurück gelegt habe. Aber ab Montag wird es wieder besser (außer das Wetter  ), sofern es nicht schüttet, bin ich Dienstag wieder dabei.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (16. April 2005)

das ist prima.
nächste woche mi.u.do. muss ich geschäftlich auf tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (16. April 2005)

*Hier die Karten von heute * 

*Hier der Holzbach-Trail *


----------



## Cheng (16. April 2005)

Da können wir ja nur hoffen das nächsten Samstag besseres Wetter am Hasselbachgraben ist.







So hat es heute ausgesehen. Nebel, glitschig, ungemütlich!

Alle anderen Bilder HIER!!! 

@rpo35: Hallo Ralph, schade das Du Dich wieder ausgetragen hast!


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35: Hallo Ralph, schade das Du Dich wieder ausgetragen hast!


Wie gesagt; diese Chance lasse ich mir nicht entgehen. Ich war letztes Jahr bei dem Lauf in Houffalize. Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen, was die Jungs und Mädels drauf haben...
Und der Weg dahin wird sicher auch eine feine Sache !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Pepin (16. April 2005)

bei euch war aber dann noch mehr nebel als hier in spich


----------



## lakota (17. April 2005)

@sibby: natürlich erinnere ich mich noch, wie könnte ich das vergessen 

ich hab einen bekannten wegen der tour in der eifel am SA angesprochen. er meinte, er hätte auf jeden fall interesse und er würde seine kollegen fragen, ob sie nicht auch lust und zeit hätten... sie würden, wenn, dann mit eigenen autos kommen, wie sie ihre räder da reinbekommen wollen, weiß ich nicht, sowas wie dachträger haben sie auch nicht, aber das würde sich schon irgendwie regeln lassen, denke ich.
wie fit die leute sind, weiß ich auch nicht, ich war noch nie mit denen unterwegs, premiere ist wahrscheinlich jetzt am dienstag. von sich selbst sagen sie aber, sie wären ziemlich trainiert... naja, mal gucken. 
wenn sie am SA mitfahren, bin ich auch dabei, ansonsten gönne ich mir mal ein wochenende lang ruhe


----------



## Kimmi J. (17. April 2005)

Hi Mischa,
war heute Abend noch etwas in der Voreifel zwischen Düren und Nideggen unterwegs. Dort kenne ich eine Menge sehr schöner Singletrails, die wir irgendwann mal fahren müssen. Nach einem Kurzbesuch bei Freunden in Nideggen-Rath bin ich downhill Richtung Stausee Obermaubach gefahren und...richtig, es hat mich wieder einmal zerrissen. Zu schnell, Kontrolle verloren, Abflug in die Pampa. An mir ist so gut wie alles heil geblieben, aber mein Bike...  , Schaltwerk verbogen, Kette hin, sch..... Fazit der Tour: 42 km, davon 15 mit weidwundem Rad, 'ne kaputte Hose, ein zerfetztes Trikot, ein Loch im Portemonaie und die Erkenntnis, das man mit zunehmenden Alter vielleicht weiser wird, aber auch deutlich härter aufschlägt.
Naja, dann muß ich morgen erstmal mein Radl reparieren, bevor ich mich wieder in die Hektik des Arbeitslebens stürtze (ich hoffe nur, mein Chef hat Verständnis für die Wichtigkeit meiner Teileeinkäufe und Reparaturarbeiten während der Arbeitszeit)
Grüsse 
Jörg
P.S. ... ich hatte mich ja schon für Dienstag eingetragen...


----------



## Pepin (17. April 2005)

jo wir haben gerade den kino abend bei mir beendet.

frue mich schon auf die eifel endlich mal neuland. obwohl wie ich samstag feststellen mußte es hier auch noch genug neuland für mich gibt.

dann hoffe ich mal das du bis dienstag dein rad hinbekommst


----------



## PacMan (18. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen! Wenn's Wetter passt, wollte ich mich am Samstag auch eurer Tour anschliessen... Ich werde dann zum Treffpunkt in Vossenack kommen.
@Cheng: Kennst du den Treffpunkt? Kann ich dir hinterher fahren?


----------



## Cheng (18. April 2005)

@Pacman: Den Treffpunkt kenne ich nicht  , kannst aber trotzdem hinter mir her fahren!

RS-Hunter und ich werden zusammen fahren, teilen Dir dann noch unseren Treffpunkt mit, wir werden es dann schon finden! 

Zumindest  habe ich Vossenack schon einmal gehört!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (18. April 2005)

Das ist ein Plan nach meinem Geschmack!


----------



## Pepin (19. April 2005)

da wird es heute abend aber wieder eine schlamschlacht  bei dem regen


----------



## Pepin (19. April 2005)

@kimmi

glaube das es heute doch etwas zu naß ist. kannst dich ja bei mir melden falls du doch fahren willst.


----------



## Kimmi J. (19. April 2005)

@Pepin
stimme dir zu, eindeutig zu naß.
CU on weekend
Jörg


----------



## Kimmi J. (19. April 2005)

Hallo,
hier nochmal ein Link zum Treffpunkt in Vossenack.
Schöne Grüsse
Jörg


http://14087.rapidforum.com/area=005&topic=100578730512&reverse=1


----------



## Pepin (19. April 2005)

so habe mein mtb mal entschlammt zumindest grub 

was will man sonst bei dem regen machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (19. April 2005)

Hallo Michael,

Du hättest Dein Rad heute doch einfach nur draußen stehen lassenmüssen, es wäre dann doch automatisch entschlammt worden.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Pepin (19. April 2005)

das hättest du auch früher sagen können


----------



## Pepin (20. April 2005)

so dann sage ich mal bis freitag dann bin ich wieder im lande


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. April 2005)

Hallo @ all
Wie ich sehe nehmen doch die Touren in letzter Zeit zu was mich doch sehr erfreut.   Schließlich sind ja nicht immer die besten Wetterbedingungen gegeben (Typisch Aprilwetter)  . Bitte haltet das so weiter und schreib viel über die Tour hinein bzw. setzt die Fotos hinein. Werde jede Tour mit Begeisterung nachlesen.    
@ Pepin : Bist ja letzte Woche fast vor meiner Haustür vorbeigedüst (Naaftal), und wie ich es deinem Text bzw. Bildern entnehmen kann hat es dir spaß gemacht. Aber das Naaftal heißt eigentlich Naafbachtal aber das nur am Rande.  
@ Kimmi J. : Du hattest ja auch schon mal die Außenbänder am Fußknöchel gerissen . Wurde bei dir operiert ? Und wie lande hast es gedauert bist du wieder im Sattel warst ? Ach ja und hast du heute noch irgendwelche Beschwerden bzw. Einschränkungen wegen des Fußes. Würde mich gerne mal interessieren?


----------



## Kimmi J. (21. April 2005)

@Kettenfresser
Bei mir hat sich nach einer Kernspintomographie herausgestellt, das meine Bänder an einem Fuß schon seit meiner Kinderheit abgerissen waren, an dem anderen war zum Unfallzeitpunkt nur noch eines intakt ,das dann auch gerissen ist. Im Laufe der Jahre hat sich meine Fußmuskulatur wohl so ausgeprägt, das sie die Rolle der Bänder ersatzweise übernommen hat. Ich habe dann zusammen mit meinem Arzt entschieden, mich nicht operieren zu lassen.
Zur Historie ist zu sagen, das die ersten Abrisse (die damals als solche nicht erkannt wurden) über 30 Jahre zurückliegen, ich muß so 8-10 Jahre alt gewesen sein. Ich habe dann jahrelang aktiv Basketball und Volleyball gespielt, ohne das ich besondere Probleme mit den Fußgelenken hatte. Natürlich hatte ich immer einen Hang, mit den Füßen umzuknicken, was sich in der Zeit, als ich wenig Sport betrieben habe, etwas verstärkt hat. Der letzte Unfall ist jetzt 4 Jahre her und ich habe mich wie gesagt nicht operieren lassen. Ich hatte ca. 2 Monate heftige Probleme, hab aber nach 4 Monaten wieder Beachvolleyball gespielt, allerdings mit einer Air-Cust-Schiene, diese benutze ich auch heute noch präventiv, wenn ich diese gelenkintensive Sportart betreibe. Das Montainbiken betreibe ich jetzt intensiv seit 3 Jahren, ich habe keine Probleme mit den Fußgelenken. Im Gegenteil, die Stabilität der Gelenke hat deutlich zugenommen, der Hang zum umknicken hat sich deutlich verringert. Die einzig Einschränkung ist, ich gehe seit dem letzten Unfall nicht mehr Laufen (hat mir aber eh nie Spaß gemacht).
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (21. April 2005)

bin wieder da und frage wer morgen mitradelt


----------



## Kimmi J. (21. April 2005)

@Pepin
Hi Mischa,
ich nicht. Radle morgen zur Arbeit und häng noch eine kleine Runde hintendrann. Ansonsten ist Garten, einkaufen, Fahrradträger montieren usw angesagt. Bin Samstagmorgen 08:00 bei dir zu Hause,ok?
@Lakota
Hi Lakota,
wie schaut's mir dir? Fährst du mit deinen Leuten oder mit uns oder machst du dir einen Faulen  
@Cheng
Hi Cheng,
hab dir mal meine Handynr. geschickt
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (21. April 2005)

@kimmi
ist ok freu mich schon


----------



## lakota (21. April 2005)

also ich... *räusper* *hust*... fahre nicht mit.
mit allergrößter wahrscheinlichkeit mache ich mit "meinen"  leuten ne "einweihungstour"... die sind dieses jahr erst 1 mal gefahren 
bin mal gespannt, was die so drauf haben 

wünsche euch auf jeden fall viel spaß und schönes wetter


----------



## Kimmi J. (22. April 2005)

@Lakota
schade, schade, dann ein anderes Mal  
Wir werden dir berichten, was du verpaßt hast  
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (22. April 2005)

@lakota

ich auch sagen muß schade schade schade.
werde bilder und so machen. dann kannste sehen wie es war und dir das beim nächsten mal anders überlegen


----------



## Pepin (22. April 2005)

da sich keiner für heute angemeldet hat werde ich die heutige tour rausnehmen.

und sage dann mal wir sehen und samstag in der eifel


----------



## PacMan (22. April 2005)

Hallo!
Ich wollte nur sagen, dass Cheng, RS-Hunter und ich morgen mitfahren! Cheng kommt im Moment nicht in's Netz. Aber ich denke, wir werden uns morgen schon finden. Wir sind dann um 9:30 in Vossenack.


----------



## Pepin (22. April 2005)

prima habe mich heute schon mal mit den radlerfruen.den warmgefahren 76km mit dem rennrad und 2 weizen als absacker an der groov in zündorf.

freu mich auf morgen


----------



## Pepin (23. April 2005)

Heute mal zuerst die bilder von der eifel-tour

*Die Bilder * 

War super geil mit euch

*RC-Hunter, Pacman, Cheng, Pepin und unserm Guide Kimmi J.

ca.1200 HM; 71,6km; 16,4km/h*

Freu mich schon auf die anderen bilder wäre klasse wenn ihr mir sie noch zusenden könntet damit ich sie mit in das album kopieren kann.


----------



## Kimmi J. (23. April 2005)

Jepp, schließe mich Pepin an, war 'ne klasse Tour mit netten Leuten.  
Morgen oder Montag mehr, geh jetzt in die Waagerechte.
Grüsse 
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (23. April 2005)

da bin ich schon lange und habe schon nudeln getankt und lecker reisdorf.
und morgen gehts aufs rennrad mal sehen wie ich das schafe


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ja gestern am Sonnabend keine Tour bei den Hennefern und Spichern angekündigt war und ich es nicht geschafft habe selber eine anzukündigen, bin ich schnell mal ins Ahrtal nach BAD BODENDORF zum Rotweinwanderweg gefahren. Die ersten 20 km waren nicht prickelnd (Siegburg-SÜDBRÜCKE-Gut Annaberg). Ab KOTTENFORST wurde die Strecke interessanter, Natur pur. Gesamtentfernung 89 km ca. 500 HHM und ein Durchschnitt von 18,3 km/h. Die Rückfahrt linksrheinisch auf dem Radweg. Ist am Wochenende nicht zu raten. Ich wurde von Joggern angemacht. Ich sollte doch gefälligst einen Weg weiter oben fahren, der wäre ja für die Radfahrer. Sie hatten nur nicht geschnallt, dass sie auf dem falschen Weg gelaufen sind. War aber die Ausnahme.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## lakota (24. April 2005)

na 
ich werde mir die fotos später mal anschauen... dann kann ich auch sicher beurteilen, ob ich was verpasst habe oder nicht 

war gestern mit meienr neuen gruppe unterwegs... also eigentlich sollten so 3-4 leute mitkommen, letzten endes war es aber nur einer, weil alle anderen plötzlich keine zeit hatten... egal 
sehr nette gesellschaft (kannte meinen mitfahrer ja schon vom badminton ist in meinem verein), ne nette strecke und ich bin stolz auf mich 
1.) hinke ich ihm konditionstechnisch kein stück hinterher, ich war sogar teilweise besser als er, musste bergauf kein einziges mal absteigen 
2.) bin ich auch bergab (ihr wisst ja mittlerweile, dass ich da seit nem bestimmten ereignis ziemlich vorsichtig bin) IMMER gefahren, habe nicht geschoben und
3.) war ich auf dem ho-chi-minh auch wesentlich besser unterwegs, als sonst 
lag vllt an meinem mitfahrer 

dann hab ich auf dem nach-hause-weg noch hinter den teichen im lohmarer wald nen kleinen "trail" gesucht, den ich letztes jahr im praktikum gesehen hatte... hab mich natürlich erst total verfahren, auf einmal hörte der weg mitten im gestrüpp auf... letzten endes hab ich den "trail" aber doch noch gefunden... weiß jetz aber, dass er eindeutig viel zu kurz ist, als dass er sich lohne würde... eigentlich kann man das noch nichtmal trail nennen...
egal.

bei mir waren's so ca. 40 km mit nem schnitt von 19 km/h, wen's interessiert 

nachher bin ich natürlich noch n bisschen posen gefahren 

naja, bis demnächst mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (24. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ...*RC-Hunter, Pacman, Cheng, Pepin und unserm Guide Kimmi J.
> 
> ca.1200 HM; 71,6km; 16,4km/h*...



Auch mir hat es gestern sehr viel Spaß gemacht, teilweise mal wieder Altes aber auch Neues zu sehen.

*Tourbericht:*
Gestern trafen sich drei der Omerbacher mit zwei angereisten Troisdorf/Spichern um bei schönstem Wetter eine Eifel-Highlight-Tour unter die schwarzen Stollen zu nehmen. Treffpunkt war der Ehrenfriedhof in Vossenack. Nachdem man sich bekannt gemacht hatte, wurde direkt hinterm Gymnasium der legendäre Oberstufenpfad nach Simonskall hinunter gefahren. Anschließend ging es auf der anderen Seite wieder steil bergan, um Richtung Kallerbrück zufahren. Leider verpasste unser Guide Kimmi J. einen Abzweig und musste bereits nach kurzer Zeit bekennen, sich verfahren zu haben. So entschloss man sich gemeinsam einen fast nicht fahrbaren Anstieg hinauf zu nehmen um danach festzustellen, die Strasse von Kallerbrück nach Rollesbroich zu queren. Anfangs über einen Feldweg, um dann auf eine große Wiese zu gelangen, wo ein Reh erstaunt den bunten Bikern entgegensah. Schnell verschwand es dann im Dickicht. Die fünf unerschrockenen MTBler mussten nun schweres Gelände bezwingen, um wieder auf den rechten Weg zur Kalltalsperre zu gelangen. Von nun an sollte die Tour in geordneten Bahnen verlaufen. Hinauf zum Jägerhaus und den Ausblick über die Aachener Region zu bewundern. Nun freute man sich nach der Abfahrt auf den Hasselbachgraben abzubiegen. Nach letzter Woche (Nebel, nasse Wurzeln etc.) war er diesmal wesentlich besser befahrbar. Kimmi J. zeigte den restlichen Bikern sein Können des Fallens, aber leider nicht sich gekonnt im Hasselbach abzurollen   . Auf halber Strecke stoppte die Fahrer eine Reifenpanne bei Pacman. Mit gekonnten Handgriffen wechselte man den Schlauch. Nachdem der HBG verlassen war, fuhr man zum Schlehbachgraben bis zum Wildgehege. Durchs Hohe Venn gelangte man schliesslich nach Konzen. In Imgenbroich konnte man nicht den Verführungen der Eisdiele widerstehen. Gestärkt mit Eis oder belegten Brötchen und Nachschub an Getränken ging es hinab ins Belgenbachtal. Im Tal vor Widdau ließen Baumfäller die geplante Route nicht weiter verfolgen, so dass man erst über die Straße und dann über Feldwege bis nach Hammer fuhr. Hinter Hammer verließ man wieder befestigte Wege und folgte dem Verlauf der Rur. Weitere ursprüngliche Eifelwaldwege endeten dann auf einer Asphaltstrasse bis nach Simmerath. Zwischenzeitlich war der strahlendblaue Himmel durch eine geschlossene Wolkendecke verdeckt. Nun begann es auch noch zu schauern. So entschloss man sich die Runde abzukürzen und folgte in Rollesbroich anfangs einer Seitenstrasse, um dann in einer mit Schieferstein gespickten Abfahrt wieder an der Staumauer Kall anzukommen. Hier folgte man nun den direkten Waldwegen bis nach Simonskall. Durchquerte den Ort und startete dann die letzte Auffahrt bis nach Vossenack hinauf und die letzten Meter bis zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.

Alles in allem eine gelungene Runde durch die Nordeifel. Gerne trifft man sich wieder um gemeinsam alte und neue Wege zu erkundschaften.


----------



## Kimmi J. (24. April 2005)

@RS-Hunter
Schöner Bericht, dem nichts hinzuzufügen ist, außer, das der Tour-Guide doch konditionell stark hinterher hinkte und dies mit Mut und gelegentlichen Stunteinlagen auszugleichen versuchte  , immerhin habe ich dieses Mal den Hasselbach trocken bewältigt  .
Für mich war es sehr schön, mal wieder in der alten Heimat zu touren, zumal sich der Wettergott anfänglich von seiner besten Seite zeigte und die Eifel in ihrer  herben Schönheit erstrahlen ließ. Ich denke, das werden wir in ein paar Wochen in Form einer Trailtour zwischen Düren, Nideggen, Kleinhau und
Wehebachtalsperre nochmal wiederholen.
Solltet ihr Lust und Laune verspüren, mal die hiesige Rheinseite zu erkunden, so seit ihr herzlich eingeladen.
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (24. April 2005)

tourberichte werde ich dann auf meine seite übernehmen.

komme gerade von der rennrad touir nach düren zurück dich ich mit ach und krach geschaft habe.110km mit einem schnitt von 27,7.
werde nächste woche nur die gemüdliche radtour der Radlerfruen.de am mitwoch mitfahren.
wenn jeman lust zu einer gemüdlichen geselligen tour hat kann sich ja melden von spich nach zündorf etwas am rhein vorbei und zurück bei gutem wetter noch ein weizen an der groov.


----------



## PacMan (24. April 2005)

Mein Computer läuft (offensichtlich) im Moment wieder, aber ich hatte noch keine Gelegenheit, die Fotos zu sortieren. Sobald ich das schaffe, schick ich euch die besten Bilder. (Alle würden mit meinem 56k zu lange dauern)
Zur Tour kann ich nur sagen: Super!


----------



## Pepin (24. April 2005)

mach dir keinen stress


----------



## Pepin (25. April 2005)

Hier noch mal alles Zusammen "Die Tour vom Samstag"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (25. April 2005)

Kann mich leider erst jetzt melden, mein Router war defekt.

Muß mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, viel Spaß und eine klasse Tour. Schön immer mal wieder neue Leute kennen zu lernen.

Hier noch meine Bilder! 

Wie am Samstag schon besprochen, fahren wir fast jeden Samstag gegen 14:00 Uhr. Also Thread MTB-Treff-Am Omerbach beobachten und mal wieder vorbeikommen! Wir wollen aber auch zu Euch!


----------



## Pepin (25. April 2005)

klasse bilder
besonders die von der downhill rutsche 

habe die bilder schon ins album übernommen. danke!


----------



## Pepin (26. April 2005)

*Die nächste Tour Dienstag *


----------



## Kimmi J. (26. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> *Die nächste Tour Dienstag *


???
Bin ein working class hero
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Derk (26. April 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> ???
> Bin ein working class hero
> Gruß
> Jörg



Tja, Pepin hat Urlaub genommen nicht nur am Freitag in der ersten Maiwoche, oder ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Pepin (26. April 2005)

jepp so ist es wer hat denn sonst noch urlaub in der ersten maiwoche


----------



## Kimmi J. (26. April 2005)

Hi Mischa,

hab mal gefragt wg kurzfristigen Urlaub, hab auch eine eindeutige Antwort bekommen,   
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Derk (26. April 2005)

Ich wollte mir auch zumindest einen Tag Urlaub nehmen  für eine Tour durch das Baybachtal und durch das Ehrbachtal im Hunsrück. Andererseits habe ich aber meiner Frau versprochen,  ab 2. Mai  o h n e  U n t e r b r e c h u n g  durch zeitaufwändige Radtouren im Garten einen Teich anzulegen.

Radurlaub nehme ich mir daher erst im Verlauf des späten Mai (am 2. langen Wochende mit einer Tourdurch die Eifel nach Trier mit meinem Sohn).

Hoffentlich werde ich aber schon früher fertig.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Pepin (26. April 2005)

so ist das halt immer mit den urlauben 

man weis nie ob und wann man ihn bekommt


----------



## Spot (28. April 2005)

hi lakota (du kleiner Badm!ntenstar   ) und es sein auch alle rad-fans gegrÃ¼Ãt

da ich bis jetzt Sachen fÃ¼r die Uni machen musste, dachte ich mir, schau ich doch einfach mal hier rein und schau mal was du so alles geschrieben hast, und was muss ich zu meinem ersetzen feststellen.....

*du untertreibst ja maÃlos*  

du warst nicht nur teilweise besser als ich, sondern die ganze tour lang. ey ich habe mich ja die ganze zeit nur hinter dich geklemmt und habe gekÃ¤mpft wie ein stier, dass du nicht auf mich warten musst   . ok konditionell bin ich ja eigentlich schon sehr fitt, aber ich bin dein atem raubendes tempo halt von meinen leuten nicht gewohnt. wir dÃ¼sen halt immer so etwas von einem DH zum anderen.

ja du kannst echt stolz auf dich sein, du bist sogar da runter gefahren wo ich eigentlich gedacht hÃ¤tte, dass du absteigen wÃ¼rdest.  als du unten warst, meintest du nur "furz trocken" (entschuldigt meine ausdrucks weise, mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen, denn es ist spÃ¤t und mein kopf raucht), ach war das lÃ¤psch.

zum ho-chi-minh: was soll denn jetzt heisen:

"war ich auf dem ho-chi-minh auch wesentlich besser unterwegs, als sonst 
lag vllt an meinem mitfahrer"

wieso soll das denn bitte am mitfahrer gelegen haben? ich habe dir doch keine peitschen  hiebe angedroht, damit du Ã¼berall lang fÃ¤hrst (oder habe ich doch 
 â¦.nein ich doch net)

jedenfalls hast du mich ganzschÃ¶n gefordert und du weis ja was ich nachher noch essen musste damit ich nicht tot umfalle   
aber ich wÃ¼rde gerne wieder mit dir fahren, es sei denn, ich bin dir zu schwach   


und natÃ¼rlich wÃ¼rde ich mich freuen mit dem Spich-treff ein paar Km zu bezwingen 

Euer Spoty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (29. April 2005)

hallo liebe freunde des spicher mtb treffs

werde vorraussichtlich nächste woche eine tour nach frankfurt oder weiter nach nürnberg machen. daher werde ich wohl erst wieder in der KW19 eine tour ausschreiben.


----------



## Derk (29. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> hallo liebe freunde des spicher mtb treffs
> 
> werde vorraussichtlich nächste woche eine tour nach frankfurt oder weiter nach nürnberg machen. daher werde ich wohl erst wieder in der KW19 eine tour ausschreiben.




Gute  Reise
Gruß
Derk


----------



## lakota (29. April 2005)

Spot schrieb:
			
		

> ...


na spot, kennen wir uns? 
wenn du meinst, ich würde maßlos untertreiben, dann fühle ich mich ja schon n bisschen geehrt 
wie du drauf warst hab ich ja die meiste zeit nicht wirklich mitbekommen, warst ja immer hinter mir 

und von wegen "furz trocken"... ich hätt ja auch gedacht, dass ich da absteige... aber irgendwann war mir das quietschen meiner bremsen schon egal und da ich den sattel ausnahmsweise mal (auf deine empfehlung hin  ) runtergemacht habe, ging es auch...

und aufm ho-chi-minh war ich echt besser unterwegs als sonst... 
war halt motiviert und wollte mir vor allem keine blöße vor dir leisten 

wenn's nach mir geht, dann fahrn wir noch gaaaanz oft zusammen 
von dir kann ich mir technisch noch so einiges abgucken... 

dann also mal bis heute abend bzw morgen früh!


----------



## Stevens-S4comp. (29. April 2005)

hey, komme von der hütte und fahre auch gerne Mtb.. fahre meist  dur die heide  nach atenraht und dan durch den spicherwalt zurück... bin noch anfänger ... suche ein par leutz mit den man fahren kan ... kannst dich ja mal melde vielleicht wirds ja was..


----------



## Stevens-S4comp. (29. April 2005)

hey, komme von der hütte und fahre auch gerne Mtb.. fahre meist  dur die heide  nach atenraht und dan durch den spicherwalt zurück... bin noch anfänger ... suche ein par leutz mit den man fahren kan ... kannst dich ja mal melde vielleicht wirds ja was..


----------



## PacMan (29. April 2005)

Hallöchen!
Hab endlich die Fotos  vom letzten Samstag in mein Album hochgeladen. Dummerweise hat das nicht ganz so geklappt, wie ich wollte. Deswegen sind jetzt nur fünf in dem eigens dafür angelegtem Album. Der Rest fliegt noch auf der obersten Ebene rum. Ich hab noch nicht rausgefunden, wie ich die wieder verschieben kann. Also müsst ihr euch so durchkämpfen...


----------



## Pepin (29. April 2005)

hast du keine von unterwegs?

die ich gesehen habe sind aber gut


----------



## Pepin (29. April 2005)

Stevens-S4comp. schrieb:
			
		

> hey, komme von der hütte und fahre auch gerne Mtb.. fahre meist  dur die heide  nach atenraht und dan durch den spicherwalt zurück... bin noch anfänger ... suche ein par leutz mit den man fahren kan ... kannst dich ja mal melde vielleicht wirds ja was..



na dann hoffe ich das du mal mit kommst vielleicht kennst du noch neue wege in der heide. danke aber auch das wir dir was neues zeigen können


----------



## PacMan (29. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> hast du keine von unterwegs?


Die meisten sind doch von unterwegs!?! Wie gesagt: das Hochladen hab ich nicht so gut hinbekommen, deswegen sind die nicht alle in dem Album gelandet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (30. April 2005)

das ist schade vielleicht müssen wir dann mal cd-tausch machen


----------



## Pepin (30. April 2005)

habe mal wieder für nach meinem urlaub zwei Abendtouren eingetragen.

wenn ihr euch auch für anderes radeln begeistert schaut doch mal bei den radlerfruenden vorbei


----------



## Spot (30. April 2005)

schöne grüsse aus der siegburger Heide! war echt eine lustige tour heute, bis auf das wir mal eine etwas unser rad tragen mussten. und das wir wieder einmal Putzkolonne auf dem  ho-chi-minh weg spielen mussten.

also ich hoffe wieder wiederholen das mal wieder

gruß
Spoty


----------



## Kimmi J. (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
jau, kann Spot nur beipflichten, schöne Tour mit netten Leuten, hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Wir sind zu Sechst am Morgen in Heide Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre gestartet. Im Laufe der Tour mußten wir feststellen, das die Trails in Ufernähe durch Baumfällarbeiten unpassierbar waren, so das wir auf die Hauptwege ausweichen mußten. Nach ungefähr der Hälfte der Tour verabschiedeten sich zwei  Radlerkollegen in Richtung Heimat, die verbliebenen Vier umrundeten die Talsperre, zurück zum Ausgangspunkt Heide. Dort verabschiedete sich Udo1 in Richtung Heimat. Lakota ,Spot und ich beschlossen zum Abschluß noch den Ho-Chi-Minh zu fahren. Dort mußten wir leider feststellen, das der HCM leider über große Strecken mit Hindernissen versperrt war. Lakota und Spot betätigten sich in erster Linie als Räumkommando   während ich dies gelassen fotographisch dokumentierte  . Spaß beseite, war schon ganz schön ärgerlich, teilweise auch nicht ganz ungefährlich, wie z.B. Hindernisse im Einsprungbereich der Sandabfahrt. Am Ende des HCM's trennten wir uns dann, Lakota und Spot in  Richtung Heide und Siegburg, ich fuhr weiter über die Wahner Heide nach Urbach, wo ich dann am Ende 78 km und eine Schnitt von 15,2 km/h auf dem Tacho hatte.
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Mai 2005)

Die Freiräumaktion habt ihr wirkich bestens gehandhabt!!! Freie Fahrt für meinen Trupp am Nachmittag über den HCM und im folgenden Lohmarer Wald/Siegburg/Kaldauen/Hennef bei einer Gesamtlänge von zivilen *35km* und einem Schnitt von lockeren *Mach 1* ! 
Nochmals Danke an lakota und Spot!!


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

für alle die noch nicht wissen, was sie zu Himmelfahrt machen wollen, habe ich eine Tour eingestellt.
Ganztagstour SIEGBURG- Radioteleskop EFFELSBERG- zurück durch das AHRTAL bis DERNAU. Von dort entweder 42 km bis SIEGBURG oder weiter bis KRIPP/LINZ weiter durchs SIEBENGEBIRGE bis SIEGBURG. Oder ab DERNAU mit dem Zug zurück. Die Gesamtstrecke über DERNAU nach SIEGBURG beträgt 115 km.
START: 08.00 UHR Siegbrücke BUISDORF

Udo1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spot (1. Mai 2005)

also mich freuts wenn wir euch eine schöne tour durch den HCM beschehrt haben   

war eine ganz schön anstregende sache, das aufräumen! lag echt verdammt viel im weg   aber wir haben es gerne gemacht

Spoty


----------



## Pepin (2. Mai 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> jau, kann Spot nur beipflichten, schöne Tour mit netten Leuten, hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Wir sind zu Sechst am Morgen in Heide Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre gestartet. Im Laufe der Tour mußten wir feststellen, das die Trails in Ufernähe durch Baumfällarbeiten unpassierbar waren, so das wir auf die Hauptwege ausweichen mußten. Nach ungefähr der Hälfte der Tour verabschiedeten sich zwei  Radlerkollegen in Richtung Heimat, die verbliebenen Vier umrundeten die Talsperre, zurück zum Ausgangspunkt Heide. Dort verabschiedete sich Udo1 in Richtung Heimat. Lakota ,Spot und ich beschlossen zum Abschluß noch den Ho-Chi-Minh zu fahren. Dort mußten wir leider feststellen, das der HCM leider über große Strecken mit Hindernissen versperrt war. Lakota und Spot betätigten sich in erster Linie als Räumkommando   während ich dies gelassen fotographisch dokumentierte  . Spaß beseite, war schon ganz schön ärgerlich, teilweise auch nicht ganz ungefährlich, wie z.B. Hindernisse im Einsprungbereich der Sandabfahrt. Am Ende des HCM's trennten wir uns dann, Lakota und Spot in  Richtung Heide und Siegburg, ich fuhr weiter über die Wahner Heide nach Urbach, wo ich dann am Ende 78 km und eine Schnitt von 15,2 km/h auf dem Tacho hatte.
> Grüsse
> Jörg



na dann muß ich das ja mal nächste woche bei einer anstehenden AWT begutachten .

und wo sind die gemachten bilder?


----------



## lakota (2. Mai 2005)

na 
sry, aber ich konnte mich nicht früher melden... 
ich bedanke mich dann auch noch mal "nachträglich" bei unserem guide udo1 (und ich sag es nochmal: wenn wir andersrum um die talsperre gefahren wären, hätte ich den weg gewusst  ) und natürlich bei allen anderen für die nette gesellschaft 
vllt sehn wir uns ja demnächst mal wieder!


----------



## Pepin (2. Mai 2005)

und ich hoffe das ich bei der nächsten wahnbachsperren tour auch mal dabei bin mit euch netten leuten.


----------



## Pepin (4. Mai 2005)

Schöne Grüße aus Bad Soden

es waren ca.245km und 1900 Höhenmeter in 2 Tagen.

dann sagen ich mal bis nächste woche


----------



## Pepin (7. Mai 2005)

so bin auch wieder im Land habe in den letzten 5 Tagen 460km und 3500Höhenmeter zurückgelegt. Hoffe das ich am Dienstag fit genug für die nächste wahnerheide tour bin.


----------



## mtb309 (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo an alle Troisdorfer und Spicher,

nach längerer Abstinenz bin ich jetzt wieder aktiv und hätte Lust auf eine etwas umfangreichere Tour in Begleitung einger netter Leute. 


Mein Plan sieht in groben Zügen wie folgt aus:
Termin: Pfingstmontag, (bei halbwegs gescheitem Wetter - ansonsten wird verschoben)
Treffpunkt:Troisdorf Bahnhof 
dann
Fahrt mit dem Nahverkehrszug nach Eitorf
Tour über die Sieghöhen und Wahnbachtalsperre nach Troisdorf zurück
Ziel: MTB-Treff Spich
Länge der Strecke: ca. 50 km
Höhenmeter: ca. 900
Schwierigkeit: mittel (und meine Kondition)
Nebenbedingung: möglichst wenig Asphalt - möglichst viel Spaß haben​
Der langsamste sollte das Tempo bestimmen und ich werde mir Mühe geben, möglichst viele Singletrails unterwegs mitzunehmen.

Skizzen mit dem Streckenverlauf und dem Höhenprofil habe ich in mein Fotoalbum gestellt 

Bevor ich die Tour offiziell ausschreibe, wollte ich mal hören, was ihr so drüber denkt.

Bis bald


----------



## Pepin (8. Mai 2005)

da habe ich schon bei den radlerfründen folgende Tour geplant:

6 Seen-Tour durch die Ville


----------



## Pepin (9. Mai 2005)

will den morgen jemand mit biken?


----------



## mtb309 (9. Mai 2005)

> will den morgen jemand mit biken?



hallo Micha,
ich will schon ganz gerne morgen mit dir durch die WH usw. biken, aber 17:15 ist mir eindeutig zu früh, das schaffe ich aus beruflichen Gründen leider nicht.   

Würdest du denn evtl. auch um 18:15 oder 18:30 fahren wollen. Das klappt normalerweise ganz gut bei mir. Inzwischen ist es ja schon länger hell und wir hätten dann immer noch 2,5 - 3 Stunden Licht.  

Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJohny (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo Pepin,

ich habe mir auch mal wieder vorgenommen mitzufahren.  
Mir passt jedoch 17.15 Uhr.
Also mal sehen ...  

Gruß vom Johny


----------



## Udo1 (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo Pepin,

wenn es bei 17.15 Uhr bleibt, bin ich dabei.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Pepin (10. Mai 2005)

klar bleibt das so

da mir noch die letzte woche in den beinen steckt, werden wir wohl langsam fahren und ein bissel durch die wahner heide tuckern

@mtb309 werde demnächst was später ausschreiben aber heute gehts bei mir leider nicht anders. *tröst*


----------



## mtb309 (10. Mai 2005)

@ pepin
wir schaffen das schon noch, mal wieder eine gemeinsame tour zu unternehmen. Ich freue mich jedenfalls drauf. Vielleicht kreuzen sich ja unsere Wege heute sogar.

@ all
falls irgend jemand heute nach 18:00 Uhr eine Runde drehen möchte, kann er sich ja noch melden. Ich werde jedenfalls fahren.

viele Grüße


----------



## Kimmi J. (10. Mai 2005)

Hi,
sorry, war die letzten Tage offline, da mein Rechner keine Lust hatte mit mir zu reden. Außerdem habe ich mir eine fette Grippe eingefangen, so das ich ein paar Tage das Bett hüten mußte. Denke nächste Woche werde ich wieder mitfahren.
Grüsse 
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (10. Mai 2005)

na dann wünsche ich dir und deinem Rechner gute Besserung


----------



## Pepin (10. Mai 2005)

war doch heute ne schön e gemüdliche runde mit udo.

hatten zwar noch ne begegnung mit dem försterich.
der wolte uns dann über die zerstörungskraft der stollenreifen aufklären.

wir haben ihn einfach redenlassen.


----------



## mtb309 (11. Mai 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> hatten zwar noch ne begegnung mit dem försterich.
> der wolte uns dann über die zerstörungskraft der stollenreifen aufklären.



Hi Micha, habe es gestern dann auch noch geschafft eine gemütliche Runde 35 km / 400hm zu fahren und hatte ebenfalls Försterkontakt. Allerdings waren die Jungs recht massiv unterwegs:
erst sind mir zwei in Uniform mit Hunden begegnet, die mir zuriefen, dass man auf dem Weg, wo ich gerade unterwegs war, nicht fahren dürfte... (habe zurückgerufen, dass es nicht wieder vorkäme, dann wars ok)

Danach kam mir ein Geländewagen von der Forstbehörde entgegen, das war aber auf der Panzerstraße, da konnte er wirklich nicht meckern.

Schließlich, als ich gerade aus einem kleinen Waldweg auf den Hauptweg abbog, hat mich noch der Oberforstdirektor mit seinem Range-Rover persönlich angehalten und mir 15 Minuten das gleiche wie euch erklärt (Stollenreifen, Waldboden, Schäden über die nächsten 40 Jahre ... blah blah ... dass da im letzten Jahr noch die Belgier mit Panzern und LKW fuhren, hat er nicht erwähnt.) 
Habe gesagt dass ich das nicht wußte und es nicht wieder vorkommen wird.
Das massive Aufgebot an Personal war um ca. 21:00 Uhr um den Telegrafenberg versammelt. 

Wo und wann habt Ihr ihn denn getroffen?

Fazit: In der Wahner-Heide wirds für uns Biker künftig wohl eng werden.

mit sportlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Pepin (11. Mai 2005)

das war der mit dem rover und dem langen gelaber.

und der faselte was von roten pfälen vielleicht solten wir mal an den trail neue pfäle einhauen dann dürfen wir dort auch fahren *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2005)

mtb309 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha, habe es gestern dann auch noch geschafft eine gemütliche Runde 35 km / 400hm zu fahren und hatte ebenfalls Försterkontakt. Allerdings waren die Jungs recht massiv unterwegs:
> erst sind mir zwei in Uniform mit Hunden begegnet, die mir zuriefen, dass man auf dem Weg, wo ich gerade unterwegs war, nicht fahren dürfte... (habe zurückgerufen, dass es nicht wieder vorkäme, dann wars ok)
> 
> Danach kam mir ein Geländewagen von der Forstbehörde entgegen, das war aber auf der Panzerstraße, da konnte er wirklich nicht meckern.
> ...


 
Und ich wurde 'ausgelacht', als ich im http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=96684 (*Pressemitteilungen Nationalpark (Nord)Eifel ) *auf die Entwicklung hinwies.

Und da weite Teile der Wahner Heide als Schutzgebiete ausgewiesen sind, ist Diskutieren zwecklos. Die Jungs in Grün schauen sich unser Treiben (Aktivitäten werden in der trockeneren Zeit ja eher zunehmen) noch eine Zeit lang an, und wenn sie dann meinen bzw. feststellen, dass zuviele Biker ausserhalb der markierten Wege fahren, wirds ungemütlich. Einige dickere Bäume kreuz und quer über bevorzugte Wege und Trails gefällt, und die Lust der Biker erlahmt schlagartig. Denn über und um Baumkronen ggf. durch Brombeersträucher herum machts keinen Spass. Dann noch den einen oder anderen Biker am besten pressewirksam auf einem verbotenen Trail gestellt und eine Knolle wg. Ordnungswidrigkeit aufgebrummt.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich wurde 'ausgelacht', als ich im http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=96684 (*Pressemitteilungen Nationalpark (Nord)Eifel ) *auf die Entwicklung hinwies.
> 
> Und da weite Teile der Wahner Heide als Schutzgebiete ausgewiesen sind, ist Diskutieren zwecklos. Die Jungs in Grün schauen sich unser Treiben (Aktivitäten werden in der trockeneren Zeit ja eher zunehmen) noch eine Zeit lang an, und wenn sie dann meinen bzw. feststellen, dass zuviele Biker ausserhalb der markierten Wege fahren, wirds ungemütlich. Einige dickere Bäume kreuz und quer über bevorzugte Wege und Trails gefällt, und die Lust der Biker erlahmt schlagartig. Denn über und um Baumkronen ggf. durch Brombeersträucher herum machts keinen Spass. Dann noch den einen oder anderen Biker am besten pressewirksam auf einem verbotenen Trail gestellt und eine Knolle wg. Ordnungswidrigkeit aufgebrummt.
> 
> VG Martin


 
Weitere Infos auf www.wahner-heide.de.

Und es sieht nicht gut aus. Kleines Zitat von der Website:

*Vorsätzliche oder fahrlässige Verstöße gegen die im Landschaftsplan verankerten Verbotsvorschriften in den Schutzgebieten können mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 50.000,-  geahndet werden.*

VG Martin

PS: Wollte die Karten als Anhänge laden. Sind leider zu groß. Und im Fotoalbum werden .pdf-Dateien nicht unterstützt, daher folgen jetzt die URLs zum Download:

Karte der Wahner Heide mit Gebieten des Rheinisch Bergischen Kreises und der Stadt Köln

http://www.rbk-online.de/downloads/WH-Karte-GL-K.pdf

Karte der Wahner Heide mit Gebieten des Rhein-Sieg Kreises

http://www.rbk-online.de/downloads/KarteSU.pdf


----------



## Udo1 (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Pepin,

die gestrige Runde hat Spaß gemacht. Heute hatte ich keine Begegnung mit der Forstbehörde. Richtung WINDECK in der Nutscheid scheinen sie nicht so stark aufzutreten wie in der Wahner Heide. Dafür hatte ich heute aber 4 x Platten und immer hinten. Die Pumpe gab ihren Geist auf. Zum Glück brauchte ich nicht lange zu schieben. Am Waldesrand waren immer hilfreiche Anwohner die einem einsamen Biker hilfreich mit einer Luftpumpe unterstützten.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Pepin (11. Mai 2005)

unsere gemüdliche trekking rad tour am rhein war auch schön.

@udo hast du noch die gps-daten von gestern?


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo Pepin,

hier das gewünschte Overlay. Leider nicht am Stück. Die Akkus versagten in der Mitte und am Ende ihren Dienst.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Pepin (13. Mai 2005)

danke dir udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (17. Mai 2005)

wer ist denn donnerstag dabei?


----------



## Udo1 (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo Pepin,

morgen fahre ich an die Küste, 12 Tage ausspannen. Ab Anfang Juni könnte es wieder klappen.

gruß Udo


----------



## määd (18. Mai 2005)

muss mal schauen aber morgen klingt gut. ICh war am Sonntag in der Heide unterwegs und hab nur einen Waldmensch mit hund gesehen... in der nähe von so nem militärding wo ich erst ganz  brav den Weg gefahren bin und plötzlich mitten im Wald war.... mal im Ernst es gibt da so viele Pfade wo man denkt das wäre ein Weg und auf einmal stehste sonstwo... Wege OHNE Pfähle  
na und auf nem Pfad hab ich ein Reh getroffen das fand mich gar nicht schlimm. und mal im Ernst... wieviel Platz für blümchen geht durch die breiten forstautobahnen verloren und wieviel durch die paar von uns etwas strapazierten trails (abgesehen davon das Wildschweine solche Wege hervorragend finden).
*gg*


----------



## Pepin (19. Mai 2005)

na wäre fein wenn du dabei wärst


----------



## Pepin (19. Mai 2005)

Leider muß ich heute die Tour als Guide absagen da wir in der Firma einen Servercrash haben. Weis nicht wie lange das dauert.

Aber ihr könnt ja die tour trozdem fahren daher lasse ich sie mal stehen.


----------



## määd (19. Mai 2005)

hm... glaube ich hätte mich eh entschlossen heute nachmittag zu fahren solange noch die sonne scheint. Deswegen von mir auch keine anmeldung. WErde dann wohl nachher mal spontan los. vielleicht so in ner stunde ... werde dich bedauern


----------



## DerJohny (19. Mai 2005)

@määd: Wann und wo willst du denn starten?

Ich möchte nämlich auch das Wetter nutzen ...  
vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammenschließen!?


----------



## määd (20. Mai 2005)

Mist da hätte ich vorher nochmal reinschauen sollen. bin kurz nach deinem ientrag losgefahren. Ich starte immer in Kalk obwohl ich dann bei Heumar bzw Königsforst (Haltestelle linie 9) in den Wald fahre. Dann gehts ab in die Heide oder den Königsforst. Vielleicht fahre ichmorgen wieder - je nach Wetter. 
Wo kommst du her? Spich?
Grundsätzlich bin ich auf jeden Fall immer schon nachmittags bei gutem WEtter für ne Tour zu haben... Genieße quasi die letzten Studentenmonate


----------



## DerJohny (20. Mai 2005)

So, so, die letzten Studentenmonate ...

Ich wohne in Troisdorf-Mitte und fahre immer in der Wahner Heide Richtung Altenrath/Lohmar. Manchmal fahre ich auch rund um die Wahnbachtalsperre.

Was steht denn die Tage bei dir an???


----------



## määd (20. Mai 2005)

tja... was ansteht wird wohl das wetter zeigen. Deshalb lässt sich das ja im Moment echt nur spontan entscheiden. Heute sollte es ja auhc shcon regnen aber ncihts ist. Morgen soll es auch regenen... mal abwarten. Aber morgen oder übermorgen steht auf jeden Fall, bei gutem wetter, ne runde an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (20. Mai 2005)

also bei mir steht am sonntag die RTF in worringen an aber mit dem schnellen schwarzen  151km


----------



## määd (20. Mai 2005)

schäm dich!!!!!!!! schmalspurradler *fg*


----------



## Pepin (20. Mai 2005)

muß auch mal sein


----------



## määd (23. Mai 2005)

Hat heute einer Lust spontan etwas Gummi in die heide zu fahren? Dachte so an gegen 17 uhr hier los dh treffen so gegen 17.30 irgendwo? Sofern das Wetter hällt


----------



## Pepin (23. Mai 2005)

diese woche ist bei mir schlecht

aber bald wieder


----------



## määd (23. Mai 2005)

hm... dann geh ich mal joggen  - wenn ihr hier auch mit rennrad und so rumpfuscht. so!


----------



## Pepin (29. Mai 2005)

zur zeit bin ich wieder mehr am rennradeln. aber ich denke wenn es wieder auf den herbst los geht wird auch wieder mehr gemountainbiked.


----------



## Bike-Ralle (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen, bin vor zwei Jahren nach Bonn gezogen und seitdem ist das Biken etwas zu kurz gekommen. Suche noch Leute die hier ein paar MTB Strecken kennen und mit denen ich mal wieder mehr zum MTbiken komme.


----------



## mtb309 (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
bin recht regelmäßig in der Gegend Troisdorf, Siegburg Wahnerheide etc. unterwegs und kenne die Gegend ganz gut. Unter der Woche aber meistens erst ab 18:30. Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast, können wir gerne mal was ausmachen.
Schick doch mal ein paar Koordinaten (bevorzugte Streckenlänge, Tempo, Schwierigkeit etc.) von dir rüber (pm), vielleicht passt es ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

auf in den Sattel: keine vorbeirasenden Autos, keine Abgase und kein Hupen. Am 3. Juli 2005 gehört das sommerliche Siegtal ganz allein den Radlern und Inline-Skatern.

Von 9  19 Uhr gilt die Siegtalstraße von Netphen im Siegerland bis Siegburg auf über 100 km als autofreie Zone.

http://www.siegtal.com/Siegtal/Veranstaltungen/siegtalpur2005/body_index_SiegtalPur.html

Gruß Udo1


----------



## BanditWolf (5. Juni 2005)

moinsen,

nette idee! aber das sieht mir doch ein wenig onroad-lastig aus. und wahrscheinlich muss man auch alle 10 km absteigen, um sich durch die menschenmassen bei den ganzen strassenfesten zu kaempfen... da bleib ich doch lieber im wald, wo man, nebenbei gesagt, auch selten autos, abgase und hupen hat 

so denn

bandit


----------



## Son12 (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche (bzw. wir- mein Mann und ich um die 30) ein paar Leute zum MTBiken. Wir kommen aus der Gegend von Lohmar deshalb käme für uns Wahnbachtalsperre, Wahner Heide, etc. in Frage vielleicht auch mal nen Ausflug ins 7Gebirge.
Am besten wäre Wochenenden oder halt abends so ab 18 Uhr.
Falls sich jemand meldet würden wir uns sehr freuen!
Grüße   
Son12


----------



## Kimmi J. (9. Juni 2005)

Tach auch
@all

Sorry das ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe, war die letzten Wochen stark im Streß, sowohl beruflich wie auch privat. Bin momentan beruflich viel im Ausland, so das das biken leider viel zu kurz kommt und der Sommer für mich quasi gelaufen ist. Ich werde mich frühstens Ende August wieder irgendwo  einklinken können.
P.S. Die Fotos von der Wahnbach-Tour sind leider hin, die Flashcard spielt leider nicht mehr mit.

Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## mtb309 (10. Juni 2005)

@ all
Es ist ja ziemlich ruhig geworden im MTB-Treff Troisdorf/Spich.
Habe den Eindruck, daß zumindest in unserer Gegend in den Wintermonaten mehr Aktivität statt fand, als in der schönen Jahreszeit - 
schade eigentlich...   


Für alle, die das genauso sehen, habe ich mal für Sonntag eine Tour eingestellt.  Bei halbwegs vernünftigem Wetter fahre ich auf jeden Fall. Über einige Mitfahrer/innen würde ich mich freuen. Die genaue Start-Zeit ist notfalls noch verhandelbar


----------



## Pepin (10. Juni 2005)

fahre zur zeit wieder mehr rennrad. aber habe das mountainbiken noch nicht aufgegeben. aber denke das es im herbst wieder mehr wird.

werde aber bestimmt bald mal wieder ne tour rund um spich ausschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly.Biker (11. Juni 2005)

@ mtb309

Hab mich g'rade an- und die Schauer abgemeldet. Tut mich schrecklich, aber du musst meinen Einsteiger-Erststart aushalten. (Lösung: Gib Gummi, und du bist mich los.)

Ich hoffe, mein Langstrecken-Cross-Pacer (meine Evolve-Göttin ist noch nicht da) schafft ein paar Höhenmeter. Ich häng mich dann einfach dran. Notfalls finde ich auch einen direkten Abgang    gen Heimat.

Steige um 11:45 h in Siegburg (!) zu. Ist der VIP-Klasse für Biker noch vorne im RE? Bei Verpassen spätestens in Eitorf.

Charly


----------



## mtb309 (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo Charly,

alles klar für morgen. Freue mich auf die Tour - mit dem Tempo klappt das schon - don't worry.
Nehme für alle Fälle mein Handy mit.


----------



## Charly.Biker (12. Juni 2005)

@ Eitorf-Troisdorf-Fahrer

.... und das nennt sich nun Mountainbiking!?    Ok, werd ich nochmal scharf drüber nachdenken müssen.   Auf jeden Fall Dank für die 2+ Stunden Überlebenstraining.

Bilder folgen.

Charly


----------



## mtb309 (12. Juni 2005)

@Charly.Biker
Nenn' es Mountainbiking, cross-country oder thoough the woods, oder nenn' es GPS-Navigation... aus meiner Sicht war von allem was dabei. 
Eine interessante Erfahrung war es jedenfalls - oder? 

Das Team hat jedenfalls eine gute Moral und Humor bewiesen, immer wenn es erforderlich war (und das war ein paar mal der Fall ...)  
Hat mir wirklich Freude gemacht mt euch durchs Dickicht zu fahren.
Details gleich im Tourbericht.

Bis bald mal
Peter


----------



## mtb309 (12. Juni 2005)

Weil es die gute Sitte so will, schreibt der Tourguide den Bericht, um allen von den vollbrachten Heldentaten - 
besonders aber von der bewältigten Höhe und Weite - zu künden.

Soviel vorweg: es war meine erste Tour als Guide, wird aber sicher nicht die letzte bleiben. 
Insgesamt war die heutige Tour stark von der GPS-Navigation geprägt und brachte eine Reihe von Lernerfolgen, doch davon gleich mehr....

Teilgenommen haben: 
Charly (Charly.Biker),  
Thierry (KingCAZAL), 
Carsten (Nick habe ich leider vergessen) und 
Peter (mit GPS - mtb309).

Die Tour begann planmäßig um 11:30 in Troisdorf wo sich KingCAZAL und mtb309 einfanden. 
Charly.Biker stieg in Siegburg zu und Carsten wartete in Eitorf auf den Rest der Truppe. 

Das hätte auch prima geklappt, hätten sich KingCAZAL und mtb309 am Troisdorfer Bahnhof nicht so intensiv mit dem GPS beschäftigt, 
daß ihnen gar nicht auffiel, daß der Zug auf einem Behelfsbahnsteig 200m vor dem Bahnhof hielt, und deshalb denselben verpaßten. 
Zum Glück ging der nächste Zug nur 15 Minuten später.
@ Carsten, Charly, Thierry: danke für Geduld und Humor, das versprochene Bier ist nicht vergessen ....

Fast planmäßig ging es dann um 12:15 in Eitorf los, wo uns nach einem kurzen Einrollen zum Warmfahren 
der erste derbe Anstieg erwartete  davon sollte es noch mehr geben. 

Leider führte einer der nächsten steilen Anstiege dazu, daß Tourguide samt GPS kurzzeitig den Überblick verloren und die Crew ins dichte Unterholz und dann im Kreis herum führte. Einer der witzigsten Kommentare war: jetzt kann er es nicht mehr abstreiten: hier sind wir jedenfalls schon mal vorbeigekommen ...
Weniger witzig: Aaauutsch, $cheiß Brennesseln ...
@ Carsten, Charly, Thierry: danke für euren Humor, auch das Bier ist nicht vergessen ....

Der weitere Weg führte dann wieder planmäßig über Bröl, Happerschoß, Wahnbachtalsperre, Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad, nach Lohmar, wo sich das ganze auflöste. Charly bog schon vorher nach Hennef ab. Thierry und Carsten hatten den weitesten Heimweg, nach Bonn und Köln.

*STATISTICS* ( von Eitorf nach Troisdorf Spich)


Strecke: 54 km
gefahrene Höhenmeter: 948 m 
max. Höhe: 244 m (klingt nicht gerade nach viel)
min Höhe: 49 m
steilster Anstieg: 34% (das klingt irgendwie nach viel - oder)
steilste Abfahrt: 43% (das war da, wo alle abgestiegen sind...)
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 14,3 km/h
Zeit in Bewegung: 3h32 min
Höchstgeschwindigkeit: 43,6 km/h

Fazit: mir hat es prima gefallen  euch hoffentlich auch und am Ende waren die Oberschenkel ziemlich müde. Wir können das gerne gelegentlich wiederholen.
Zur Belebung des MTB-Treff Spich hat es jedenfalls beigetragen.

@ Charly. melde dich doch mal wegen des/der Bildes/er

bis bald mal


----------



## Charly.Biker (12. Juni 2005)

Zur Erinnerung an die Tour:






Ein starkes Team (an der Wahnbachtalsperre)





... und dann waren es nur noch drei.

Eigentlich noch ganz fit - oder?
Charly


----------



## Pepin (12. Juni 2005)

muß mich wohl auch nochmal zum mtblern aufraffen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo an alle,
der Raum hier legt wohl eine kleine Sommerpause ein. Jetzt wo ich wieder einigermaßen fahren kann ( 3-facher Bänderriss am rechten Sprunggelenk )   , macht ihr alle Urlaub was.   
Na ja macht ja nichts was vorige Woche unterwegs und es ja mir richtig Spaß gemacht nach so langer Zeit mal wieder im Sattel zu sitzen. Aber musste doch feststellen das meine Kondition doch sehr stark nachgelassen ja.   Fange praktisch wieder bei 0 an.  

Wollte das mal an Anreiz hier reinwerfen. Also rafft euch auf und fahrt mal wieder was durch die Gegend. 
Vielleicht fahr ich die eine oder andere kleine runde mit euch. Mal schauen was ihr so reinstellt.
P.S. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn die Tour zwischen Lohmar und Overath ist dann habe ich nicht so ein langen Anfahrtsweg.


----------



## Pepin (23. Juni 2005)

hi
ist ja schön das es deinen sprunggelenken besser geht.

also denke das ich mein mtb bald mal wieder bewegen sollte sonst rostet das noch ein.

werde das dann hier äussern

gruß an alle mtbler hier


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juni 2005)

Ja Pepin dann mach das ,
Ich war gestern unterwegs , dabei hat mich ein Mountainbiker im Wald zwischen Lohmar und Troisdorf angesprochen , ob ich sein Handy gefunden habe ?  
Er hat es wahrscheinlich irgendwo in der Wahner Heide verloren . Also falls jemand von euch ein *Siemens M 65 ( Farbe Silber-Orange )* gefunden hat würde sich der Besitzer richtig freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (27. Juni 2005)

na vielleicht wird meins ja bei dem suchen auch gefunden es war ein sony erricson.


----------



## Pepin (7. Juli 2005)

Wer hätte den heute abend mal wieder lust auf eine kleine MTB runde ab Spich?


----------



## Derk (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo Michael,

ist das Weter jetzt wieder so schlecht, dass Du die Straße meidest und wieder lieber im Wald fährst ?  

Ich will heute Abend mal mit meinem Sohn etwas rumfahren.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Pepin (7. Juli 2005)

so ist es


----------



## Pepin (7. Juli 2005)

so war heute in der wahnerheide bis zur scheiderhöhe
42km-20km/h-450HM
und das wetter war auch noch sonnig 
was will man mehr

war mal wieder schön auf dem mtb zu sitzen


----------



## mtb309 (7. Juli 2005)

Hi Micha,
du bist mir gerade am MTB-Treff in Spich entgegen gekommen, warst wohl auf dem Heimweg, als ich meine Runde gegen 19:00 Uhr startete. Habe dir noch am Treff hinterher gerufen, aber du warst wohl zu schnell.  

Also: meine Runde war: 31 km, 420 hm, Ø 15km/h.

Vielleicht packen wir ja doch mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour?!
Grüße


----------



## Pepin (7. Juli 2005)

upps du warst das also hmm
hatte noch kurz umgedreht aber da warst du dann schon weg.

ja bin aber letzten zwei wochen in urlaub

werden danach noch mal touren ausschreiben


----------



## mtb309 (10. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich will Euch mal auf eine interessante Veranstaltung aufmerksam machen   
(werde auf jeden Fall mitfahren), 
die allerdings in Nordbayern   bei Lohr am Main abläuft:

am Sonntag, den 31.Juli findet der
*Keiler-Bike-Marathon* 

 mit alternativen Streckenängen von
58 km​86 km​116 km​statt.

Es ist wirklich ein hervorragend organisiertes event und zum TN-Preis von 
40 Euronen gibt es für jeden noch ein Trikot. 

Mehr Infos unter
www.keiler-bike.de


----------



## mtb309 (10. Juli 2005)

Ach ja,

wenn noch jemand aus der Gegend Lust hat teilzunehmen, könnten wir ja eine Mannschaft MTB-Treff-Spich anmelden. 

Wäre doch witzig, oder .... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (10. Juli 2005)

da bin ich in urlaub


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juli 2005)

Hey Pepin 
Wie sieht es bei dir aus , hast du  nächste Woche am Donnerstag Zeit ?
Wenn ja dann können wir ja ne runde um Lohmar drehen , aber schööönnnn langsam   , ich bin noch lange nicht fit . 

Kann aber erst ab 15:00 Uhr . Ach und bevor ich es vergesse wenn es regnet fahr ich nicht   !


----------



## Pepin (16. Juli 2005)

bin ab heute in urlaub aber nach meinem urlaub gerne


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juli 2005)

Na dann wünsche ich dir einen schönen Urlaub und spann mal richtig aus!


----------



## mtb309 (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

damit hier in der Urlaubszeit ein wenig Farbe in den Thread kommt, stelle ich mal zwei Touren für diese Woche rein: 
eine mäßige am Donnerstagabend - Start und Ziel MTB-Treff Spich - ca. 40 km und 500 hm    

und eine deftige für Sonntag     - Start am Bahnhof Troisdorf bzw. Eitorf und zurück nach Troisdorf 
- 60 km - 1100 hm   (für die, die dabei waren: optimierte Version vom 12.6.  -  alles fahrbar ohne abzusteigen   ). 



Aber beide in moderatem Tempo (ein alter Mann ist ja schließlich kein ICE).

Wer Lust hat kann sich die Details bei den Fahrgemeinschaften anschauen:

Donnerstag 18:30

Sonntag 10:30


Würde mich über ein wenig Gesellschaft auf diesen Touren freuen - bis bald


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juli 2005)

Die Tour am Donnerstag hört sich nicht schlecht an,  
 und führt fast vorbei am meiner Haustür.  
Hättest du doch die Tour früher reingestellt bzw. ich hätte früher schauen sollen.    Jetzt ist es zu spät und ich habe mir schon was anderes vorgenommen.  
Aber wenn du die Tour wiederholst und ich da Zeit habe bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Juli 2005)

Ach was ich noch fragen wollte ,die Höhenmeter die ihr bei so´ner  Tour angibt, ist das nur bergauf oder auch bergab?  
z.B.  500 hm = 250 hm bergauf und 250 hm bergab


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Ach was ich noch fragen wollte ,die Höhenmeter die ihr bei so´ner Tour angibt, ist das nur bergauf oder auch bergab?
> z.B. 500 hm = 250 hm bergauf und 250 hm bergab


 
Traditionell werden nur die Höhenmeter bergauf angegeben. 
D.h. auf einem Rundkurs mit identischem Start- und Zielpunkt sind die Steig- und Sinkarbeit (Höhenmeter) gleich. Die Steig- und Sinkleistung (Höhenmeter pro Zeit) müssen nicht identisch sein. Blablablabla ....  


VG Martin


----------



## mtb309 (20. Juli 2005)

> Ach was ich noch fragen wollte ,die Höhenmeter die ihr bei so´ner Tour angibt, ist das nur bergauf oder auch bergab?  z.B. 500 hm = 250 hm bergauf und 250 hm bergab


... prima, gute Idee, auf diese Weise käme ich auch endlich mal zu anständigen Leistungen, 
wäre aber wohl ein bischen zu leicht ...    





> D.h. auf einem Rundkurs mit identischem Start- und Zielpunkt sind die Steig- und Sinkarbeit (Höhenmeter) gleich.



Stimmt theoretisch. Praktisch zeigt mein CM 434 immer andere Werte für Aufstieg und Abstieg an. Die Werte differieren zwischen 10 und 100 hm pro Tag. Das liegt wohl daran, daß Höhenmesser auf Veränderungen des Luftdruckes reagieren. Wenn sich nun während einer Tour der Luftdruck ändert, stimmen auch die Höhendaten nicht mehr.
Außerdem stelle ich immer wieder fest, daß der Höhenmeter im Fahrradtacho weniger Höhenmeter anzeigt, als das GPS.

@ Kettenfresser
bei der Donnerstagstour sind GPS-Höhenmeter gemeint


----------



## juchhu (20. Juli 2005)

mtb309 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Stimmt theoretisch. Praktisch zeigt mein CM 434 immer andere Werte für Aufstieg und Abstieg an. Die Werte differieren zwischen 10 und 100 hm pro Tag. *Das liegt wohl daran, daß Höhenmesser auf Veränderungen des Luftdruckes reagieren.*
> Wenn sich nun während einer Tour der Luftdruck ändert, stimmen auch die Höhendaten nicht mehr.


 
Dies ist eine vorhandene Fehlerquelle, aber wenn nicht gerade ein Sturmtief durchzieht, während der kurzen Tourdauer (3-5 h) zu vernachlässigen. Tatsächlicher Hauptmessfehler liegt konstruktiv im Barometrischen Höhenmeter und seiner programmierten Hysterese. Die meisten baromertischen Luftdruckmessfühler in Tacho- und GPS-Geräten addieren erst auf, wenn delta hm zum vorherigen Messpunkt >= 5 hm beträgt.



			
				mtb309 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem stelle ich immer wieder fest, daß der Höhenmeter im Fahrradtacho weniger Höhenmeter anzeigt, als das GPS.
> 
> @ Kettenfresser
> bei der Donnerstagstour sind GPS-Höhenmeter gemeint


 
Die unterschiedlichen Messergebnisse zwischen barometrischer Höhenmessung und GPS-Höhenmessung ergeben sich aus der Definition der Referenzhöhe.

Nun es kurz zu machen: Höhe ist nicht gleich Höhe. 

Als kleine Lektüre für die, die es genauer wissen wollen, lege ich das Studium dieser URL an Herz:

http://www.lverma.nrw.de/produkte/druckschriften/infomaterial/images/normalhoehen_lq.pdf

So, in der Hoffnung, dass ich Euch nicht das Biken verleidet habe, sag' ich Tschüß und verziehe ich mich in meine eigenen Threads.  

VG Martin


----------



## mtb309 (23. Juli 2005)

Kurzer Nachtrag,
damit unsere Taten für die Nachwelt erhalten bleiben:

die Tour am Donnerstag fand wie geplant statt.
Teilnehmer waren "KingCAZAL" und "mtb309".
Da das Teilnehmerfeld recht übersichtlich war, fiel es uns nicht schwer, 
uns auf gewisse Modifikationen vom ursprünglich geplanten Tourverlauf zu verständigen:

Nachdem das geplante "Pflichtprogramm" (ca 40 km) abgespult war, 
mußten unbedingt noch einige Höhenmeter bezwungen werden, 
so daß wir bis Seelscheid fuhren, 
prompt in den Regen kamen und bei Gegenwind   
(zum Glück bergab) den geordneten Rückzug auf der Straße antreten mußten.

Am Ende standen folgende Werte auf den Instrumenten:

@Kettenfresser, @ juchhu: dies auch als Nachtrag zum Thema Genauigkeit von Höhenmeterangaben


Fahrstrecke: 54 km


hm aufwärts lt. GPS  643
hm abwärts lt. GPS  679
hm aufwärts lt. Ciclomaster  589
hm abwärts lt. Ciclomaster   592

Fahrtzeit: 3h 07min

Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 17,5 km/h​
KingCAZALs Daten waren allerdings deutlich beeindruckender, weil er die An- und Rückfahrt nach Bonn per Velo bewältigt und auf der Rückfahrt, wie aus gut informierten Kreisen verlautete, noch eine kleine Sondertrainingsstrecke einbaute.

Am Sonntag gehts dann weiter im MTB-Treff Spich.


----------



## mtb309 (24. Juli 2005)

So, wie immer ein kurzer Bericht über die heute vollbrachten Taten:

Fast planmäßig startete die Tour am Bahnhof Troisdorf um 10:30 Uhr. 
Dann allerdings sorgte die Bahn für eine Verzögerung: Zugausfall und wir mußten auf die nächste Bahn nach Eitorf und auf Krisz warten, der im Zug aus Köln kam. Mit 15 min Verspätung ging es dann aber in Eitorf los.

Unterwegs sammelten wir dann noch Carsten (sun909) auf, der es schaffte, an der einzigen Stelle der Tour, just in time, einzutreffen, bei der er gute Chancen hatte, uns zu treffen - congratulations -
Teilnehmer waren damit also: 


KingCAZAL
Krisz
sun909
mtb309​
Hier noch die obligatorischen Statistics:



*Datum:*					24.7.05
*Strecke:*				Eitorf - Neunkirchen - Spich
*Zeit i. Bewegung:*		     03:37:04
*Strecke km:*			      59,76
*Höhenmeter:*			     1096
*Höchstgeschwindigkeit:*		  55,6
*Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit:*	16,5
*Steigung max in %:*		    23
*Gefälle max in %:*		      24

​


----------



## Pepin (31. Juli 2005)

na da habt ihr ja einige höhenmeter gemacht.

mal schauen wann ich das nächste mal zum mtblern komme


----------



## Redking (1. August 2005)

Hallo  Pepin!

Wo ist denn euer Treff in Spich? Damit ich dann auch mal dort sein kann wenn ihr wieder einmal dort Abfahrt!
Komme aus Troisdorf! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (4. August 2005)

an der VR-Bank neben der Kirche.

versuche nächste woche mal wieder eine tour auszuschreiben.


----------



## Pepin (5. August 2005)

so hier mal wieder eine ausschreibung nach so langer zeit

Die Tour 

 nach so langer pause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> an der VR-Bank neben der Kirche.
> 
> versuche nächste woche mal wieder eine tour auszuschreiben.



Schade das ich am Dienstag schon in Köln Brück mitfahre!
Dann hätte bei dir mitfahren können

Danke für die Auskunft
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2005)

Hallo
in Siegburg veranstaltet "Bike and run" 
http://www.bikeandrun.net/
(das neue Fahrradgeschäft in Siegburg) ab heute alle 14 Tage Mountainbiking im und um das Siebengebirge.
 nachfolgend die nächsten Termine:
- 19. Aug. 2005
- 02. Sep. 2005
- 16. Sep. 2005
Die gemischte MTB-Gruppe trifft sich nun alle 14 Tage freitags um 16:00 Uhr vor dem Laden und startet zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten in die wilderen Teile des Rheinlandes. 
Schwitzen erwünscht! 
Der Spaß geht vor: Gemeinsam losfahren und gemeinsam ankommen, unabhängig von Leistungsstand, Alter und Geschlecht. Also auch Fahranfänger kommen auf ihre Kosten und sind gerne gesehen. Da wir kein eingeschriebener Verein sind, fahrt ihr auf eigenes Risiko. Bitte unbedingt Helm mitbringen und auch aufsetzen!!!  

Zur Eröffnungstour waren wir heute leider noch zu zweit, 
Udo1 und Mike von Bike and run.
Vom Treffpunkt in der Luisenstraße 29 in Siegburg ging es Richtung Troisdorf an der Agger aufwärts durch Wahnerheide über Altenrath Altenrather Teiche wieder zur Agger Lohmar und zum Abschluss der HCM-Pfad diesmal vom Ziel zum Startpunkt. Streckenlänge ca. 33 km. Trotz strichweise Regen, hat die Tour Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht sind zum nächsten Termin am 19.08. noch einige Mitfahrer mehr dabei.

Udo1


----------



## Pepin (5. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das ich am Dienstag schon in Köln Brück mitfahre!
> Dann hätte bei dir mitfahren können
> 
> Danke für die Auskunft
> ...



sollte sich keiner melden kann ich ja mal schauen ob ich bis brück komme


----------



## Redking (5. August 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> sollte sich keiner melden kann ich ja mal schauen ob ich bis brück komme


Oder morgen zum Aggerstadion!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Hallo Pepin !

Kann es sein das keiner mit dir fahren will? Okay hat sich ja schon einer gemeldet!

Ich glaube das liegt nur am Wetter!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (8. August 2005)

ja einer der tapfer ist hoffe das wetter ist morgen einwenig besser


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
schön, dass die Tour von den Siegburgern stattgefunden hat. 

Bei dem Wetter hatte ich aber null Bock zu fahren, brr. 

Morgen abend muß ich leider arbeiten, aber vielleicht hat ja einer Freitag nachmittag Zeit und Lust?

grüße aus Köln
Carsten


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. August 2005)

Ja Pepin, schön das du wieder hier im Forum bist und fleißig MTB fahren willst.  
Aber erst mal das wichtige, ich hoffe du hattest einen schönen Urlaub, und hast dich mal richtig ausgespannt.   
Den Termin am Dienstag hört sich nicht schlecht an wenn das Wetter im Moment nicht verrückt spielen würde   und wenn er etwas früher stattfinden könnte, wäre ich dabei. Aber so melde ich mich *nicht an * und fahr morgen Mittag ne runde ( wenn es nicht regnet )  , wünsche dir und deinen Begleitern viel spaß.


----------



## Pepin (8. August 2005)

wetterbedingt bin ich heute einfach zu einer kurzen MTB-Runde gestartet 20,8km 21,8km/h 226Hm und 1 Schauer pro 10km.

war sehr matschig in der Wahnerheide.

mal sehen wie es morgen ist

@kettenfresser 
danke urlaub war prima.muß nach 3,5 Wochen fahrradlose zeit noch was tun bis zum rad am ring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (9. August 2005)

Hallo Pepin
Ich hoffe du hattest spaß heute bei deiner Tour    , ich war auch nicht untätig und habe was das Naafbachtal unsicher gemacht ( liegt ja direkt vor meiner Haustür ) , und habe dabei einen schwierigen ( für mich auf jeden fall   ) Singletrail gefunden  Ist ca. 1,5 -2 km lang . Eine Wasserdurchfahrt sowie ein Steilhang und diverse Äste auf der Spur . Musste ca. 6 mal absteigen   bin aber heil durchgekommen. ! Keine Ahnung vielleicht kennst du den ja ?


----------



## Pepin (9. August 2005)

da mein mitfaher nicht aufgetaucht war (wie sich raustellte hat mit seinem nick jemand spielchen gemacht) bin ich dann doch richtung Königsforst geradelt, wo dann plötzlich eine risige MTB-Gruppe auftauchte da dachte ich da mußt du mal gas geben und die einholen das können nur die Königsforst-MTBler sein und so war es also habe ich mich angeschloßen und das wurde mit einer tollen Tour belohnt.
Auf halber strecken kam uns dann noch Athohop entgegen der sich dann auch noch angeschloßen hat und später mich zum Mauspfad begleitet hat. Hierfür noch mal danke.


----------



## Pepin (12. August 2005)

wer hat morgen gegen mittag spontan lust auf mtb ab spich so 11-12 Uhr


----------



## Beach90 (12. August 2005)

hi pepin ,
 morgen um 11 mach ich ne kleine tour in windeck , 
ist ja nicht allzuweit weg , 
kannst ja mal im LMB gucken falls du interesse hast   

lg max


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. August 2005)

Also ich werde morgen vielleicht ne runde drehen. Aber nur wenn sich das Wetter beruhig     . Aber ich werde erst ab 16 Uhr starten und kann nur bis 18 UHr.   . Komme morgen früh aus der Nachtschicht ( 06 Uhr ) und muss morden Abend wieder auf Nachtschicht ( 19 Uhr ) .


----------



## Pepin (13. August 2005)

mit windeck habe ich gesehen aber mit 11 uhr kommt nicht hin.
habe mich nun für rtf troisdorf entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (13. August 2005)

Da das Wetter heute mal wieder richtig schön war   habe ich mich entschlossen ne Runde zu drehen.   Habe mich diesmal an und um den Naaferberg bewegt, und was soll ich sagen wieder zwei schöne Aufstiege oder Abfahrten gefunden ( wie es einem besser gefällt   ) , sind aber nicht ohne !!   
Kennst du die denn schon Pepin  
An der B 484 Ausgang Donrath Richtung Kreuznaaf. In der links Kurve geht es rechts in den Wald hoch . Wanderweg ( A1 )   , oben angekommen die Straße endlang und dann wieder rechts in den Wald hinunter , ebenfalls ( A1 ) .


----------



## Pepin (14. August 2005)

im naaftal war ich nur einmal, habe dort auch tolle trails gefunden. vielleicht müssen wir da mal zusammen hin.

aber heute ist ja schon wieder übles wetter.


----------



## Pepin (16. August 2005)

endlich mal wieder ein Termin am MTB-Treff-Spich

Afterwork MTB Tour am 23.08.2005 17:15


----------



## Redking (16. August 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> endlich mal wieder ein Termin am MTB-Treff-Spich
> 
> Afterwork MTB Tour am 28.08.2005 17:15



Mensch Pepin,
das sind ja noch 12 Tage bis es losgeht, so weit kann ich aber nicht im voraus planen. 
Was geschieht wenn vorher hier der Winter ausbricht!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (16. August 2005)

winter ist geil da ist bei mir die hochsaison im mountainbiken


----------



## Redking (16. August 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> winter ist geil da ist bei mir die hochsaison im mountainbiken



Dann hoffe ich das wir gemeinsam viel Spaß über den Winter haben!  
Ich will nämlich auch dieses Jahr dem Rad keine Pause gönnen!

Im Schnee macht es am meisten Spaß!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (16. August 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> endlich mal wieder ein Termin am MTB-Treff-Spich
> 
> Afterwork MTB Tour am 28.08.2005 17:15




Afterwork am Sonntag Nachmittag?   Mmmh, also laut meinem Kalender ist der 28.8. an einem Sonntag. Vielleicht aber gar nicht so verkehrt. Wenn der Termin so bestehen bleibt komme ich wahrscheinlich mit, melde mich aber dann erst kurzfristig an weil ich vorher noch in München bin.

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Pepin (16. August 2005)

ups natürlich am 23.08.

@red
ja denke schon das wir spaß bekommen. letzten winter war ich auch immer unterwegs


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. August 2005)

Mensch Pepin, 
will sich wohl keiner bei dir anmelden was  
Ich kann leider auch nicht ( bin noch platt von der letzten Tour mit Redkind   ) ne quatsch   
muss arbeiten habe Nachtschicht   
Außerdem hat mir Redking meine Grenzen sehr schnell aufgezeigt ! Und die Tour war als einfache angesetzt, und du willst etwas schwere fahren ne ne ohne mich.  
Wenn du was leichtes das nächsten mal reinsetzten solltest überlege ich es mir mal


----------



## Pepin (21. August 2005)

das ist doch nicht schlimm.
fahre ja auch alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (22. August 2005)

@kettenfresser
schaust du hat sich doch einer für morgen gefunden.

Es kann aber nur gemüdlich gefahren werden, bin noch vom 24h Rennen am Nürburgring erschöpft.


----------



## Pepin (23. August 2005)

hat denn heute sonst keiner lust auf mitradeln?


----------



## Derk (23. August 2005)

Michael,

Du bist mir viel zu schnell  ; ich gondele daher heute lieber im Königsforst mit.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Pepin (23. August 2005)

so schnell bin ich heute nicht
1. noch rad am ring in den knochen
2. sind die mittleren ritzel der kassette hinten durch


----------



## Balu. (23. August 2005)

> so schnell bin ich heute nicht



Kommt mir heute ganz gelegen, hab das Wochenende durchgearbeitet und vorher glaube ich übertrainiert.
Werde gleich mal versuchen trotz "Deutschlandtour" aus Bonn rauszukommen.



Wir könnten einfach alle in Brüch mitfahren ?!?


----------



## Pepin (23. August 2005)

können wir uns ja noch überlegen ob wir richtung königsforst fahren

juhu und es regnet in spich dann machts ja wieder spaß mit dem mtb


----------



## Pepin (23. August 2005)

na das war dann doch ein bissel viel Regen
aber Helmut und ich haben es doch noch auf 16 km geschaft.

Hier die Nachlese und 2 Bilder

Hoffe ihr Brücker hattet es trockener.


----------



## Montana (23. August 2005)

Hallo Pepin, danke für die netten Wünsche , aber es leider geregnet bis es dunkel wurde . Wir sind aber trotzdem von ca. 18:15 - 21:00 gefahren und es hat grossen Spass gemacht. 
Viele Grüsse nach Troisdorf/Spich VG Guido




			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> na das war dann doch ein bissel viel Regen
> aber Helmut und ich haben es doch noch auf 16 km geschaft.
> 
> Hier die Nachlese und 2 Bilder
> ...


----------



## Balu. (24. August 2005)

Servus Pepin,

sorry das ich es nicht rechtzeitig geschafft habe, habe 90min von Bonn bis Spich gebraucht,klar wenn 2 von 3 Rheinbrücken dicht sind.

War um halb sechs an der Bank und ihr schon losgefahren, bin dann durchgefahren nach Brück und hab´s noch rechtzeitig geschafft mich da anzuhängen.

Klappt bestimmt nächstes Mal, oder man fährt mal zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (24. August 2005)

das macht doch nix, dafür hat mich Helmut begleitet. Leider sind wir klatsch nass geworden.

also bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## ich.bin.dumm (25. August 2005)

Hey ich wohne 2 min von der wahner heide entfernt und fahre gerne mtb habe hier nur 4 leute mit denen ich wirklich fahren kann davon aber 2 dirter und ein ccler aber wir sind sogut wie 3-4 mal in der woche inner heide und an wochenenden manchmal spicher wald aber dort ist immoment eine muckenplage ! najaj vll fahrne wir mal alle in der heide zusammen !


----------



## Pepin (25. August 2005)

vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal zu einer gemeinsammen ausfahrt.


----------



## määd (25. August 2005)

wenn man nicht mal wieder in die dumme Situation kommt dass es regnet oder man sich ganz dumm verpasst. das wäre mal wieder dumm. Aber dumm ist ja nur der der dummes tut


----------



## Pepin (25. August 2005)

ach das wußte ich aber auch noch nicht


----------



## Pepin (29. August 2005)

Nächster Termin am MTB-Treff-Spich am 05.09.2005


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> Nächster Termin am MTB-Treff-Spich am 05.09.2005


Du weißt das das ein Montag ist!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (30. August 2005)

ja warum? habe ich mich irgendwo vertippt?


----------



## Redking (30. August 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ja warum? habe ich mich irgendwo vertippt?


Nein, aber sonst hast du das immer Dienstags angeboten!(seit ich hierein schaue)
Deswegen habe ich nur noch mal gefragt!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (30. August 2005)

bei mir gibt es keine festen regeln je nach lust und laune und zeit wird gefahren


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2005)

Hallo Pepin,

am kommenden Freitag 16.00 Uhr die nächste Tour von
BIKE und RUN in Siegburg.

Treffpunkt: 
53721 SIEGBURG
Luisenstrasse 29 
vor dem Laden.

Nachfolgend die geplante Strecke als ovl-Datei.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Pepin (3. September 2005)

hi udo

ovl schau ich mir mal an


----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2005)

Hallo Pepin,

die Tour wurde kurzfristig geändert, siehe unten.

Gruß Udo


----------



## mtb309 (5. September 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Pepin,
> 
> am kommenden Freitag 16.00 Uhr die nächste Tour von
> BIKE und RUN in Siegburg.
> ...




Hallo Udo,

sieht ziemlich interesssant aus, deine Wahnbachtalsperren-Runde. Wußte gar nicht, daß man so dicht am Stausee fahren kann, bzw. daß es dort Trails gibt.
Ich werde die Strecke bestimmt demnächst mal testen.
Vielleicht interessiert dich ja die Runde um die WBTS, die ich gestern fuhr. Wäre bestimmt interessant, mal zusammen zu fahren und einen Mix aus den beiden Touren zu testen.







Viele Grüße


----------



## Pepin (5. September 2005)

schaut ja beides gut aus.

aber heute fahre ich erst mal ne gemüdliche runde in der wahner heide mir stecken noch 180km rennrad von gestern in den beinen.

und ne erkältung ist auch im anmarsch


----------



## Pepin (5. September 2005)

Heute durfte ich wieder jemand neuen am MTB-Treff-Spich begrüßen BastiBO. Es ging mal wieder über die bekannten MTB-Routen der Wahnerheide. Zum Telegraph an die Agger nach Altenrath und an die Sülz, ein auf und ab. Aber es macht immer wieder Spaß diese Routen Leuten zu zeigen die sie nach nicht kennen.

Es gab auch zwei Ereignisse, abgesehen davon das mein mitleres Ritzel vorne unbrauchbar war. Erstens mal wieder eine Begegnung mit unserem Oberförster der Wahnerheide (20 min Andacht der Forstlehre  ) aber dann gings auch schon weiter. Na und ich durfte nach langem noch mal einen Salto verzeichnen, der war Filmreif. Bis auf auf paar Kratzer und ein leicht geprelltes Fußgelenk ist alles bestens.

Also keine Angst das ich morgen nicht zum Rennradeln bei de radlerfruen.de komme.

Gruß Pepin

Infos zu den Strecken in der Wahnerheide findet ihr auch unter www.mtb-treff-spich.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastiBO (5. September 2005)

War ne tolle Tour, hat echt Spaß gemacht. 
Da bleibt nur noch zu sagen: " Ich freu mich schon auf's nächste mal". 
Hoffentlich muss ich nicht zu lange drauf warten  
Liebe Grüße 
Basti


----------



## Montana (5. September 2005)

Hallo Pepin , das wird ja immer doller. Am Samstag hätten se fast auf uns geschossen.  Da stand echt einer mit ner Schrotflinte . Das war kurz vor dem HCM VG Guido



			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> .... Erstens mal wieder eine Begegnung mit unserem Oberförster der Wahnerheide (20 min Andacht der Forstlehre  ) aber dann gings auch schon weiter.
> 
> .....
> ]


----------



## Derk (5. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Pepin , das wird ja immer doller. Am Samstag hätten se fast auf uns geschossen.  Da stand echt einer mit ner Schrotflinte . Das war kurz vor dem HCM VG Guido



Nein, das war keine Schrotflinte ;  das war schon eine echte Jagdflinte gewesen.  Mit Schrot  schießt man doch nicht auf die Wildschweine, die in dem Maisfeld grunzten, welches vor dem "HCM" gelegen war.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## Pepin (5. September 2005)

na deswegen lasse ich mir aber nicht das mountainbiken vermießen es gibt genug gute wege die frei sind die haben wir auch heute gefahren aser dem einen  aber da griegen die mich immer. habe schon eine sammlung an karten von den oberförtsern   aber ich halte mich dran ist ja schließlich ein Naturschutzgebiet


----------



## sibby08 (5. September 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das war keine Schrotflinte ;  das war schon eine echte Jagdflinte gewesen.  Mit Schrot  schießt man doch nicht auf die Wildschweine, die in dem Maisfeld grunzten, welches vor dem "HCM" gelegen war.
> Gruß
> Derk



... Mit Flinten schießt man aber Schrot. Mit Büchsen Schießt man Kugeln. Der Jägersmann im Wald hatte eindeutig eine Flinte. 
Ich selber bin Sportschütze und sehe manchmal in Troisdorf bei meinem Training auch mal die Jäger "üben". Da wird einem schon Angst und Bange wenn man sieht wo beim Training die Schüsse auf still stehenden Pappscheiben landen und sowas darf dann im Wald und auf Felder rum schießen.  
Sibby


----------



## BastiBO (5. September 2005)

Wie auch immer. Jedenfalls hat der Typ da Wild geschossen. Das war ein Lärm im Maisfeld. Mein lieber Scholli.
Liebe Grüße
Basti


----------



## Pepin (5. September 2005)

und es hatte keiner einen platten?


----------



## Kimmi J. (6. September 2005)

Hi Mischa,
bin jetzt auch schon wieder seit zwei Wochen auf den Trails unterwegs, meist alleine bzw. mit einen neuen Mitfahrer, den ich im Urlaub kennengelernt habe. Wir fahren meist die üblichen Strecken in der Heide, Telegraphenberg, die Agger rauf und runter und rüber zum HCM, allerdings bislang ohne Kontakt mit der grünen Fraktion. Wo hat er dich denn erwischt? 
Meine/unsere Touren sind im Moment mehr oder weniger spontan, da ich nach wie vor wenig Zeit habe bzw. nicht planen kann. Am Samstag haben wir die Eifel ins Auge gefaßt, die Tour, die wir mit den Ommersbachern im Frühjahr gefahren sind. Allerdings entscheidet sich das erst Freitagabend. Falls bei dir Interresse besteht, melde dich mal. Allerdings kann ich keine Mitfahrgelegenheit bieten.

Gruß  
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (6. September 2005)

hi Kimmi

ich sag nur bald kommt der winter 

also erwist haben sie und als wir vom Forsthaus Telegraph runter auf den Eisenweg gefahren sind.

Leider bin ich am Samstag rennradeln von Köln-Euskirchen-Satzvay und zurück.

na werden schon wieder zusammen radeln bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimmi J. (6. September 2005)

Jau,
ehrlich gesagt freue ich mich wieder auf den Winter, auf Kälte, Regen und Schlamm  , und auf mehr Zeit zum Biken.

CU
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (8. September 2005)

und ich freu mich wenn wir wieder gemeinsam auf tour sind.
werde nächste woche mein bike auf vordermann bringen.


----------



## Pepin (13. September 2005)

so seit gestern ist mein bike auch wieder fahrbereit.
mal schauen wann ich wieder mit dem mtb unterwegs bin.

aber laut wetterbericht wird es bald sein.


----------



## Pepin (15. September 2005)

so ab oktober legen wir am MTB-Treff-Spich auch wieder los   

05.10.2005 Wahnerheide - Agger - Altenrath - Sülz


----------



## Kimmi J. (19. September 2005)

Hi Mischa,
das klingt ja gut. Die ersten beiden Oktoberwochen bin ich wandern und biken im Karwendelgebirge, denke danach werde ich mich wieder einklinken. Unsere Tour in der Eifel vor zwei Wochen war genial, etwas schwül, aber super gut. Wir haben die Runde noch etwas ausgedehnt und hatten 82 km auf dem Tacho, als wir wieder beim Auto ankamen. Samstag habe ich meinem Sohn mal wieder ein neues Bike kaufen müssen (das alte wurde mal wieder geklaut). Das haben wir dann zünftig auf der Heide und auf dem HCM eingeweiht. Gestern bin ich dann mit meinem Kollegen Porz, Heide, Agger, HCM, Donrath, Wielpütz, Heide, Porz gefahren. Wir sind früh am Morgen los, es war herrlichstes Bikewetter,kalt aber sehr schön und wir waren pünktlich zum zweiten Frühstück zu Hause.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Toadwart (19. September 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin in der Zeit von ´92 bis ´98 regelmäßig auf dem MTB unterwegs gewesen. Aus verschiedenen Gründen habe ich bis jetzt eine ziemlich intensive "Pause" eingelegt und bin gerade wieder dabei, mein ´97er GT Zaskar wieder ein bisschen herzurichten.

Um auf den Punkt zu kommen:
Wir sind damals ziemlich viel im Siebengebirge unterwegs gewesen, ohne richtig realisiert zu haben, dass mit dem Spicher Wald, der Wahner Heide und dem Siegburger/Lohmarer Wald viele interessante Strecken direkt vor der Haustür liegen.
Durch Zufall habe ich jemanden kennengelernt, der (oder besser gesagt "die") mir den HuChiMing-Pfad gezeigt hat. Ich kann mich fataler Weise nur noch daran erinnern, dass wir irgendwo bei der Wahnbachtalsperre rausgekommen sind...
Könnt ihr mir den Streckenverlauf vielleicht kurz skizzieren?

Weiss einer von Euch, ob es die alte BMX-Bahn in Troisdorf Sieglar bei der Eishalle noch gibt?

Wie schätz ihr eure Touren ein? Kann ich da als antitrainierter 120Kilo-Mann überhaupt mithalten?

Für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen danke ich ganz herzlich.
MfG Toadwart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (19. September 2005)

Toadwart schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir den Streckenverlauf vielleicht kurz skizzieren?
> 
> Weiss einer von Euch, ob es die alte BMX-Bahn in Troisdorf Sieglar bei der Eishalle noch gibt?
> 
> ...



Hallo
Den Streckenverlauf siehst du wenn du hier schaust! 

Ja, die Bahn gibt es noch am Haus Rott und hat auch einen neueren Belag, Mini Ramp und mehr!

Den rest muss dir Pepin beantworten!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (19. September 2005)

Toadwart schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin in der Zeit von ´92 bis ´98 regelmäßig auf dem MTB unterwegs gewesen. Aus verschiedenen Gründen habe ich bis jetzt eine ziemlich intensive "Pause" eingelegt und bin gerade wieder dabei, mein ´97er GT Zaskar wieder ein bisschen herzurichten.
> 
> ...



Genau schaust du hier da findest du viele Trail und Strecken 

fahre am 5.10. wieder in der region kannst ja mitfahren.
woher kommst du denn?


----------



## Toadwart (20. September 2005)

Danke für die Auffrischung meines Gedächtnisses. Werde Das bei Gelegenheit mal wieder unter die Stollen nehmen.

Ich komme aus Siegburg und fahre eigentlich jeden Abend ne kurze Runde im Wald zwischen Siegburg, Lohmar und Kaldauen. Am Wochenende darf es dann auch ein bisschen mehr sein, je nachdem was anliegt...

Fahre ein ´97er Zaskar mit Starrgabel; und nicht nur deswegen bin ich nicht der Schnellste... 

@Pepin:
Um wieviel Uhr würdest Du am 05.10. losfahren?


----------



## Pepin (21. September 2005)

Beim mountainbiken kommt es mir nicht so aufs Tempo an, dafür habe ich ein rennrad 

Die Tour am 05.10.


----------



## Pepin (24. September 2005)

heute findet ganz in der nähe des mtb-treff-spich
die tour von balu statt.

die tour 

werde auch da sein wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## SFA (29. September 2005)

Toadwart schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin in der Zeit von ´92 bis ´98 regelmäßig auf dem MTB unterwegs gewesen. Aus verschiedenen Gründen habe ich bis jetzt eine ziemlich intensive "Pause" eingelegt und bin gerade wieder dabei, mein ´97er GT Zaskar wieder ein bisschen herzurichten.
> 
> ...



Zum Thema H.C.M.-Pfad: schaut mal unter www.frosthelm.de nach. Da gibt's jetzt 'ne komplette Helmkamerfahrt als Videostream !
Viel Spaß !


----------



## meti (29. September 2005)

nicht schlecht das video nur REAL ist besser    
ps . wo bin ich auf dem video ?




suche 
-----------------
kickertisch  sonnst nix !


----------



## Pepin (30. September 2005)

klar ist real besser, aber ich finde das filmchen trozdem klasse.

tolle seite


----------



## meti (30. September 2005)

top seite ! 
top video ! 


suche 
------------
kickertisch (immer noch)


----------



## Pepin (3. Oktober 2005)

wer ist denn mittwoch noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (5. Oktober 2005)

*Die Herbst/Winter Saison am MTB-Treff-Spich ist eröffnet.* 

Die heutige Tour

War ne tolle Tour mit euch


----------



## bestson (6. Oktober 2005)

nochmals vielen dank für die abgefahrene tour durch die wahner heide!
hatte schon was, mit dem bike über schotter an der einflugschneise lang zu radeln, und von einem donnerndem heli überholt zu werden...klasse!
werde mich in zukunft, (mit überholter schaltanlage!), gerne wieder dazu gesellen.
schönen tach noch
andre


----------



## Pepin (6. Oktober 2005)

ja freu mich wenn dein rad bis samstag wieder fit ist kannst du ja an der troisdorfer tour teilnehmen ich bin auch dabei um 11:11 Uhr

sollten noch wer auch troisdorf starten kann sich ja hier melden werden dann um 10:45 Uhr am MTB-Treff-Spich starten


----------



## Pepin (9. Oktober 2005)

am 17.10. nach meinem kurzurlaub ist die nächste tour in spich

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1317

freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Oktober 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> am 17.10. nach meinem kurzurlaub ist die nächste tour in spich
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1317
> 
> freu mich schon drauf


Dann wünsche ich dir einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Pepin (11. Oktober 2005)

danke morgen gehts los und es wird auch geradelt. aber mit den trekkingrädern.

also dann bis zum 17.10. bei der wahnerheide-tour


----------



## mtb309 (12. Oktober 2005)

Liebe Mountainbiker in Troisdorf, Spich und Umgebung,

in knapp 4 Wochen fängt der neue Winterpokal an. 
Diejenigen, die diese fantastische Einrichtung noch nicht kennen, können hier mal nachschauen:

Sinn des Winterpokals 

Historie 

Die Grundidee dabei ist es, durch den Wettbewerbsgedanken einen Anreiz in der kalten Jahreszeit zu schaffen, möglichst viel mit dem MTB zu trainieren. Das Frühjahrs-Konditionsloch fällt dann nicht so schlimm aus. Mir har der WP im vergangenen Jahr jedenfalls prima geholfen (und ca. 550 anderen Bikern auch).

Meine Idee ist es, nun ein lokales Team zu bilden, um sich gegenseitig zu motivieren, gemeinsam zu biken und möglichst viel Spaß dabei zu haben. Ein WP-Team besteht aus fünf Personen und nimmt an einer speziellen Teamwertung teil.
Also suche ich noch 4 halbwegs winterfeste Biker für ein Team.   
(Bei genügend Andrang können wir natürlich auch zwei Teams bilden, was den Spaß verdoppeln würde....)

Also laßt mal Eure Meinung hören oder schickt mir direkt ein pm, damit ich weiß, wie es mit eurer Motivation ausschaut.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

am Freitag ist es wieder soweit.
Es startet die geführte Tour von Bike & Run. 

Start um 16:00 Uhr
Ort: 
Luisenstraße 29 
53721 Siegburg

Ich trage die Tour im LMB ein.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Pepin (17. Oktober 2005)

so bin wieder aus meine kurzurlaub zurück und steige heute gleich auf mein mounty.
Da sich keiner gemeldet hat habe ich die tour für heute rausgenommen.

ich werde spontan ne tour alleine fahren.

hoffe beim nächsten mal sind paar mehr dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Oktober 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> so bin wieder aus meine kurzurlaub zurück und steige heute gleich auf mein mounty.
> Da sich keiner gemeldet hat habe ich die tour für heute rausgenommen.
> 
> ich werde spontan ne tour alleine fahren.
> ...



Das war aber ein kurzer Urlaub , kann man sich da denn erholen  
Wegen der "geringen Beteiligung" kann ich leider auch nichts  , aber mich persönlich schreckt immer das Tempo "mittel" ab (so schnell bin ich noch lange nicht), sowie die Uhrzeit da wird es im Winter ja schon dunkel!


----------



## Pepin (18. Oktober 2005)

also ich passe mich immer an den langsamsten an
also brauchst du keine angst haben. bist doch schon mal mitgefahren.

Neue Tour am Donnerstag


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Oktober 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Neue Tour am Donnerstag


Diesmal "Leicht"   , mal schauen wer sich da meldet , ich kann leider nicht    .


----------



## Pepin (19. Oktober 2005)

ja für dich und nun kannst du nicht 

nein nein langsam und leicht ist auch mal ok


----------



## Pepin (2. November 2005)

Hallo Leute ja ich lebe noch 

und am 14.11. steige ich auch wieder auf MTB

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1619

und am 16.11.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1620

Bei diesen Touren wird das Tempo angepasst da wir auch im dunkeln fahren.


----------



## Pepin (10. November 2005)

morgen für kurzentschlossene

Tour am mtb-treff-spich.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (13. November 2005)

Mensch Pepin,
was muss ich bei deinem Mittwochtermin heute lesen   , kurz mal die Länge auf 3-4 Std. erhöht und dann noch zur "Nachtfahrt"in die Heide 
Hatte zwar spekuliert am Mittwoch zu fahren aber eben nur 2 Std.( wegen meinem billigen Licht   )
Na ja macht ja nichts werde dann am Mittwoch was im hellen fahren.  
Wünsche dir viel spass.


----------



## Pepin (13. November 2005)

na hättest du dich besser mal früher gemeldet.
hatte nur bedenken alleine los zu müssen.

vielleicht überlegst du es dir ja noch mal.
ist doch eine herrausforderung.

was ist bei dir mit morgen?


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. November 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> na hättest du dich besser mal früher gemeldet.
> hatte nur bedenken alleine los zu müssen.
> 
> vielleicht überlegst du es dir ja noch mal.
> ...



Morgen und am Dienstag habe ich Nachtschicht , daher ist mir das zu spät , werde aber morgen Mittag ( 12-13 Uhr ) was durch die Gegend fahren, und die ersten WP-Punkte holen


----------



## Redking (13. November 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> was ist bei dir mit morgen?



Hallo Michael,
ich schau mal ob ich morgen um 17 Uhr fertig bin mit meinem Tagesgeschäft!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (14. November 2005)

mach das ich warte bis 17:20 wenn du dann nicht da bist starte ich.
würde mich freuen


----------



## Redking (14. November 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> mach das ich warte bis 17:20 wenn du dann nicht da bist starte ich.
> würde mich freuen



Hallo Michael,
du brauchst nicht so lange warten! Wenn ich um 17:15 Uhr nicht da bin hab ich mich aber auch schon abgemeldet! 
Ich bin pünktlich oder nicht da!  

Hoffentlich reicht meine Beleuchtung bei dem Nebel!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (14. November 2005)

alles klar.

habe für morgen auch noch ne tour reingesetzt


----------



## Pepin (14. November 2005)

war klasse mir euch Redking und Cheetah, hatte super viel spaß.
33,2km; 14,6 km/h

und wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## Redking (14. November 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> war klasse mir euch Redking und Cheetah, hatte super viel spaß.
> 33,2km; 14,6 km/h
> 
> und wer ist morgen dabei?


Danke Michael,
für die sehr nette Tour,
durch die An und Abreise mit dem Rad sind es bei mir ein paar mehr Kilometer geworden!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (15. November 2005)

die an und abreise steht morgen bei mir auf dem programm.

schön das es dir auch gefallen hat gestern.

auf eine tolle winter saison mit viel schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (15. November 2005)

hmm das ist ja blödes wetter heute.  

mal schauen ob ich trozdem ne runde durch den schlamm drehe


----------



## Redking (15. November 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> hmm das ist ja blödes wetter heute.
> 
> mal schauen ob ich trozdem ne runde durch den schlamm drehe


Hallo Michael,
ich glaube du musst mal in deinem Postfach ausmisten!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (15. November 2005)

ist schon erledigt.

bin wieder zurück von meiner tour und ich muß euch sagen es war sehr sehr nass  aber trotzdem gut, da freut man sich auf eine schöne heiße badewanne.

hab 20km mit einem 14,7km/h Schnitt gefahren.

ich hoffe das bis morgen meine schuhe wieder trocken sind.


----------



## Pepin (16. November 2005)

Für Freitag habe ich noch ne Tour reingestellt


----------



## Pepin (17. November 2005)

Und hier noch was für Sonntag und Spätaufsteher

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1708


----------



## Pepin (19. November 2005)

Hier nochmal für alle der Treffpunkt in Spich 

Mit dem Auto über die B8 oder die A59 Anschlußstelle Spich

Mit der Bahn S12 oder S13 Haltestelle Spich


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2005)

Hallo Pepin, 

wollte morgen eigentlich bei Dir mitfahren.
Leider wird nichts draus, habe heute bei der Tour einen Hinterbaustrebenbruch
gehabt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2289556&postcount=641

Gruß Udo


----------



## Pepin (19. November 2005)

schade das dein rad nicht fit ist, wünsche ihm gute besserung


----------



## Pepin (20. November 2005)

Hier die Nachlese der heutigen Tour

Die nächste findet am Dienstag statt.
After Work MTB-Tour am Dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (21. November 2005)

So Pepin,

noch mal Danke für die Schöne Tour gestern  .  Hab doch noch einige mir unbekante   Stellen in der Wahner Heide kennen gelernt. Auch dank an Swyp, war vom Tempo her ne Gruppe die wie ich fand sehr gut zusammen gepaßt hat  (nicht nur vom Tempo   ). Bin noch gut heim gekommen...waren dann am Ende 77km bei nem Schnitt von irgenwo zwischen 18 und 18,5 km/h   .
Bis zum nächsten mal,

Jörg


----------



## Pepin (21. November 2005)

du mußt mir dann mal das naaftal näher bringen.

freu mich auch schon auf morgen.


----------



## Pepin (23. November 2005)

morgen am donnerstag wieder ab spich

diesmal wieder mit MTB 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1738


----------



## Redking (24. November 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> morgen am donnerstag wieder ab spich
> 
> diesmal wieder mit MTB
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1738



Schade Michael,
das wird mir zu knapp.   
Bin um 19 Uhr als Babysitter eingeteilt!
Gibt das auch WP Punkte als Alternative????  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (24. November 2005)

da gibts nur WP für wenn ich morgen auch für's glühwein trinken punkte bekomme 

kann auch anstrengend sein


----------



## Pepin (24. November 2005)

Neue Termine für nächste wochen

Montag und Dienstag Treffpunkt Spich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (27. November 2005)

werde so gegen 15/16 Uhr noch ne runde drehen wenn noch jemand lust hat auf mitradeln kann sich ja melden


----------



## Redking (27. November 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> werde so gegen 15/16 Uhr noch ne runde drehen wenn noch jemand lust hat auf mitradeln kann sich ja melden



Hi Pepin,
da hast du dir ja den richtigen Zeitpunkt gesucht!  
Ich war da noch unterwegs von heut morgen! 
Habe nämlich noch eine Extrarunde eingelegt!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (27. November 2005)

Ich war auf dem "Weißen Ho CHi Minh".
war echt klasse, endlich ist mein geliebter Schnee da. 

und wer begleitet mich morgen?


----------



## Redking (27. November 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war auf dem "Weißen Ho CHi Minh".
> war echt klasse, endlich ist mein geliebter Schnee da.
> 
> und wer begleitet mich morgen?


Überlege ich mir diese Nacht!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (27. November 2005)

mach das und ich hoffe auf morgen


----------



## Pepin (28. November 2005)

*Werde heute spontan starten da sich noch keiner gemeldet hat.*


----------



## Kimmi J. (28. November 2005)

Hi Mischa,

da hätten wir uns ja bald getroffen. War gestern seit langem mal wieder spontan und alleine unterwegs (hätte ja auch mal ins Forum gucken können  ). Mit Schrecken mußte ich feststellen, das der kleine Trail von Altenrath über den Scharfeberg zur Agger durch Holzrückarbeiten komplett verschwunden ist. Bin dann über den HCM,Spicher Wald, Wahner Heide wieder zurück. Es war eine sehr abwechslungsreiche Tour mit Regen, Graupel, Schneeregen und Schnee, ... ******* war das ekelig naß.

Gruß


----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2005)

Hallo,

wer am Sonnabend Lust zu einer kleinen Winterpokaltour hat, der kann
hier mal reinschauen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1755

Overlay findet ihr hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1755

Gruß Udo


----------



## Pepin (29. November 2005)

ob ich samstag fitgenug bin muß ich noch abwarten da wir in der firma weihnachtsfeier haben


----------



## Pepin (29. November 2005)

*Ich muß die heutige Tour leider kurzfristig absagen, da ich heute länger arbeiten muß.*

Die sich angemeldet können sich ja absprechen und sich trozdem zu einer Tour treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (3. Dezember 2005)

so werde mich jetzt gleich aufmachen und ne spontane tour radeln vielleicht treffe ich ja den ein oder anderen unterwegs.


----------



## Pepin (9. Dezember 2005)

endlich komme ich mal wieder zu biken.

am Montag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1798


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Pepin,

morgen 10:00 Uhr Siegburg Bike & Run Start. Vielleicht kommst Du ja mit, WP Punkte sammeln? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1785

Gruß Udo


----------



## Pepin (9. Dezember 2005)

bei mir gehts leider erst montag wieder


----------



## Pepin (11. Dezember 2005)

mittwoch starte ich wieder durch nach brück

wer kommt mit?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1807


----------



## Pepin (12. Dezember 2005)

komme gerade von der tour zurück war super geil , der totale nebel, geiles feeling.

36km in 2,5 Std. und 450 höhenmeter


----------



## Pepin (17. Dezember 2005)

hier ein paar bilder der heutigen tour in der wahnerheide

Die bilder

32km 15km/h 450Höhenmeter

und morgen gibts dann die gemüdliche tour siehe unter termine


----------



## Derk (17. Dezember 2005)

Naja ....

Lieber wäre mir ja, wenn die Wege morgen zugefroren und damit passierbarer sind.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du mich morgen sicher um dieMahlsandstellen der Heide herumführen wirst.


----------



## Derk (18. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Michael,

danke schön für die nette Touram heutigen Nachmittag, die auch Carsten sehr gefallen hat.

Wir freuen uns auf Wiederholungen.
Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (19. Dezember 2005)

ja war ne schöne tour trotz schlamm und matsch.

werde morgen noch ne spontane tour machen.
und dann erst wieder nach weihnachten.


----------



## Pepin (19. Dezember 2005)

Kurzfristiger termin für morgen dienstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1844


----------



## Pepin (23. Dezember 2005)

habe für nächstes ja schon mal 2 touren angesetzt.

wünsche allen ein schönes weihnachtsfest und ein gutes neues jahr.

und auf viele gemeinsame kilometer in 2006


----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

der frischgebackene Opa ist wieder im Forum.
Bis zum 31.12.05 zur Bike & Runtour, siehe LMB
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1851

Gruß Udo 1


----------



## Pepin (29. Dezember 2005)

hat heute jemand lust mit mir durch die wahnerheide zu radeln?


----------



## mtb309 (29. Dezember 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> hat heute jemand lust mit mir durch die wahnerheide zu radeln?



Hi Micha,
habe heute auch noch vor, ein wenig in die Pedale zu treten.
Könnte wohl so ab 16:30 Uhr. Wann willst Du denn fahren?

Grüße aus Kriegsdorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (29. Dezember 2005)

denke so zwischen 17 und 17:30


----------



## mtb309 (29. Dezember 2005)

Alles klar,
bin um 17:00 am MTB-Treff Spich
grüße Peter


----------



## Pepin (29. Dezember 2005)

17:15 ich muß noch wasser holen


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006


----------



## i-men (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
auch den Spichern erst einmal nen gutes 2006, immer fahrbare Trails, wenig technische Defekte und keine Stürze.

Ich hätt da mal ne Frage. Ist die von Pepin ins LMB eingetragene Tour am 14.1.06 identisch mit der Tour auf der mtb-treff-spich.de Seite. Hört sich gleich an, allerdings steht im LMB 14 Uhr Startzeit und auf der HP 11 Uhr.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

habe für den 07.01.06 eine kleine lockere Runde ab 10:00 Uhr ins LMB gestellt.
Ein wenig den Sieghöhenweg folgen bis zur Nutscheid.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1892

Gruß Udo


----------



## Pepin (3. Januar 2006)

11uhr ist mir ein fehler unterlaufen


----------



## Pepin (4. Januar 2006)

@i-men ich habs korigiert


----------



## Udo1 (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

bei mir hat die Hexe zugeschlagen . Heute früh konnte ich mir nicht mal mehr die Schnürsenkel zubinden. 
Mit der Tour am Sonnabend wird nichts werden, habe die Tour schon im LMB gelöscht. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Montana (5. Januar 2006)

Gute Besserung Udo   Ich hatte mir die Tour schon vorgemerkt. 
Das Ganze las sich sehr interessant. Ich bin bestimmt bei einem der nächsten Male dabei. 

Grüsse aus Köln.

Guido

Alternativ habe ich mich schon mal vorausschauend für die MTB-Tour Königsforst-Wahnerheide-Lohmar am 14.01.2006 11:00 mit Pepin angemeldet. 




			
				Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir hat die Hexe zugeschlagen . Heute früh konnte ich mir nicht mal mehr die Schnürsenkel zubinden.
> Mit der Tour am Sonnabend wird nichts werden, habe die Tour schon im LMB gelöscht.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (12. Januar 2006)

freu mich mal wieder am samstag mit euch ne gemüdliche tour zu machen.

die tour die ich für sonntag ausgeschrieben habe habe ich in eine trekkingradtour umgewandelt siehe www.radlerfruen.de
start in Zündorf.


----------



## Montana (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo Pepin , ich freue mich auch schon auf die Tour. Hoffentlich kommt mein neues Ritzel noch pünktlich an. Dann wirds leichter für mich  Ich fahre aber auf jeden Fall mit. 

Gruß Guido



			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> freu mich mal wieder am samstag mit euch ne gemüdliche tour zu machen.
> 
> die tour die ich für sonntag ausgeschrieben habe habe ich in eine trekkingradtour umgewandelt siehe www.radlerfruen.de
> start in Zündorf.


----------



## Derk (12. Januar 2006)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> freu mich mal wieder am samstag mit euch ne gemüdliche tour zu machen.
> 
> die tour die ich für sonntag ausgeschrieben habe habe ich in eine trekkingradtour umgewandelt siehe www.radlerfruen.de
> start in Zündorf.



Hallo Michael,

ich habe den Samstagstermin notiert und hoffe, dass ich meine Teilnahme werde einrichten können.  

Als Familien-Fourageur  habe ich vornehmlich samstags umfängliche Pflichten zu erledigen !!!

Wartet daher nicht auf mich, wenn ich nicht pünktlich da sein sollte.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Montana (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo Derk , ist bei mir ähnlich . Am Wochenende geht aus gleichen Gründen entweder Samstag oder Sonntag. Oft leider gar nichts.  Aber diesmal ist es Samstag  und Michael stand schon lange auf der Liste.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. 

Gruß Guido



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich habe den Samstagstermin notiert und hoffe, dass ich meine Teilnahme werde einrichten können.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo Pepin , bitte sei so gut und poste doch noch mal den genauen Treffpunkt für morgen. Welchen Parkplatz meinst Du genau ?

Viele Grüsse . Ich freue mich schon auf die Tour. 

Guido


----------



## Pepin (13. Januar 2006)

Treffpunkt 11 Uhr: Ist der Parkplatz gegenüber der Einmündung des Hirschgrabens auf den Mauspfad

weiterer Treffpunkt 10:30 VR-Bank Spich werde dort pünktlich 10:30 starten


----------



## Bikenstoffel (14. Januar 2006)

Vielen Dank an unseren Guide Michael und die Mitstreiter für die schöne Tour  

Es war eine nette lustige Truppe. Desweiteren hat unser Wettergott Ingo für reichlich Sonnenschein gesorgt  Was will man mehr?

Ich wünsche der Gruppe ein schönes Wochenende.

Bis bald
Christoph


----------



## hama687 (14. Januar 2006)

ich hoffe wir sehn diesmal die bilder

ps klasse Tour ich bin schon ganz schön am Ende!


----------



## Pepin (14. Januar 2006)

hier die Nachlese

Die Nachlese auf www.Radlertreff-Spich.de

War Klasse mit euch Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo Pepin , auch von mir herzlichen Dank für die sehr nette Tour bei eisigem Kaiserwetter. Klasse Gruppe und sehr schöne Strecke    War teilweise ganz schön anstrengend   und meine neue Fitnessüberprüfungstelle hab ich auch schon .



			
				Pepin  schrieb:
			
		

> Der Weg Führte uns dann nach Donrath wo sich unser Lohmarer Mitfahrer vor dem Heftigen Anstieg zurück zur Scheider-Höhe verabschiedete. Dieser Anstieg ist immer eine Herrausforderung.


Wenn ich hier jemals durchgehend hochfahren sollte , dann bin ich fit.  Wahrscheinlich brauche ich dafür 10000000 WP Punkte.  

Danke auch für das Kennenlernen von Paul , einem der richtigen _mtb-cracks _ wie ich vermute und an mtb303 (Peter ?) für den feinen downhill. Das hat richtig Spass gemacht.


Sehr gerne wieder.Grüsse _aus dem Königsforst_

Guido

Montana




			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> hier die Nachlese
> 
> Die Nachlese auf www.Radlertreff-Spich.de
> 
> War Klasse mit euch Danke


----------



## Pepin (15. Januar 2006)

arte auch auf die bilder *däumchendreh*


----------



## athohop (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
musste mich am Samstag leider mitten in der Tour wieder ausklinken. 
Schade, hat richtig Spass gemacht mit Euch zu fahren.
Vielleicht kann man ja am kommenden Wochenende mal eine Runde 
zusammen drehen. Königsforst/Lüderich wäre nicht schlecht.
Gruss Paul

athohop


----------



## Montana (16. Januar 2006)

Da isser ja  . Grüss Dich Paul.

Ja, es war auch nett Dich kennen gelernt zu haben . Ich werde wohl Sonntag morgen im Königsforst mit indian etc. unterwegs sein . 

Grüsse Guido

Wir _Königsforster_ sind übrigens hier aktiv. 



			
				athohop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> musste mich am Samstag leider mitten in der Tour wieder ausklinken.
> Schade, hat richtig Spass gemacht mit Euch zu fahren.
> Vielleicht kann man ja am kommenden Wochenende mal eine Runde
> ...


----------



## Montana (16. Januar 2006)

Hier schon mal das Profi der schönen Tour am 14.01.2006 
Tourguide : Pepin 

*2 D*







*Das Höhendiagramm*






Nach Magic Maps also ca. 50 km und etwas über 500 hm. 

Sehr nette Tour bei Kaiserwetter und einem überaschend heftigem Anstieg.

Bis bald Guido​


----------



## i-men (17. Januar 2006)

Ja ja, die Bilder stecken ja schon in der Leitung. Muss sie erst mal schrumpfen und das habe ich Sonntag nicht mehr auf die Reihe gekriegt. Ausserdem ist das Fotoalbum hier am WE irgendwie immer schwer langsam. Also gebt mir noch nen paar Minuten und die Fotos sind Online.

Von mir auch nochmal nen verspätetes DANKE an den Guide Pepin und natürlich auch an den Co-Guide mtb309. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen die Tour und auch die Teilnehmer 

@bikenstoffel  Mensch Christoph, Du hast nen Megaknüppelanstieg verpasst, oder kanntest Du den und hast Dich deshalb kurz vorher von uns getrennt 

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (17. Januar 2006)

So hier sind sie. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/10399


----------



## Bikenstoffel (17. Januar 2006)

i-men schrieb:
			
		

> @bikenstoffel  Mensch Christoph, Du hast nen Megaknüppelanstieg verpasst, oder kanntest Du den und hast Dich deshalb kurz vorher von uns getrennt



Moin moin Ingo,

zuerst einmal vielen Dank für die Bilder  

Da habe ich ja einen netten Anstieg verpasst. Den Hügel  kenne ich noch nicht - müssen wir demnächst nochmal fahren. Fahre (oder besser schiebe) ja gerne ein paar hm  Ich wohne ja noch nicht so lange in Lohmar und kenne mich nicht so gut in den umliegenden Wäldern aus. 

Am Sonntag werde ich ab Niederdollendorf eine Tour über die Hügelchen  im Siebengebirge machen. Ein Freund zeigt mir mal da die Gegend.

Viele Grüße nach Forsbach
Christoph


----------



## mtb309 (17. Januar 2006)

@ Micha: das war mal wieder eine klasse Tour. Vielen Dank dafür, du hast uns prima geführt. Ich hatte am Schluß 72 km auf der Uhr.  
Da kommt der MTB-Treff Spich mal wieder richtig zu Ehren ....

@ Guido: vielen Dank für den grafischen Streckenverlauf. Könntest Du mir freundlicherweise die ovl-Datei per PM schicken? Danke im voraus. 

@ Ingo vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder   - da hat man doch etwas bleibendes ... (der Muskelkater ist ja schon wieder vorbei )  

viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Montana (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo Peter,

jau , das war eine richtige runde Tour bei Superwetter. Pepin hat uns ganz schön durch die Gegend geführt. Ich habe die Dateien (Magic Maps PTH und OVL) mal online gestellt. Copyright der Tour : pepin.

Tolle Bilder Ingo. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Guido




			
				mtb309 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Micha: das war mal wieder eine klasse Tour. Vielen Dank dafür, du hast uns prima geführt. Ich hatte am Schluß 72 km auf der Uhr.
> Da kommt der MTB-Treff Spich mal wieder richtig zu Ehren ....
> *
> @ Guido: vielen Dank für den grafischen Streckenverlauf. Könntest Du mir freundlicherweise die ovl-Datei per PM schicken? Danke im voraus. *
> ...


----------



## Pepin (18. Januar 2006)

Erstmal danke für die ganzen Blumen.

Aber ohne euch wär es nicht so schönm gewesen.

bilder sind auch klasse habe sie mir schon gespeichert.

mal sehen wann es die nächste tour gibt.

freu mich schon drauf bis bald


----------



## Pepin (20. Januar 2006)

wer kommt dienstag mit auf die scheiderhöhe?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1968


----------



## Pepin (24. Januar 2006)

da sich leider keiner gemeldet hat habe ich die tour rausgenommen und werde heute dann noch mal rennrad fahren


----------



## Pepin (25. Januar 2006)

Heute war mal endlich wieder MTB Wetter (Schnee in der Wahnerheide)


----------



## i-men (26. Januar 2006)

Na wer wird denn wohl den nicht gefahrenen die Nase lang machen?

Hast Du neue Routen erkundet? Die wirst Du uns doch bestimmt mal zeigen, oder 

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Pepin (26. Januar 2006)

nö bin die alt bewärten routen gefahren aber die sind immer wieder geil besonders im schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (26. Januar 2006)

Auch Deine Altbewährten können für uns ja neu sein 

Also, bis demnächst
Ingo


----------



## Pepin (29. Januar 2006)

werde bald mal wieder was ausschreiben


----------



## Pepin (4. Februar 2006)

so habe für montag mal wieder eine lockere tour ausgeschrieben


----------



## Pepin (27. Februar 2006)

hat jemand morgen gegen mittag lust auf ne mtb tour?

Treffpunkt MTB-Treff-Spich


----------



## Pepin (1. März 2006)

Heute war ich auf dem verschneiten Ho CHi Minh unterweg.

Es war ein Traum, echt toll.

Und gut fahrbar


----------



## i-men (3. März 2006)

Wenn mal wieder ne Wochenendtour anliegt wäre ich auch dabei 

Und so ne geführte Tour durch Euer Hausgebiet gibt immer neue Erkenntnisse.

Der schöne Trail Richtung Agger runter, den Peter und Du mit uns gefahren seit,  ist im oberen Teil Dank Forstarbeiten unbefahrbar geworden 

Also auf baldige Touren

Ingo


----------



## Pepin (3. März 2006)

so ist das MTB-Leben 

leider habe ich keine WE-Tour ausgeschriben aber dafür

*Neue Touren für Montag und Dienstag*

und auch Rennradtouren die findet ihr auch unter www.radlertreff-spich.de oder unter www.radlerfruen.de


----------



## Pepin (6. März 2006)

Hier die Bilder meiner heutigen Tour

Schade das keiner dabei war


----------



## i-men (7. März 2006)

Ja ich denke, dass ist nicht nur mir in der Woche was früh.

Aber ich kann natürlich verstehen, wenn Du die Zeiten so früh legst wie bei Dir möglich. So lange es kein reiner Nightride werden soll.

Generell versuche ich auch, mich mal einer Deiner nicht WE Touren anzuschliessen. Also bitte weiter ins LMB stellen. Mein Arbeitstag ist unregelmässig genug um auch mal die Hoffnung zu haben, dass es klappt.

Na dann viel Spass heute.

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikenstoffel (28. März 2006)

Hallo Michael,

Du bist ja auch viel mit dem Rennrad unterwegs.

Hasst Du vielleicht eine schöne Anfänger-Rennradrunde um die Kante Lohmar mit folgenden Eigenschaften

- ca. 80 km
- keine superharten Anstiege
- nicht zu viele hm; weiß nämlich noch nicht wie ich als Anfänger mit der RR-Kurbel (Kompakt) klarkomme

Viele Grüße nach Troisdorf 
Christoph


----------



## Pepin (28. März 2006)

wenn das wetter mal wieder das rennrad rauslockt können wir ja mal eine tour zusammen machen.

kannst ja mal auf den seiten

www.radlertreff-spich.de
oder
www.radlerfruen.de

vorbeischauen

würde mich über neue mitradler in meiner region freuen.


----------



## Bikenstoffel (28. März 2006)

Hi,

Danke  ...also eine leichte lockere Runde würde ich gerne mit Dir fahren - aber bitte nicht zu heftig.

Ich möchte mich da langsam rantasten.

Deine Touren sind schön und gut beschrieben  


Viele Grüße und bis demnächst
Christoph


----------



## Pepin (10. April 2006)

Gestern war ich auch mal wieder mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs Wahnerheide-Königsforst endlich mal wieder trockene wege


----------



## Pepin (10. April 2006)

ute habe ich mal wieder alle anstiege die so in der Wahnerheide möglich sind mitgenommen.

komme so langsam wieder in fahrt


----------



## motivator77 (21. April 2006)

Hallo,

steht demnächst wieder eine Tour an? Würde mich gerne mal anschliessen.  

Gruss
motivator77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (24. April 2006)

bin heute erst wieder aus dem urlaub zurück
werde erstmal am 29.04. eine rennradtour machen

mtb dann spontan


----------



## Pepin (15. Mai 2006)

hallo leute

ich lebe noch
nur ich fahre halt im moment mehr rennrad.

vielleicht komme ich ab und an auch mal mit dem mtb mit.


----------



## Pepin (20. August 2006)

hallo zusammen ja ich lebe noch

und ich habe gleich mal wieder 2 Touren zum Einstieg ausgeschrieben.

vieleicht kommt ja jemand mit am 26.8. und am 9.9.

mehr infos auf www.radlertreff-spich.de und www.radlerfruen.de


----------



## i-men (21. August 2006)

Hey Pepin,

schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören. Würde gerne auch mal wieder bei Dir mitfahren. Leider ist bei mir Samstag im Moment ungünstig (der nächste ganz besonders). Ich gehöre halt mehr zu den Sonntagsfahrern bzw. Mittwochs-KFL-Mitfahrern. Aber ich denke wir werden da nochmal zusammen kommen. Ich halte auch mal Ausschau falls Du wieder ne Einsteiger Rennradrunde anbietest.

Also, bis demnächst
Ingo


----------



## Pepin (26. August 2006)

ja der winter ist ja noch lange 

aber für heute sieht es ja ganz gut aus mir dem wetter.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3025


----------



## Pepin (26. August 2006)

Tolle Tour heute mit tollen Mitradlern

Nachlese und Bilder hier unter:
www.radlerfruen.de
oder
www.radlertreff-spich.de


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (26. August 2006)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Tour heute mit tollen Mitradlern
> 
> Nachlese und Bilder hier unter:
> www.radlerfruen.de
> ...



Hallo @Pepin,

bin ebenfalls erfreut über die die Tour und die Mitradler 
gerne wieder  und sogar das Wetter war zum biken ganz okay 
Habe 435 HM auf`m Tacho und 40 km. Auch die Bilder sind gut gelungen,
also bis demnächst

Viele Grüße aus Spich von Helmut 
*born 2bike wild  *


----------



## Pepin (27. August 2006)

jo dir nächste tour kommt bestimmt. am 9.9.


----------



## Pepin (27. August 2006)

dienstag mach ich wenns nicht zu stark regnet auch ne tour

wer mit will meldet sich


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (27. August 2006)

Hallo @Pepin,

wenn´s wettertechnisch machbar ist, so bin in ich gerne dabei.
VG Helmut
*born 2bike wild *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (28. August 2006)

jepp morgen soll es a bis auf paar schauer gut werden und die werden wir dann umfahren


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. August 2006)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> jepp morgen soll es a bis auf paar schauer gut werden und die werden wir dann umfahren


Mal schauen ob sich das Wetter so hält. Wenn es nicht regnet und Ihr *immer brav auf mich wartet*  dann bin ich dabei  . Könnt Ihr mich wieder am Leyenmeiher abholen


----------



## Pepin (29. August 2006)

wann wärst du denn da? kannst mich ja mal anrufen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. August 2006)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> wann wärst du denn da? kannst mich ja mal anrufen.


Also bei dir ist Abfahrt um ca. 17:35 Uhr . Keine Ahnung wie lang du brauchst ?? Wie wäre es mit 18:00 Uhr ??


----------



## Pepin (29. August 2006)

das schaffen wir also bis gleich


----------



## Pepin (29. August 2006)

Heute waren wir zu dritt, naja eigentlich zu viert den das Wetter war auch mit uns. Wir, Kettenfresser, Born 2bike wild und ich durchackerten heute mal wieder die Wahnerheide in allen Richtungen. Spicherwald - Leyenweiher - Wahnerheide - Altenrath - Flughafen und zurück durch die Wahnerheide. 
Der Regen kam erst als wir wieder zurück waren. Glück gehabt. 

Schön das ihr beiden dabei ward


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. August 2006)

Heute war ich seit langem mal wieder mit Pepin unterwegs . Überpünktlich traf ich am Leyenmeiher ein  . Das Wetter war bedeckt aber es viel kein Regen  . Los ging es durch die Heide. Der Sandige Teil ging heute mal relativ gut zu fahren . Die Wege waren in einem guten fast trockenen Zustand ( wo ist das ganze Wasser  ) . Die A-Teiche wurden angefahren , und die Einflugschneise des Flughafens wurde unter die Räder genommen. Da kam uns doch glatt die Polizei entgegen und schaue uns so merkwürdig an  . Aber nicht passiert  , jetzt rüber zu der alten Kaserne und über Altenrath nach Spich . Dort verabschiedete  ich mich von den zwei und machte mich auf den Heimweg. 
Leider hätte ich *KEIN glück *mit dem Wetter denn auf hälfte der Strecke, *öffneten sich die schleusen*  . Kurz untergestellt aber es wurde nicht besser ( gut das ich Regensachen dabei hatte ) kurz Klamotten angezogen und ab nach Hause . 
Es kamen  56,34 km und 470 hm zusammen 
War nett mich euch !


----------



## Pepin (30. August 2006)

und am Freitag gehts weiter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3084


----------



## Pepin (1. September 2006)

da sich für heute keiner gemeldet hat, abe ich die tour zurückgenommen.

werde wohl spontan fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (4. September 2006)

Hallo,

war heute zu einer kleinen Spich- Wahner Heide Tour geführt von Pepin unterwegs.  Hat großen Spaß gemacht . Dabei wieder einmal Wege kennengelernt die ich noch nicht kannte.
Danke Pepin für die Tour, vielleicht kommen beim nächsten, mal bei Deiner Tour, einige mehr mit.
Im Anhang die Strecke unbereinigt.


----------



## Pepin (5. September 2006)

ja war echt klasse gestern und endlch nochmal gutes wetter

also bis samstag


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2006)

Hallo Pepin,


			
				Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> ....  also bis samstag


schöne Tour die Du vorhast . Leider kann ich nicht mitfahren . Fahre am Sonnabend um 04.00 Uhr nach Berlin zum Klassentreffen. Habe meine ehemaligen Klassenkameraden seit 1969 nicht mehr gesehen .
Euch eine schöne Tour.


----------



## Pepin (6. September 2006)

dann viel spaß beim schultreffen.

freu mich schon auf samtag zur gemüdlichen mtb tour


----------



## Pepin (8. September 2006)

da sich bei den radlerfründen auch noch 4 leute angemeldet haben werden wir dann morgen mit 7 leuten starten.


----------



## Redking (9. September 2006)

Hmm dabei waren wie doch zu acht!
Nette sonnige 64 Kilometer.





Hier nochmal die Aussicht von Mittwoch an der gleichen Stelle.












































Wegsperre






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (9. September 2006)

Hier meine bilder

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_galerie_1.php?album=150

war echt schön, tolle truppe


----------



## Pepin (10. September 2006)

Hier jetzt auch die Nachlese von bergziege:

Die Nachlese von Bergziege


----------



## Pepin (11. September 2006)

Tour am Mittwoch

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3153


----------



## Redking (11. September 2006)

Mensch Pepin, schau mal im LMB da sind ja schon fast alle verplant! 


Der sich jetzt entscheiden müssende
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (11. September 2006)

hab schon gesehen aber nach brück ist mir zu weit für mittwoch da ich ja am freitag 24h rennen fahre.

bin die runde gestern noch gefahren mit tempo war ganz gut 31km in 1:30h


----------



## Pepin (13. September 2006)

da sich keiner angemeldet hat bin ich jetzt schon mal los in die wahnerheide.
ist ja geiles wetter


----------



## easy1971 (13. September 2006)

Hallo Pepin und alle anderen Biker hier auf der Seite!!!!

Ich bin früher in Kassel und Umgebung viel MTB gefahren, habe jetzt aber mal schlappe 5 Jahre nichts gemacht.
Durch einen Urlaub in der letzten Woche bin ich wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen und habe mir heute wieder ein MTB zugelegt.

Habe im Urlaub 4 Touren mitgemacht und feststellen müssen, dass ich derzeit eine Körperliche Verfassung eines 50 jährigen habe und das ist mit 35 nicht so prickelnd ;-(((

Habe einfach Bock wieder zu fahren, aber Ihr solltet einfach wissen, dass ich ne Bremse bin.

Mein Ziel ist es über den Winter wieder richtig fit zu werden.

Ich selbst wohne in Köln und kenne in der Umgebung einfach nichts!!!!

LG

Easy


----------



## Pepin (13. September 2006)

komm einfach beim nächsten mal mit das tempo steht bei mir nicht an erster stellen denn der weg ist das ziel


----------



## easy1971 (14. September 2006)

Super, dass mache ich!!!
Weiß jemand von Euch wo man Karten und MTB-Führer für Köln her bekommt???
War in der Buchhandlung und da gab es gar nichts im Computer.

Ok Pepin, dann bin ich das nächste mal dabei.

Gruß Easy


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2006)

Hallo Easy1971,


			
				easy1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Super, dass mache ich!!!
> Weiß jemand von Euch wo man Karten und MTB-Führer für Köln her bekommt???
> War in der Buchhandlung und da gab es gar nichts im Computer.
> 
> ...


Zum Einstieg sind die Karten vom Landesvermessungsamt NRW 1:50.000
oder 1:25.000 (Freizeikarte NRW mit Wader und Radwanderwegen)
durchaus zu empfehlen. Preis so um die 7,55


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy1971 (15. September 2006)

Danke Udo!!!
Werde mich heute mal im Internet beim Landesvermessungsamt erkundigen.
Wenn Jemand ne kleine Tour am Wochenende plant, dann sagt doch mal bescheid.

LG aus Köln

Easy


----------



## Pepin (17. September 2006)

so dann freu ich mich auf dienstag

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3199

mal sehen wie es son nach rad am ring klappt


----------



## meti (17. September 2006)

hab ich doch richtig gesehen ! 
einzelfahren?


----------



## Pepin (18. September 2006)

wieso einzelfahren?


----------



## meti (18. September 2006)

frag ja nur hab kein team trikot gesehen !
sry einzelfahrer ! nicht einzelfahren !


----------



## Pepin (18. September 2006)

nee nee team aber kein trikotzwang


----------



## Pepin (19. September 2006)

wer kommt denn heute noch mit in die wahnerheide?


----------



## Pepin (19. September 2006)

*werde hier um 16 Uhr posten ob die tour heute stattfinden wird.*


----------



## Pepin (24. September 2006)

wer ist denn am dienstag in spich dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (26. September 2006)

Hier die kurze Nachlese von Heute

War klasse mir euch


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (26. September 2006)

War klasse


Hi Pepin,

fand´s ebenso Klasse mit Dir und mit Rastapooulos und trekies 
Waren ganz flott unterwegs und haben etwa 300 HM  geschafft.
Das Licht haben wir nur zum Schluß gebrauch´t, weil es noch lange hell war;
Wetter war ideal für´s biken; naja die "harten Zeiten" kommen noch 
..Trekies , bin überrascht, Du bist ja schon recht schnell unterwegs Also bis demnächst.....    

Viele Grüße Helmut
*born 2bike wild*


----------



## Pepin (30. September 2006)

habe schon mal weit im voraus geplant
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3294


----------



## Pepin (4. Oktober 2006)

und was kurzfriestiges für morgen

auch bei leichtem regen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3315


----------



## Pepin (6. Oktober 2006)

Einsteiger Tour am Dienstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3324


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Oktober 2006)

Pepin wie sieht es am Dienstag aus , kannst du mich wieder um 18:00 Uhr am Leyenmeiher abholen bzw. einsammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (8. Oktober 2006)

Tacho-Fund im Spicher Wald!

habe einen Fahrradtacho gefunden, wer also seinen vermisst , bitte melden !

mfg Helmut


----------



## Redking (8. Oktober 2006)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> Tacho-Fund im Spicher Wald!
> 
> habe einen Fahrradtacho gefunden, wer also seinen vermisst , bitte melden !
> 
> mfg Helmut



Du hebst auch alles auf! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (10. Oktober 2006)

ich der ist mir
habe ihn am samstag verloren zwischen telegraphenberg und spich

ist ja geil


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi Pepin,  

ich glaub´ jetz hab´ich meinen Tacho "gehimmelt"  , ist mir gerade herutergefallen und zeigt so komisch an; mal seh´n ob ich noch Garantie habe; brauch wohl auch einen neuen. 

..ansonsten heutige Tour war ein schönes Ründchen  durch den großen Sandkasten und ab und zu paar Wurzeln drin  

Schöne Grüße  und bis demnächst 

Helmut
*born 2bike wild*


----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2006)

Gesamt-Km notieren und mal Batterien raus zum "Kaltstart".

Und zur Not haste ja noch den gefundenen...


----------



## Ghosty9 (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi Michael,

ich fand die Tour heute (trotz Startschwierigkeiten ) auch klasse  
Wann gibt's die nächste Einsteiger-Tour?  

Bis demnächst

Serena


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (10. Oktober 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Gesamt-Km notieren und mal Batterien raus zum "Kaltstart".
> 
> Und zur Not haste ja noch den gefundenen...




Hab´ich schon alles probiert; beide rechte Ziffern sind defekt bzw. nur noch Segmente zu lesen; ... und den gefundenen hat jetzt pepin- war nämlich seiner und ich habe ihn brav seinem Eigentümer zurückgegeben

VG Helmut
*born 2bike wild*

P.S. schau ggf. nach HAC 4 Plus, wenn kompatibel zu CM 436M


----------



## Pepin (10. Oktober 2006)

ja war echt toll und nette mitbikerinnen und biker.

daher morgen die nächste
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3363

werden vor dem Deutschlandspiel zurück sein.

@born 2bike
das mit dem Tacho tut mir leid aber meiner hat auch macken habe den gleichen. zuviel schnikschnack bin wieder zu den normalen funktionen zurück gekommen.

dann vielleicht bis morgen


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Oktober 2006)

na das war doch eine gemütliche tour. anbei das profil.


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (10. Oktober 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> @born 2bike
> das mit dem Tacho tut mir leid aber meiner hat auch macken habe den gleichen. zuviel schnikschnack bin wieder zu den normalen funktionen zurück gekommen.
> 
> dann vielleicht bis morgen




..denke wohl auch so, hab´ja noch nen alten CM414 mit Höhenmessung, aber ohne PC-Auswertung(HAC-Tronic) der wird wohl erst mal reichen.

Wegen morgen ist mir eigentlich recht früh, werde aber wenn ich rechtzeitig zuhause bin noch überlegen, ansonsten hab´ mich ja schon für übernächste  Tour angemeldet

VG Helmut
*born 2bike wild*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2006)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> ... und den gefundenen hat jetzt pepin- war nämlich seiner und ich habe ihn brav seinem Eigentümer zurückgegeben


is ja auch Ehrensache, wenn schonmal der Glücksfall eintrifft, daß man nen Tacho findet und dann auch noch den bis dahin traurigen Besitzer ausmacht! 
Tja, vllt. haste ja Glück mit Garantie. Hab an der WBTS am Parkplatz auch schonmal nen CM436M liegen lassen und erst daheim gemerkt. Trotz Rückkehr nach ca. 90min war nix mehr zu finden


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. Oktober 2006)

ups, da habe ich wohl ein falsches profil hochgeladen. das richtige folgt später...


----------



## Pepin (11. Oktober 2006)

und so klein


----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2006)

War ja auch nur ne kleine Runde...


----------



## Pepin (11. Oktober 2006)

hie ne kleine zusammenfassung meiner nächsten touren

heute
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3363

17.10.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3366

21.10.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3294


----------



## Pepin (11. Oktober 2006)

so ein mist!!! gut das sich für heute keiner angemeldet hatte. es fing alles so gut an richtig flottes tempo alle trails und berge mitgenommen es lief alles bestens bis altenrath dann hörte ich hinten was schrappen. ich blieb stehen und mußte feststellen der mante war an der seite gerissen zum glück kannte ich mich nach mit einer schlauchblase die seitlich raus schaute bis nach spich rein retten dann machte es *pffft* und die luft war raus und ich mußte den letzen kilometer nachhause schieben.


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (11. Oktober 2006)

War übrigens pünktlich um 16Uhr50 am Grünen Weg, nachdem ich mich um 20Minuten vorher noch eingetragen hatte. Naja also wieder heim und erneut im KFL eingetragen, wo ich mich zuvor auch brav ausgetragen habe.
Bin dann doch noch nach Brück per Bike und so ca.55 km gefahren.
Tacho geht zwar noch, aber beide Ziffern rechts nur noch eingeschränkt lesbar.
Also bis zu Deinen nächsten Terminen! Bin eingetragen!!

VG Helmut
*born 2bike wild*


----------



## Pepin (11. Oktober 2006)

jo da habe ich nicht mehr reingeschaut da sich keiner angemeldet hatte bin ich halt gleich los. hoffe es war nicht so schlimm für dich. nächste mal bei kurzfristigem anmelden besser auf handy anrufen wenn sonst keiner eingetragen ist.

aber heute hättest du eh keinen spaß gehabt wo mein mantel gerissen war.


----------



## Pepin (12. Oktober 2006)

noch mal eine einsteiger tour
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3376


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Oktober 2006)

Ja ich weiß ich bin spät dran :
Hier meine Eindrücke der Tour am Dienstag.  Pünktlich ( 18:05 Uhr ) hat mich Pepin und die anderen am Leyenmeiher eingesammelt.  Wir fuhren um den See und hoch zum Sandigen Teil der Heide dann rüber nach Altenrath und über die A-Teiche zum ( rot/gelben ) Flughafen . Na ja war auch erst ca. 19:15 Uhr . Eine kurze rast wurde eingelegt was BastiBO direkt nutzte um seine Reifen zu befüllen  . Weiter ging es durch die Heide auf und ab. Schließlich durch eine Walsschneise und plötzlich waren wir in England .  Ok etwas übertrieben aber der Nebel der aus dem Nichts erschien vermittelte diesen Eindruck .   Weiter ging es Richtung Altenrath . Dort verabschiedete ich mich und machte mich auf dem Werg nach Hause . Unterwegs fiel mir sogar meine Lampe bei voller Fahrt herunter  , aber außer ein paar Dellen ist nichts passiert. 
Pepin war über schön mit dir zu fahren. Den ein oder anderen Weg war mir neu . Danke fürs zeigen !!!


----------



## Pepin (15. Oktober 2006)

gern geschehen

vielleicht bist du ja dienstag oder mittwoch auch wieder bei meinen touren dabei


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (16. Oktober 2006)

Hi @pepin,

könnte morgen bei mir zeitlich sehr knapp  werden! Habe PN gesendet, schau mal, wenn ich +5min nicht  am Treff bin, bitte losfahren! Werde ansonsten noch vorher anrufen , wenn möglich.   
VG Helmut
*born 2bike wild*

P.S. werde am mi wieder mit dem Fahrrad nach Brück(KFL) düsen; da fährst Du wohl um 17Uhr30 Einsteigertour? also spätestens bis sa.("Troisdorfer Runde").


----------



## Pepin (16. Oktober 2006)

hast antwort pn.

hoffe du schaffst es müßen uns ja für den winterpokal einfahren


----------



## Pepin (17. Oktober 2006)

Hier die Nachlese der heutigen Mountainbiketour

So nun morgen die Einsteigertour für alle die mal die Wahnerheide kennenlernen möchten. Wir werden in sehr gemässigtem Tempo fahren und keine schwierigen Trails und Anstiege. Also traut euch.

Denkt aber an Beleuchtung

Freu mich auf morgen


----------



## Pepin (18. Oktober 2006)

Nachlese der heutigen Einsteiger Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi Pepin, 

sag mal wieviel sind eigentlich bei dir *viele* Höhenmeter? Ich frage, wegen der doch etwas unpräzisen Angabe in der Ausschreibung für Samstag  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Pepin (19. Oktober 2006)

wenn du die samstag tour meinst schätze ich mal so zwischen 750 und 900
aber das summiert sich aus vielen anstiegen es ist ein auf und ab.


----------



## Giom (19. Oktober 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi Pepin,
> 
> sag mal wieviel sind eigentlich bei dir *viele* Höhenmeter? Ich frage, wegen der doch etwas unpräzisen Angabe in der Ausschreibung für Samstag
> 
> ...



machst du dich sorgen für die statistiken? oder überlegt ihr zu 2 zu kommen? ich tippe auf antwort 2. Also nicht länger überlegen, anmelden!
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Spooky (20. Oktober 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> machst du dich sorgen für die statistiken? oder überlegt ihr zu 2 zu kommen? ich tippe auf antwort 2. Also nicht länger überlegen, anmelden!
> gruß
> guillaume


Ich überlege nur wie umfangreich diesmal die Anfahrtstour ausfallen wird  
Oder vielleicht ist auch mal wieder 'lockeres Rollen' am Rhein angesagt 


Grüße
Marco

PS: Wie war´s gestern ?


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Oktober 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> ...Oder vielleicht ist auch mal wieder 'lockeres Rollen' am Rhein angesagt



Wo? wie? wann? Ich höre hier was vom lockerem rollen am Rhein?


----------



## Giom (20. Oktober 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht ist auch mal wieder 'lockeres Rollen' am Rhein angesagt


 


grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Wo? wie? wann? Ich höre hier was vom lockerem rollen am Rhein?


 
Na super ! soll ich mit dem auto von Spich nach Königswinter, anfahrtstour bit dem bike nach Spich, dann die Wahner-Heide-Tour, dann "gemütlich" (TTL-er Art) am Rhein nach Köwi rollen, und mit dem Auto nach Spich zurück?    

Ne ne, diesmal nicht, winterpokal hat noch nicht begonnen.

bis samstag?

gruß
guillaume


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Oktober 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Na super ! soll ich mit dem auto von Spich nach Königswinter, anfahrtstour bit dem bike nach Spich, dann die Wahner-Heide-Tour, dann "gemütlich" (TTL-er Art) am Rhein nach Köwi rollen, und mit dem Auto nach Spich zurück?
> 
> Ne ne, diesmal nicht, winterpokal hat noch nicht begonnen.
> 
> ...



Tztztztz - an Deiner Einstellung müssen wir aber noch arbeiten


----------



## Spooky (20. Oktober 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Tztztztz - an Deiner Einstellung müssen wir aber noch arbeiten


Also ehrlich, so wird das aber nix mit dem Winterpokal


----------



## Giom (20. Oktober 2006)

OK jungs, ich fahre mich vorher warm auf die Rolle


----------



## Spooky (20. Oktober 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> bis samstag?


Ja, bis Samstag habe mich jetzt auch eingetragen, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (20. Oktober 2006)

hey keine panik wir machen hier kein ausscheidungsrennen
der weg ist das ziel


----------



## Giom (20. Oktober 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> hey keine panik wir machen hier kein ausscheidungsrennen
> der weg ist das ziel


 
Der Guide macht eh das Tempo. Du bist der Guide, wir fahren brav mit und freuen uns schon auf die schöne Tour. Wir machen auch kein Rennen.

Gruß
Guillaume
Sondermännerausnahme-frauenrundenteilnahmegenehmigungsinhaber


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Oktober 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> Der Guide macht eh das Tempo. Du bist der Guide, wir fahren brav mit und freuen uns schon auf die schöne Tour. Wir machen auch kein Rennen.
> 
> Gruß
> Guillaume
> Sondermännerausnahme-frauenrundenteilnahmegenehmigungsinhaber



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,

ich bin gerade vom Stuhl gekippt       , das glaubt Dir eh keiner!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monsterchen (20. Oktober 2006)

So ein Mist, ich glaub ich muß mein Bike doch wieder von Tour- auf Racetrimm umbauen, Flaschenhalter is ja schon von alleine abgefallen.           

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Pepin (20. Oktober 2006)

schaun wir mal was wir so schaffen.

heute abend mal gut *nudelnfutterntudamitichguttempomachentunkann*


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Pepin,

ich bringe morgen noch den Christian mit.


----------



## Pepin (20. Oktober 2006)

hier schon mal die Winterpokaleröffnungsrunde ab spich.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3432

man kann ja nicht früh genug anfangen


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Oktober 2006)

Für alle die am Sonntag Langeweile haben , und mal Lust haben was gemütlich  zu fahren http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3444


----------



## Pepin (20. Oktober 2006)

sonntag habe ich schon eine trekkingradtour ausgeschrieben.

Trekkingradtour ins Siebengebierge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (21. Oktober 2006)

so dann hoffen wir mal das das wetter so bleibt und wie vieleicht doch noch die sonne sehen.

also bis gleich


----------



## Bikenstoffel (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Michael,

wie komme ich am besten von Lohmar nach Spich wenn ich durch den Wald fahren möchte? - habe keine Lust über die Straß zu fahren.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Redking (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Christoph,
bis zum Aggerstadion.
Dann auf den Weg den wir zum Königsforst gefahren sind.Weg parallel zum Mauspfad. Und vor dem Waldstadion links runter.

Wenn du jetzt noch den Rest wissen willst!
Hier.

Asselbachstrasse,->rechts Waldstraße->links folgen bis zur Hauptstraße (Ampel)

Gerade aus drüber unter der Unterführung durch dann links auf die Kriegsdorferstrasse und die zweite links in den Grünen Weg.

Viel Spaß bei der Tour.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (21. Oktober 2006)

besser hätte ich es nich beschreiben können
danke klaus


----------



## Bikenstoffel (21. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen Klaus  ,

vielen Dank für die Beschreibung.

Fährst Du gleich auch mit?

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Redking (21. Oktober 2006)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Klaus  ,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Beschreibung.
> 
> ...



Ich kann nicht         

Sonst hätte ich ja geschrieben wo treffen wir uns! 

Muss um 15 Uhr sauber und adrett zum Geburtstag und da fahrt ihr zu spät los.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikenstoffel (21. Oktober 2006)

Ups...bin noch etwas verschlafen  

Viel Spaß auf dem Geburtstag und bis zur nächsten Tour.

Schönes Wochenende wünscht Dir
Christoph


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Pepin,

Danke für die tolle Tour mit der netten Radfahrerin und natürlich mit den netten Radfahrern. Hat mir Spaß gemacht.
Und jetzt die Bilder:





Den Luftdruck vor Fahrtantritt schnell nochmal ein wenig erhöht!!














Der Telegrafenberg war die erste Herausforderung an die Teilnehmer.










Erste Pause nach der Sandstrecke.














2. Pause in ALGERT




Wingover bei der neuen Abfahrt auf dem HCM.




Die Zuschauer


----------



## Pepin (21. Oktober 2006)

Nachlese der heutigen super MTB - Rund mit 14 Leutz

+ die bilder von mir

@udo kannst du mir die bilder mal zumailen?


----------



## Spooky (21. Oktober 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> Nachlese der heutigen super MTB - Rund mit 14 Leutz
> 
> + die bilder von mir
> 
> @udo kannst du mir die bilder mal zumailen?



Hi Pepin, 

danke für die feine Tour, hat riesen Spaß gemacht   Und sorry nochmal für die kleine Verspätung. 


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Oktober 2006)

Marco, warst Du das heute mit 2 weiteren sportlichen Gesellen, die uns auf dem Rheindamm bei Beuel (nähe Friedrich Ebert Brücke) entgegen kamen?


----------



## Spooky (21. Oktober 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Marco, warst Du das heute mit 2 weiteren sportlichen Gesellen, die uns auf dem Rheindamm bei Beuel (nähe Friedrich Ebert Brücke) entgegen kamen?


Also hab ich mich doch nicht verguckt  Ja, das waren Thomas, Stefan und meine Einer auf dem Rückweg von der Pepin Tour. Und du? Bist du auch wieder fit ? Wo hast du dich denn rumgetrieben ?


----------



## Pepin (21. Oktober 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi Pepin,
> 
> danke für die feine Tour, hat riesen Spaß gemacht   Und sorry nochmal für die kleine Verspätung.
> 
> ...



bin ja froh das ihr uns noch gesehen habt beim losfahren, hätte sonst ein schlechtes gewissen gehabt


----------



## Pepin (21. Oktober 2006)

@Andreas-MTB

wann bist du denn nochmal dabei?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Oktober 2006)

Spooky schrieb:


> Also hab ich mich doch nicht verguckt  Wo hast du dich denn rumgetrieben ?



Ja, ihr wart bissel fix, daher war ich mir auch nicht sicher?! Meiner einer versuchts vorerst mal mit unglaublich spannenden, herausfordernden, regenerativen Rheintouren.   




Pepin schrieb:


> @Andreas-MTB
> wann bist du denn nochmal dabei?



Ich bemühe mich den Zeitraum nicht allzu lang werden zu lassen, aber feste Termine kann ich momentan noch nicht aussprechen. Danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Pepin (22. Oktober 2006)

Hier die nächste Einsteigerrunde am 5.11. um 11:30

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3458

und noch eine normale am 30.10.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3459

und noch eine am 24.10.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3461

und jetzt reicht es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (24. Oktober 2006)

ob die heutige tour stattfindet könnt ihr um 16:15 hier nachschauen


*WIR WERDEN FAHREN*


----------



## Pepin (24. Oktober 2006)

*Wir sind gefahren nach dem Motto Im Regen gestartet und im Regen zurückgekehrt*

Nachlese von Heute


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (24. Oktober 2006)

Huuiihh Buuh   

Hi Michael @pepin
war das ein Wind ...aber erst draussen auf´m Feld und nicht im Wald  
2Mann "WP-Vorpremieren" Tour war gelungen und schon ein bisschen Winter-Feeling auf die 
[B"Frosty 5  Rednoses"[/B]  

Bike sieht schon mächtig dreckig aus nach 90 Minuten Heide-Trails mit mächtig Speed....
 Weiß auch noch nicht ob ich morgen zum KFL fahre, da meine Kette(vor ca.3Wochen neu) bereits nicht mehr will; wird doch wohl nicht schon kapitulieren.

Viele Grüße von Helmut
*born 2bike wild*


----------



## Pepin (24. Oktober 2006)

jo dat war schon mal ne gute einstimmungsrunde


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (25. Oktober 2006)

*Hi @all*,

ist ja toll, unser komplettes WP-Team fährt am 06.11.06
*Frosty 5  Rednoses*

also, wer mit will, bitte hier eintragen, auch andere WP-Teams oder auch
"virtuelle" WP-Fahrer(hallo Klaus ) sind wilkommen!

hier geht´s zum Bikeride:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3432

Viele Grüße aus Spich von Helmut
*born 2bike wild*

P.S. werde gleich nach Brück starten, kommt wer aus Troisdorf mit??


----------



## Redking (25. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich fahre Starte ich um 00:00 Uhr zu einer SiegTour. 
Ob ich dann gegen 17 Uhr gewillt bin die zweite Einheit zu radel weiss ich nicht! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Giom (25. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Wenn ich fahre Starte ich um 00:00 Uhr zu einer SiegTour.
> Ob ich dann gegen 17 Uhr gewillt bin die zweite Einheit zu radel weiss ich nicht!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus



ich habe eine eine andere strategie: ene woche mallorca anfang november


----------



## Redking (25. Oktober 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> ich habe eine eine andere strategie: ene woche mallorca anfang november



Hast du noch platz?? Kann ich mit??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Giom (25. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Hast du noch platz?? Kann ich mit??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



bist du in meinem team?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (25. Oktober 2006)

Giom schrieb:


> bist du in meinem team?



Du fährst eh zu schnell und ich würde mehr Punkte wie du für die gleiche Strecke bekommen!

Ich glaube ich könnte mich noch anmelden werde ich aber nicht!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Pepin (26. Oktober 2006)

kurzfistig entschloßen morgen eine tour zu machen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3486


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Oktober 2006)

Wie wäre mit einer gemütlichenTour am Samstag


----------



## Pepin (27. Oktober 2006)

da bin ich leider im movieworld in bottrop


----------



## Pepin (27. Oktober 2006)

hier auch schon die Nachlese der heutigen spontanen Tour

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=731

und born 2bike wild lief uns auch noch über den Weg *winke winke*


----------



## Pepin (28. Oktober 2006)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie wäre mit einer gemütlichenTour am Samstag



dann sage ich mal bis gleich fahre schonmal los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi @pepin,

habe heute mal mit einem anderen Spicher Bergspezialisten  (der mit dem roten Trikot namens G...) das 7G unter die Räder genommen. War schließlich früher mein Trainingsgebiet, nun fährt er hier "seine"  Trainingsrunde. Herausgekommen sind gewaltige 1728 HM    bei 4Std15Min Fahrzeit. Werde nun etwas regenerieren und mal sehn´, ob ich in der Woche nochmal mit Dir starte; bin ja gestern mit Vierbeiner im Wald gewesen und Du in Richtung Wahner Heide gefahren. So bin´ich halt heute
gestartet


----------



## Pepin (28. Oktober 2006)

heute war es eine gemüdliche Tour die Kettenfresser geguidet hat noch mal danke für das tolle guiden.
und der ho chi minh heute gings auch inklusiv verlängerung.

ich hatte am ende 50km und 16,3km/h

auch nette mitradler waren dabei

Ich starte dann montag wieder die nächste tour ab spich
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3459

@born 2bike wild das mir dem 7G muß ich auch mal machen aber gemächlich


----------



## Pepin (28. Oktober 2006)

*Werde ab jetzt meine Beiträge im Thread 

Touren durch die Wahner Heide und Umgebung 

posten*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175052

also bitte alles was den MTB-Treff-Spich Betrift dort posten
betrifft ja die gleiche Region.


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (29. Oktober 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> also bitte alles was den MTB-Treff-Spich Betrift dort posten
> betrifft ja die gleiche Region.



Willst Du den Thread den ganz schliessen lassen?? ...und was sagt [email protected] dazu..Wahner Heide hat er geöffnet??
Bis demnächst


----------



## Pepin (30. Oktober 2006)

ist von klaus genehmigt

denke schon das ich das hier auslaufen lasse ist ja blödsinn zwei gleiche threads zu haben


----------

